# Mi ha tradito



## Kid (10 Settembre 2009)

Ieri sera ho scoperto tramite una sessione aperta di facebook che mi ha tradito con uno dei nostri migliori amici, che mi sono portato in vacanza, con il quale mi hanno fatto insieme il regalo di compleanno, con il quale abbiamo condiviso tanti bei momenti. Le ho subito detto tutto. E' rimasta di ghiaccio, ha cercato di giustificarsi per il mio periodo di crisi, che è confuso e naturalmente che non è mai andata a fondo della cosa. Io, lo sapete, non mi volgio giustificare, le mie colpe le ho, ma avermela fatta sotto il naso, l'avermi preso in giro, proprio non riesco ad accettarlo. Ho un figlio di quasi 4 anni che mi ama e mi si stringe il cuore al pensiero di quello che voglio fare. Ora sto da mio fratello, Mi sento schifato. Il bello è che la loro relazione è cominciata pochi mesi fa, quindi ad acque piuttosto calme e proprio quando le cose sembravano funzionare di nuovo. Molti di voi ora mi diranno che "chi la fa l'aspetti" e forse è vero, ma io almeno la sua dignità l'ho salvata, lei no.

Ora capisco molte cose, certi suoi comportamenti, il non dirmi ti amo, le mie insicurezze che mi sono sempre sembrate fondate.

Vorrei morire, ora.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho scoperto tramite una sessione aperta di facebook che mi ha tradito con uno dei nostri migliori amici, che mi sono portato in vacanza, con il quale mi hanno fatto insieme il regalo di compleanno, con il quale abbiamo condiviso tanti bei momenti. Le ho subito detto tutto. E' rimasta di ghiaccio, ha cercato di giustificarsi per il mio periodo di crisi, che è confuso e naturalmente che non è mai andata a fondo della cosa. Io, lo sapete, non mi volgio giustificare, le mie colpe le ho, ma avermela fatta sotto il naso, l'avermi preso in giro, proprio non riesco ad accettarlo. Ho un figlio di quasi 4 anni che mi ama e mi si stringe il cuore al pensiero di quello che voglio fare. Ora sto da mio fratello, Mi sento schifato. Il bello è che la loro relazione è cominciata pochi mesi fa, quindi ad acque piuttosto calme e proprio quando le cose sembravano funzionare di nuovo. Molti di voi ora mi diranno che "chi la fa l'aspetti" e forse è vero, ma io almeno la sua dignità l'ho salvata, lei no.
> 
> Ora capisco molte cose, certi suoi comportamenti, il non dirmi ti amo, le mie insicurezze che mi sono sempre sembrate fondate.
> 
> Vorrei morire, ora.


oh madonnina kid ma quando l'hai scoperto? mi dispiace così tanto...


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh madonnina kid ma quando l'hai scoperto? mi dispiace così tanto...



Ieri sera... statemi vicini amici, vi prego.


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Settembre 2009)

migliori amici, brutte bestie ...... 
a conti fatti dovremmo tenerci alla larga dai buoni amici, dagli amici di penna, dai confidenti, spesso si finisce li ... invece di aiutarsi ci si fotte allegramente 

Kid, tradito e traditore giusto ? c'è poco da fare se non godersi la situazione, non si può accusare e nemmeno giustificare, magari riflettere sul da farsi

in bocca al lupo, e tieni stretto tuo figlio l'unico da tutelare, voi due siete adulti ve la caverete, il piccolo non ha ancora strimenti per difendersi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera... statemi vicini amici, vi prego.


oddio. quando si cazzeggiava?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ora stai da tuo fratello e lascia calmare le acque... l'hai appena scoperto e forse rifletterci ora non ti porterebbe a nulla perché manchi di lucidità.

a caldo che pensi di fare?
siam qua kid


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> *migliori amici, brutte bestie ..*....
> a conti fatti dovremmo tenerci alla larga dai buoni amici, dagli amici di penna, dai confidenti, spesso si finisce li ... invece di aiutarsi ci si fotte allegramente
> 
> Kid, tradito e traditore giusto ? c'è poco da fare se non godersi la situazione, non si può accusare e nemmeno giustificare, magari riflettere sul da farsi
> ...



non sempre, ma spesso.

è stato tradito due volte


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oddio. quando si cazzeggiava?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ora come ora la odio. Ma dovevate leggere il tono delle mail, una leggerezza, una euforia... una cosa disgustosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Kid mi dispiace moltissimo...
Non so che dirti...ora però sei nella fase della sacrosanta incazzatura, delusione e confusione.
Non decidere niente e aspetta di calmarti.
Ragiona a bocce ferme.
Il tuo non amico è un bel pezzo di merda.
Tua moglie pure 
Scusa ma quando ce vò ce vò


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

Con un amico comune... bella stronza!


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sempre, ma spesso.
> 
> è stato tradito due volte


son stato uno di quelli ....... ancor oggi mi sento una merda ed infatti mi tengo ben alla larga dalle ragzze dei miei amici, un saluto due parole molto distaccato insomma

queste cose tendenzialmente non parton mai da un desiderio preciso, magari si parte da buoni propositi, come aiutare a comprendere determinate situazioni, tensioni nella coppia, poi come al solito un pò di comprensione un pò di dolcezza un pò d'amore e tutto diventa uno schifo

Kid, tieni duro, se riesci fatti una corsetta, anche se non hai le forze aiuta molto, veramente molto scarichi la tensione e produci un pò di endorfine così riuscirai a veder la situazione anche da altri punti di vista, e prender decisioni logiche e non istintive

forza Kid, fai come lo smile qui di fianco


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho scoperto tramite una sessione aperta di facebook che mi ha tradito con uno dei nostri migliori amici, che mi sono portato in vacanza, con il quale mi hanno fatto insieme il regalo di compleanno, con il quale abbiamo condiviso tanti bei momenti. Le ho subito detto tutto. E' rimasta di ghiaccio, ha cercato di giustificarsi per il mio periodo di crisi, che è confuso e naturalmente che non è mai andata a fondo della cosa. Io, lo sapete, non mi volgio giustificare, le mie colpe le ho, ma avermela fatta sotto il naso, l'avermi preso in giro, proprio non riesco ad accettarlo. Ho un figlio di quasi 4 anni che mi ama e mi si stringe il cuore al pensiero di quello che voglio fare. Ora sto da mio fratello, Mi sento schifato. Il bello è che la loro relazione è cominciata pochi mesi fa, quindi ad acque piuttosto calme e proprio quando le cose sembravano funzionare di nuovo. Molti di voi ora mi diranno che "chi la fa l'aspetti" e forse è vero, ma io almeno la sua dignità l'ho salvata, lei no.
> 
> Ora capisco molte cose, certi suoi comportamenti, il non dirmi ti amo, le mie insicurezze che mi sono sempre sembrate fondate.
> 
> Vorrei morire, ora.


kid, mi spiace non sai quanto
ma non prendere decisioni affrettate

e non fraintendere quello che dirò

potrebbe essere stata incapace di gestire il crollo dell'autostima 

sapere di essere stati traditi provoca dei sentimenti molto negativi verso sè stessi
non aver capito, non sentirsi amati, non sentirsi "abbastanza" ecc. ecc.

alcuni sbroccano, tentano il suicidio, fanno del male ai figli .....
tradiscono per vendetta o "per mettersi in pari" o,  come forse tua moglie, solo per la deolezza di dimostrare o dimostrarsi di non essere da buttare

ripeto 
non mi fraintendere
non sto dicendo che ha fatto bene
o che è colpa tua

dico che può non essere riuscita a gestire il dolore


----------



## Old megliosola (10 Settembre 2009)

non ci posso credere!!
ma stai scherzando vero??
dimmi di si per favore


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2009)

Kid sono dispiaciutissima. Mi spiace dirlo, ma avevi ragione tu: non eri tu a dover essere paziente, lei era fredda nei tuoi confronti perché infatuata di un altro.

In effetti un po' la cosa mi stupiva, io penso che il coniuge "tradito" se perdona apra le braccia, con me è stato così. Ma sai, non siamo tutti uguali. Ho pensato, magari lei è una donna riservata.

E invece...

Mi stupisce ma non troppo che lei si sia fatta scoprire in modo così banale (FB poi...maddài!). E' come se ti avesse lanciato un grido d'allarme.

Non fare sciocchezze, non uscire di casa, sii saldo: parlare.

VOGLIAMO RIMETTERE IN PIEDI QUESTA FAMIGLIA? Allora con l'altro devi cancellare tutto.
tutto!!!!

e ti deve dare le prove.

Ca va sans dire che con l'altra famiglia i rapporti devono cessare. Trovate una scusa e chiudete. Anche senza parole.

Ti abbraccio forte forte.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2009)

Kid torna subito a casa. Puo' rivoltartelo contro legalmente. Che se ne vada lei, se non ci sta a chiudere con l'altro!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid sono dispiaciutissima. Mi spiace dirlo, ma avevi ragione tu: non eri tu a dover essere paziente, *lei era fredda nei tuoi confronti perché infatuata di un altro.*
> 
> In effetti un po' la cosa mi stupiva, io penso che il coniuge "tradito" se perdona apra le braccia, con me è stato così. Ma sai, non siamo tutti uguali. Ho pensato, magari lei è una donna riservata.
> 
> ...


Verena non è detto che sia quello in grassetto

io certe volte mi sento quasi paralizzata 
a volte è il dolore
a volte la paura di fare o dire qualcosa di sbagliato

e mi sono resa conto di essere stata ostile con persone di sesso maschile perchè il bisogno di una carezza, di sentirmi almeno fintamente amata, di sentirmi desiderata erano troppo forti da poter essere sicura di essere realmente presente a me stessa

comunque quoto il fatto di rientrare a casa


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Verena non è detto che sia quello in grassetto
> 
> io certe volte mi sento quasi paralizzata
> a volte è il dolore
> ...


bhè amore, nel caso di kid non mi pare fosse dolore ma freddezza perchè pensava all'altro.

Ora non è che dobbiamo trovarle scuse a tutti i costi.
E' stata stronza senza giustificazioni.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

kid mi dispiace davvero tanto.
ho sempre tollerato a fatica il tuo lamentarti e pretendere, ma non avrei davvero immaginato che i motivi di lei fossero questi.
mi dispiace cavoli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non so cosa dirti, se non aspetta a prendere qualsiasi decisione, ora sei troppo sconvolto.
solo una cosa voglio dirti, anche se so che è sgradevole. Il perdono che pretendevi da lei ti pare ora così facile?


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho scoperto tramite una sessione aperta di facebook che mi ha tradito con uno dei nostri migliori amici, che mi sono portato in vacanza, con il quale mi hanno fatto insieme il regalo di compleanno, con il quale abbiamo condiviso tanti bei momenti. Le ho subito detto tutto. E' rimasta di ghiaccio, ha cercato di giustificarsi per il mio periodo di crisi, che è confuso e naturalmente che non è mai andata a fondo della cosa.


Kid non ho parole... intanto ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè amore, nel caso di kid non mi pare fosse dolore ma freddezza perchè pensava all'altro.
> 
> Ora non è che dobbiamo trovarle scuse a tutti i costi.
> *E' stata stronza senza giustificazioni*.



Secondo me non è stata assolutamente stronza. Può essere come dice Verena, un modo di affrontare il trauma di aver scoperto di essere stata tradita. Ma nessuno pensa al dolore che può aver provato lei? Ok, per Kid ora è un brutto momento e lo capisco benissimo (tutta la mia comprensione) però... prma di dire che lei si è comortata da stronza ci penserei due volte.


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Secondo me non è stata assolutamente stronza. Può essere come dice Verena, un modo di affrontare il trauma di aver scoperto di essere stata tradita. Ma nessuno pensa al dolore che può aver provato lei? Ok, per Kid ora è un brutto momento e lo capisco benissimo (tutta la mia comprensione) però... prma di dire che lei si è comortata da stronza ci penserei due volte.


Beh dai con l'amico di Kid... però mi è venuto un dubbio, Kid e se si fosse inventata tutto? Io proverei a parlarne con lui.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Secondo me non è stata assolutamente stronza. Può essere come dice Verena, un modo di affrontare il trauma di aver scoperto di essere stata tradita. Ma nessuno pensa al dolore che può aver provato lei? Ok, per Kid ora è un brutto momento e lo capisco benissimo (tutta la mia comprensione) però... prma di dire che lei si è comortata da stronza ci penserei due volte.


e io invece dico che  stata stronza due volte.Anche tre e quattro.
Se soffro o ho sofferto per un tradimento , quindi so cosa vuol dire quel dolore, come posso infliggerlo a mia volta? Odio i vendicativi a prescindere-
Se non ha perdonato kid si separa senza tante storie, non passa il tempo a fare la freddina dolorante e intanto si fa la storia con l'amico di kid.
Esiste quest'opzione sai? perchè se si fa solo a "tu mi hai tradito e io tradisco te" non si è più una coppia ma due immaturi che devono pareggiare le stronzate che si fanno.
Tradirlo   con un suo amico a mio avviso la rende imperdonabile e doppiamente stronza.


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh dai con l'amico di Kid... però mi è venuto un dubbio, Kid e se si fosse inventata tutto? Io proverei a parlarne con lui.


Vero, può essere una storia inventata per far provare a Kid come ci si sente... in ogni caso io non la biasimo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> *Secondo me non è stata assolutamente stronza*. Può essere come dice Verena, un modo di affrontare il trauma di aver scoperto di essere stata tradita. Ma nessuno pensa al dolore che può aver provato lei? Ok, per Kid ora è un brutto momento e lo capisco benissimo (tutta la mia comprensione) però... prma di dire che lei si è comortata da stronza ci penserei due volte.


 
no anzi, è stata un esempio di umanità.

ma la piantiamo di volere trovare giustificazioni a tutti i costi?

come di giustificazioni non ne ha avute lui a suo tempo, quando tradì, non ne ha lei ora. nessuna. anzi, lei ha l'aggravante (ed è una aggravante da non sottovalutare) di averlo tradito con un suo (di lui) amico. 

la cosa è rivoltante, secondo me. 

sei stato tradito e vieni a saperlo. a quel punto decidi cosa fare: 

a) lasciare e voltare pagina riniziando la tua vita senza il fedifrago;

b) perdonare e andare avanti come se non fosse successo e senza andare a cercare vendette.

proprio perché lei ha prima di lui provato questo dolore, avrebbe dovuto evitare una cosa del genere, se davvero aveva deciso di stare con lui, se davvero aveva deciso di perdonare.

la legge del taglione non porta da nessuna parte e non può, e non deve, essere una giustificazione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io invece dico che stata stronza due volte.Anche tre e quattro.
> Se soffro o ho sofferto per un tradimento , quindi so cosa vuol dire quel dolore, come posso infliggerlo a mia volta? Odio i vendicativi a prescindere-
> Se non ha perdonato kid si separa senza tante storie, non passa il tempo a fare la freddina dolorante e intanto si fa la storia con l'amico di kid.
> Esiste quest'opzione sai? perchè se si fa solo a "tu mi hai tradito e io tradisco te" non si è più una coppia ma due immaturi che devono pareggiare le stronzate che si fanno.
> Tradirlo con un suo amico a mio avviso la rende imperdonabile e doppiamente stronza.


 
non cominciamo... possiamo metterci d'accordo su chi dice una cosa e chi l'altra? sennò mi scollego immediatamente


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Vero, può essere una storia inventata per far provare a Kid come ci si sente... in ogni caso io non la biasimo.


Il dolore fa fare casino.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io invece dico che stata stronza due volte.Anche tre e quattro.
> *Se soffro o ho sofferto per un tradimento , quindi so cosa vuol dire quel dolore, come posso infliggerlo a mia volta? Odio i vendicativi a prescindere-*
> Se non ha perdonato kid si separa senza tante storie, non passa il tempo a fare la freddina dolorante e intanto si fa la storia con l'amico di kid.
> *Esiste quest'opzione sai? perchè se si fa solo a "tu mi hai tradito e io tradisco te" non si è più una coppia ma due immaturi che devono pareggiare le stronzate che si fanno.*
> Tradirlo con un suo amico a mio avviso la rende imperdonabile e doppiamente stronza.


 
sommessamente quoto.


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io invece dico che  stata stronza due volte.Anche tre e quattro.
> Se soffro o ho sofferto per un tradimento , quindi so cosa vuol dire quel dolore, come posso infliggerlo a mia volta? Odio i vendicativi a prescindere-
> Se non ha perdonato kid si separa senza tante storie, non passa il tempo a fare la freddina dolorante e intanto si fa la storia con l'amico di kid.
> Esiste quest'opzione sai? perchè se si fa solo a "tu mi hai tradito e io tradisco te" non si è più una coppia ma due immaturi che devono pareggiare le stronzate che si fanno.
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Vero, può essere una storia inventata per far provare a Kid come ci si sente... in ogni caso io non la biasimo.


 
all'amico che si presta gli diamo il Nobel per la pace?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Probabilmente è perchè ci sono passata ma posso capire anche il moment di confusione che deve aver passato lei, magari si è confidata con l'amico e questo ci ha provato. Sai, non tutti reagiamo allo stesso modo. Se fosse vera la storia del tradimento sono concorde nel dire che non si è comportata bene, non la giustifico ma... può capitare in un momento di crisi!!!!! (come è capitato a lui...)


 
il momento di crisi lo fai capitare con il facchino che porta il boccione dell'acqua in ufficio, non con l'amico di tuo marito.

che moralità ragazzi...


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Probabilmente è perchè ci sono passata ma posso capire anche il moment di confusione che deve aver passato lei, *magari si è confidata con l'amico e questo ci ha provato.* Sai, non tutti reagiamo allo stesso modo. Se fosse vera la storia del tradimento sono concorde nel dire che non si è comportata bene, non la giustifico ma... può capitare in un momento di crisi!!!!! (come è capitato a lui...)


Quoto. Non la giustifico nemmeno io ma può capitare, è vero.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

asu, come reagisce la gente quando è tradita e ferita è una cosa personale che francamente non mi sento di giudicare
a me quando è successo è venuta voglia di ammazzare, di fare del male fisico, di dispensargli sofferenza.
ad altre (nel caso la mogli di kid) è venuto un blocco di freddezza
ciascuno reagisce come è nella sua persona.
hanno sbagliato tutti e due.
e si sono fatti male, un male cane.
non c'è chi è peggio o chi è meglio.
è solo triste


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

Ha pareggiato i conti. E' umano. Mi dispiace Kid, ma è una reazione comprensibile.
Forse adesso riesci a capire.
Il tuo amico è un gran pezzo di merda. Ma aspetta a dire che anche lei lo sia.

Poi, posso dirti una cosa? Siete immaturi, tu e tua moglie. Dovete entrambi crescere un pò.


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il momento di crisi lo fai capitare con il facchino che porta il boccione dell'acqua in ufficio, non con l'amico di tuo marito.
> 
> che moralità ragazzi...


Beh fosse vero chi ne esce peggio, moralmente parlando, è l'amico eh.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Secondo me non è stata assolutamente stronza. Può essere come dice Verena, un modo di affrontare il trauma di aver scoperto di essere stata tradita. Ma nessuno pensa al dolore che può aver provato lei? Ok, per Kid ora è un brutto momento e lo capisco benissimo (tutta la mia comprensione) però... prma di dire che lei si è comortata da stronza ci penserei due volte.


Concordo. Uno pari palla al centro!

Kid, come fai a "scandalizzarti"? Tu hai forse fatto qualcosa di diverso?
Ma facci il piacere!


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no anzi, è stata un esempio di umanità.
> 
> ma la piantiamo di volere trovare giustificazioni a tutti i costi?
> 
> ...



Infatti secondo me lei non lo ha mai perdonato! magari ha deciso di stare con Kid per il figlio. Comunque lo ripeto, non la giustifico, ma no mi va nemmeno di sentire continuamente accuse nei suoi confronti e compatimenti nei confronti di Kid!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh fosse vero chi ne esce peggio, moralmente parlando, è l'amico eh.


 
ma non ne sarei così sicura sai? è un bel testa a testa. non saprei chi scegliere tra lui e lei.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e io invece dico che  stata stronza due volte.Anche tre e quattro.
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me lei non lo ha mai perdonato! magari ha deciso di stare con Kid per il figlio. Comunque lo ripeto, non la giustifico, ma no mi va nemmeno di sentire continuamente accuse nei suoi confronti e compatimenti nei confronti di Kid!


ma se non perdoni molli! non stai con una persona a farle perdere tempo!
ma che te stai a inventà? kid la sua parte di merda se l'è presa quando ha tradito. ora non mi sembra che abbia fatto nulla di cui doverlo accusare.


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ha pareggiato i conti. E' umano. Mi dispiace Kid, ma è una reazione comprensibile.
> Forse adesso riesci a capire.
> Il tuo amico è un gran pezzo di merda. Ma aspetta a dire che anche lei lo sia.
> 
> Poi, posso dirti una cosa? Siete immaturi, tu e tua moglie. Dovete entrambi crescere un pò.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Concordo. Uno pari palla al centro!
> 
> Kid, come fai a "scandalizzarti"? Tu hai forse fatto qualcosa di diverso?
> Ma facci il piacere!


ma facci il piacere tu!

se venissi tradita con la mia migliore amica sparerei alle gambe a tutti e due.

ma come fai a non vedere la differenza?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Concordo. Uno pari palla al centro!
> 
> Kid, come fai a "scandalizzarti"? Tu hai forse fatto qualcosa di diverso?
> Ma facci il piacere!


guarda che si parla di coppie che cercano di superare i problemi non di una patetica garetta a chi la fa più sporca


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che si parla di coppie che cercano di superare i problemi non di una patetica garetta a chi la fa più sporca


 
la prossima mossa è di kid. io suggerirei di trombarsene tre o quattro assieme. che una sia, possibilmente, una parente della moglie.


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

lasciando da parte l'amico, che è indefinibile...io ripeto che è una reazione umana. Certo non si è comportata bene...ma qui, nonsi è comportato bene nessuno
La storia di Kid è la storia di un tradimento di sesso, affrontato tra lacrime paranoie, confessioni inopportune..insomma secondo me, si doveva gestire tutto con maggiore maturità. Nessuno dei due l'ha avuta.
Io credo che i due farebbero bene a guardarsi dentro e a verificare, se , a parte il figlio, ci sia ancora un sentimento vero da tutelare.


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma se non perdoni molli! non stai con una persona a farle perdere tempo!
> ma che te stai a inventà? kid la sua parte di merda se l'è presa quando ha tradito. ora non mi sembra che abbia fatto nulla di cui doverlo accusare.


Mi sembra di non aver mai letto che la moglie lo abbia perdonato ma se non sbaglio gli ha sempre detto che ora non se la sente di decidere e soprattutto di dire "ti amo". Non mi pare proprio che lei abbia ingoiato il tradimento e sia ripartita come se niente fosse! Secondo me era ed è ancora in una fase di decisione su cosa fare. Scusa angelo ma nemmeno a Kid darei il trofeo dell'uomo più fedele, le responsabilità sono di entrambi, anche lui poteva lasciare la moglie senza farle perdere tempo!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

giuro che mi fate incazzare!!
Leggere: ben ti sta , te lo sei cercato, pari al centro.. mi fa veramente incazzare.
leggiamo da mesi kid che si è cosparso il capo di cenere, ha ammesso le sue colpe, ha cercato di ricostruire e gli unici commenti dopo che la moglie lo tradisce sono (SEMPRE SOLO DONNE, CAZZO!!) di donne tradite e incazzate che ,tutte tronfie , gli ricordano che chi la fa l'aspetti.
Mah..cazzo serve allora scrivere qui?
percorsi per capire dove si è sbagliato, confronti e poi tutto si riduce a "ora  sai cosa si prova??
che coglionata


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la prossima mossa è di kid. io suggerirei di trombarsene tre o quattro assieme. che una sia, possibilmente, una parente della moglie.


No angelo, la prossima mossa è, come ha detto Iris, di maturare e decidere insieme se vale la pena andare avanti soprattutto per la creatura che ci sta in mezzo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Mi sembra di non aver mai letto che la moglie lo abbia perdonato ma se non sbaglio gli ha sempre detto che ora non se la sente di decidere e soprattutto di dire "ti amo". Non mi pare proprio che lei abbia ingoiato il tradimento e sia ripartita come se niente fosse! Secondo me era ed è ancora in una fase di decisione su cosa fare. Scusa angelo ma nemmeno a Kid darei il trofeo dell'uomo più fedele, le responsabilità sono di entrambi, anche lui poteva lasciare la moglie senza farle perdere tempo!!!!!


 
quindi se ti dò un calcio in culo, sconto una pena e poi qualcuno decide che devo uscire di galera, poi fai bene a darmi una pugnalata?

ma per favore


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

scusate ma io francamente non credo che per aiutare kid serva a molto dirgli quanto sia  stata stronza la moglie ect. o disquisire tra noi chi sia stato il più bastardo.
assodato che si sono fatti male tutti e due, che hanno sbagliato tutti e due ora viene la parte più difficile, quella di decidere se questa famiglia vuole continuare a esser famiglia e pensare anche al figlio
stanno passando un momento di vera merda, mi dispiace tanto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giuro che mi fate incazzare!!
> Leggere: ben ti sta , te lo sei cercato, pari al centro.. mi fa veramente incazzare.
> leggiamo da mesi kid che si è cosparso il capo di cenere, ha ammesso le sue colpe, ha cercato di ricostruire e gli unici commenti dopo che la moglie lo tradisce sono (SEMPRE SOLO DONNE, CAZZO!!) di donne tradite e incazzate che ,tutte tronfie , gli ricordano che chi la fa l'aspetti.
> Mah..cazzo serve allora scrivere qui?
> ...


vedi perché ti amo?


----------



## Old ellina69 (10 Settembre 2009)

questa non me l'aspettavo proprio. kid ...non sai quanto mi dispiace. ricordo bene che hai tradito tu per primo, ma ricordo anche con quanta sofferenza, e con quanti "drammi interiori" ...anche nel tradimento hai sempre cercato di non perdere la bussola, di riprendere la rotta, e difatti l'hai ripresa da solo, per tua scelta, sia chiudendo con l'amante, sia confessando a tua moglie. Il tuo tradimento io non lo ascriverei nella categoria "tradimenti infami". quello di tua moglie sì. scusa se te lo dico così, non voglio aggiungere altra sofferenza alla tua sofferenza, ma ...portarsi in vacanza l'amante ...il tuo amico ..farti il regalo insieme ...dio! ...mi vengono i brividi. non posso nemmeno immaginare come ti senti. se vuoi riflettere, parlare, ricostruire, ti auguro di cuore di riuscirci ...ma ...se devo essere sincera ...mi sembra tutto distrutto. Tu hai tirato picconate al vostro rapporto, lei ha buttato l'atomica. un abbraccio forte, siamo qui per parlarne, ogni volta che vuoi. baci baci baci


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *scusate ma io francamente non credo che per aiutare kid serva a molto dirgli quanto sia stata stronza la moglie* ect. o disquisire tra noi chi sia stato il più bastardo.
> assodato che si sono fatti male tutti e due, che hanno sbagliato tutti e due ora viene la parte più difficile, quella di decidere se questa famiglia vuole continuare a esser famiglia e pensare anche al figlio
> stanno passando un momento di vera merda, mi dispiace tanto


hai ragione brugoletta, avremmo dovuto evitarcelo.

ma sicuramente ha molto meno senso dirgli "ora siete pari" perché io lo leggo come dargli una colpa (questo si sta facendo) che non credo proprio abbia.


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giuro che mi fate incazzare!!
> Leggere: ben ti sta , te lo sei cercato, pari al centro.. mi fa veramente incazzare.
> leggiamo da mesi kid che si è cosparso il capo di cenere, ha ammesso le sue colpe, ha cercato di ricostruire e gli unici commenti dopo che la moglie lo tradisce sono (SEMPRE SOLO DONNE, CAZZO!!) di donne tradite e incazzate che ,tutte tronfie , gli ricordano che chi la fa l'aspetti.
> Mah..cazzo serve allora scrivere qui?
> ...


Non ho detto ben ti sta. Palla al centro. Ho detto che così come si è avuto comprensione di lui, bisogna avere comprensione di lei.
Per me, comunque, sono entrambi immaturi, e poco innamorati l'uno dell'altra.
Poi, per carità, è una mia impressione...ma non fomenterei rabbie o desideri di rivalsa. Tutto qui.
Occorre sedersi calmi a tavolino, e decidere cosa fare di un matrimonio in cui nessuno può fidarsi dell'altro.
Per il bene del bambino.


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giuro che mi fate incazzare!!
> Leggere: ben ti sta , te lo sei cercato, pari al centro.. mi fa veramente incazzare.
> leggiamo da mesi kid che si è cosparso il capo di cenere, ha ammesso le sue colpe, ha cercato di ricostruire e gli unici commenti dopo che la moglie lo tradisce sono (SEMPRE SOLO DONNE, CAZZO!!) di donne tradite e incazzate che ,tutte tronfie , gli ricordano che chi la fa l'aspetti.
> Mah..cazzo serve allora scrivere qui?
> ...


Se ti riferisci a me ti sbagli di grosso! Io sono la prima a volere il perdono e la ricostruzione (e guarda caso ci sto riuscendo!) e il mio non è assolutamente un modo per sfogare la rabbia e rendere il torto subìto! quello che mi fa incazzare è sentir dire "stronza" ad una persona, che sia essa traditore o tradito: nessuno è perfetto e non solo perchè Kid si è cosparso il capo di cenere dobbiamo per forza dar contro al comportamento della moglie che secondo me è dettato da un suo modo personalissimo di reagire al dolore e al tradimento. Tutto qua. Non c'è voglia di vendetta o quant'altro ti venga in mente!!!!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giuro che mi fate incazzare!!
> Leggere: ben ti sta , te lo sei cercato, pari al centro.. mi fa veramente incazzare.
> leggiamo da mesi kid che si è cosparso il capo di cenere, ha ammesso le sue colpe, ha cercato di ricostruire e gli unici commenti dopo che la moglie lo tradisce sono (SEMPRE SOLO DONNE, CAZZO!!) di donne tradite e incazzate che ,tutte tronfie , gli ricordano che chi la fa l'aspetti.
> Mah..cazzo serve allora scrivere qui?
> ...


E a me fa incazzare che uno che ha tradito abbia questa reazione scandalizzata e venga di nuovo a cercare sostegno! Visto che è stato il primo a passarci, che sa che può accadere per un milione di motivi, come fa a reagire così? 
E' sempre il solito immaturo Kid.

Io, che per prima ho tradito, non potrei certo stracciarmi le vesti se sapessi che mio marito mi ha tradito. Ci rimarrei forse male, sarei ferita, ma sicuramente non mi metterei a piangermi addosso! Magari un po' più di maturità a Kid non farebbe male, o no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> E a me fa incazzare che uno che ha tradito abbia questa reazione scandalizzata e venga di nuovo a cercare sostegno! Visto che è stato il primo a passarci, che sa che può accadere per un milione di motivi, come fa a reagire così?
> *E' sempre il solito immaturo Kid.*
> 
> Io, che per prima ho tradito, non potrei certo stracciarmi le vesti se sapessi che mio marito mi ha tradito. Ci rimarrei forse male, sarei ferita, ma sicuramente non mi metterei a piangermi addosso! Magari un po' più di maturità a Kid non farebbe male, o no?


ah però. e come fai a conoscerlo così a fondo, essendo così nuova sul forum? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a parte questo, se per te il tradimento di kid e quello della moglie sono da mettersi sullo stesso piano, hai dei seri problemi di giudizio.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> E a me fa incazzare che uno che ha tradito abbia questa reazione scandalizzata e venga di nuovo a cercare sostegno! Visto che è stato il primo a passarci, che sa che può accadere per un milione di motivi, come fa a reagire così?
> E' sempre il solito immaturo Kid.
> 
> Io, che per prima ho tradito, non potrei certo stracciarmi le vesti se sapessi che mio marito mi ha tradito. Ci rimarrei forse male, sarei ferita, ma sicuramente non mi metterei a piangermi addosso! Magari un po' più di maturità a Kid non farebbe male, o no?


 
ribadisco. 
serve a qualcuno continuare a dire è colpa sua o è  colpa di lui??
a chi cazzo serve???
qui dentro ci siamo passati tutti chi da una parte chi dall'altra.
si sta di merda
piantiamola di scazzarci tra noi, non aiutiamo kid così


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> E a me fa incazzare che uno che ha tradito abbia questa reazione scandalizzata e venga di nuovo a cercare sostegno! Visto che è stato il primo a passarci, che sa che può accadere per un milione di motivi, come fa a reagire così?
> E' sempre il solito immaturo Kid.
> 
> * Io, che per prima ho tradito, non potrei certo stracciarmi le vesti se sapessi che mio marito mi ha tradito. Ci rimarrei forse male, sarei ferita, ma sicuramente non mi metterei a piangermi addosso! Magari un po' più di maturità a Kid non farebbe male, o no?*



col culo degli altri siam tutti finocchi.
Aspettiamo che anche tu ti becchi un bel paio di corna  e poi se ne riparla sulla dignità con cui le affronterai 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ah questo forum si chiama tradimento e kid non si è pianto addosso: si è confidato.
Certi che a leggere certe cazzate passa la voglia di farlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quanto alla maturità....saran mature quelle del " chi la fa l'aspetti"


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusate ma io francamente non credo che per aiutare kid serva a molto dirgli quanto sia stata stronza la moglie ect. o disquisire tra noi chi sia stato il più bastardo.
> assodato che si sono fatti male tutti e due, che hanno sbagliato tutti e due ora viene la parte più difficile, quella di decidere se questa famiglia vuole continuare a esser famiglia e pensare anche al figlio
> stanno passando un momento di vera merda, mi dispiace tanto


quoto in toto la racchia


----------



## Old born_to_run (10 Settembre 2009)

*ridendo scherzando che male t fò...*



kid ha detto:


> Ora come ora la odio. Ma dovevate leggere il tono delle mail, una leggerezza, una euforia... una cosa disgustosa.


la odierai anche dopo..ste cose fanno SEMPRE male,a prescindere dal fatto che prima eri un santo o un adultero irrecuperabile e per quanto ne sò, è una strada a senso unicra preoccupati solo di quella creatura e fai fermare le bocce,quando saranno ferme lasciale lì non sono più le tue.
coraggio


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho scoperto tramite una sessione aperta di facebook che mi ha tradito con uno dei nostri migliori amici, che mi sono portato in vacanza, con il quale mi hanno fatto insieme il regalo di compleanno, con il quale abbiamo condiviso tanti bei momenti. Le ho subito detto tutto. E' rimasta di ghiaccio, ha cercato di giustificarsi per il mio periodo di crisi, che è confuso e naturalmente che non è mai andata a fondo della cosa. Io, lo sapete, non mi volgio giustificare, le mie colpe le ho, ma avermela fatta sotto il naso, l'avermi preso in giro, proprio non riesco ad accettarlo. Ho un figlio di quasi 4 anni che mi ama e mi si stringe il cuore al pensiero di quello che voglio fare. Ora sto da mio fratello, Mi sento schifato. Il bello è che la loro relazione è cominciata pochi mesi fa, quindi ad acque piuttosto calme e proprio quando le cose sembravano funzionare di nuovo. Molti di voi ora mi diranno che "chi la fa l'aspetti" e forse è vero, ma io almeno la sua dignità l'ho salvata, lei no.
> 
> Ora capisco molte cose, certi suoi comportamenti, il non dirmi ti amo, le mie insicurezze che mi sono sempre sembrate fondate.
> 
> Vorrei morire, ora.


 kid, mi spiace tanto e ti prego di ricordare che la vita vale più di qualunque tradimento.
però vorrei capire perchè dici che la sua dignità l'hai salvata.... a me non pare si tratti di amico o non amico, si tratta di tradire per non parlare.
Te l'abbiamo detto a lungo: il dialogo mancava. E manca tutt'ora. Sei andato via anzichè lottare. Forse non ci credi più, ma non penso che l'amore sia finito, per nessuno dei due.
Forse lei cercava una ripicca, non lo so, non posso saperlo, ma tu sì.
Tu puoi analizzare, capire, cercare.... 
Puoi provare a parlare, con un analista di coppia, a non smettere di parlare mai.... 
Ti auguro comunque di trovare la strada migliore e ti abbraccio.
Vabbè, dai, te lo dico io.... TI AMO!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 spero serva!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, mi spiace tanto e ti prego di ricordare che la vita vale più di qualunque tradimento.
> però vorrei capire perchè dici che la sua dignità l'hai salvata.... a me non pare si tratti di amico o non amico, si tratta di tradire per non parlare.
> *Te l'abbiamo detto a lungo: il dialogo mancava. E manca tutt'ora*. Sei andato via anzichè lottare. Forse non ci credi più, ma non penso che l'amore sia finito, per nessuno dei due.
> Forse lei cercava una ripicca, non lo so, non posso saperlo, ma tu sì.
> ...


da quanto tempo? 
per quanto tempo?
che un uovo strapazzato non si ricompone, teniamolo a mente.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> kid mi dispiace davvero tanto.
> ho sempre tollerato a fatica il tuo lamentarti e pretendere, ma non avrei davvero immaginato che i motivi di lei fossero questi.
> mi dispiace cavoli
> 
> ...


 ti quoto....


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> da quanto tempo?
> per quanto tempo?
> che un uovo strapazzato non si ricompone, teniamolo a mente.


 angelo, ma il mondo è solo bianco o nero?
io vedo un uomo che soffre, per questo tradimento.
E il mio consiglio non è di far finta di niente, ma di cercare un dialogo. 
dove porta il dialogo lo sapranno bene loro!!
Ma che c'entrano 'da quanto tempo' e 'per quanto tempo'????


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kid, mi spiace non sai quanto
> ma non prendere decisioni affrettate
> 
> e non fraintendere quello che dirò
> ...


 quoto col sangue.
anche per me è successo questo...
per mesi ha provato a passarci sopra senza riuscirvi....  
Cosa è successo poi? Sappiamo solo che ha tradito. Non so se l'ha deciso a tavolino o è stato l'impulso di un dimostrarsi meno debole e non da buttare... non lo so, ma oltre a spiacermi per kid mi spiace pure per lei che (secondo me, ma magari mi sbaglio pure) non l'ha fatto con leggerezza....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> angelo, ma il mondo è solo bianco o nero?
> io vedo un uomo che soffre, per questo tradimento.
> E il mio consiglio non è di far finta di niente, ma di cercare un dialogo.
> dove porta il dialogo lo sapranno bene loro!!
> Ma che c'entrano 'da quanto tempo' e 'per quanto tempo'????


grande perdonami ma con tutta la simpatia che ho per te, quando usi le frasette fatte e/o ad effetto mi fai cadere le palle per terra. cosa c'entra il mondo solo bianco o nero? quando ho scritto qualcosa che possa giustificare una domanda del genere? chi ha detto che hai consigliato di fare finta di nulla?? quando ti ho fatto presente una cosa del genere?? 

c'entra che se sono in crisi DA TEMPO (io la storia di kid non la conosco) e DA LUNGO TEMPO (l'hai scritto tu) lui spera che la cosa si sistemi, provare ora a parlare PER chissà QUANTO TEMPO, potrebbe non servire a un cazzo se non a sprecare illusioni.

va che era facile eh.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grande perdonami ma con tutta la simpatia che ho per te, quando usi le frasette fatte e/o ad effetto mi fai cadere le palle per terra. cosa c'entra il mondo solo bianco o nero? quando ho scritto qualcosa che possa giustificare una domanda del genere? chi ha detto che hai consigliato di fare finta di nulla?? quando ti ho fatto presente una cosa del genere??
> 
> c'entra che se sono in crisi DA TEMPO (io la storia di kid non la conosco) e DA LUNGO TEMPO (l'hai scritto tu) lui spera che la cosa si sistemi, provare ora a parlare PER chissà QUANTO TEMPO, potrebbe non servire a un cazzo se non a sprecare illusioni.
> 
> va che era facile eh.







non l'avevo capita.
scusa, non sono stata altrettanto chiara. 
Cerco di rispondere per bene.

1) da quanto tempo sono in crisi? da quando kid ha tradito anzichè capire cosa cercava, da quando a chiuso senza capire bene cosa cercava, da quando le ha detto tutto senza che lei chiedesse spiegazioni. Un annetto? circa.... Per quanto tempo devono parlare? finchè le cose non saranno chiare!! E' troppo facile dire 'è lei la stronza perchè io l'ho fatto con l'estranea e lei con l'amico' (kid dice questo quanto parla di dignità...). Prima deve avere chiaro il quadro. Non dimenticate che il dialogo e il confronto che kid ha avuto con noi, a lei è mancato! E quando una parla solo con la propria testa, coi propri rancori, con se stessa nei lunghi monologhi dei giorni in cui (e li ricordo) kid si alzava di malumore, combina le cazzate! 

2) bianco e nero: discorso ampio. in particolare tu e asu, (forse altri, ma non ricordo) sostenete che lei sia sostanzialmente stronza perchè se non ha perdonato deve lasciare. Io non dico che siano pari col tradimento, per carità, nè che kid se lo sia meritato, ma quando usao la frase fatta (hai ragione) intendo che ci sono parecchie sfumature. Immagino una donna che, tradita, non riesca a recuperare la propria autostima. Lei VUOLE perdonare, ma non ci riesce. Vede il marito a volte sereno e a volte di malumore. Si perde... non sa cosa fare e magari piange e non sa a chi dirlo. Magari si vergogna. Cavolo, immagino. MAgari lei è stronza come dite voi. Ma il beneficio del dubbio che abbia fatto una cavolata non voluta e magari con l'amico perchè era quello che le è stato vicino, con cui si è confidata, che ci ha provato e lei voleva sentirsi desiderata...... glielo lascio.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Immagino una donna che, tradita, non riesca a recuperare la propria autostima. Lei VUOLE perdonare, ma non ci riesce. Vede il marito a volte sereno e a volte di malumore. Si perde... non sa cosa fare e magari piange e non sa a chi dirlo. .



suona suona per me
mandolino tziganoooooooooooooooooooooooooo

e allora che fa? si zompa l'amico!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

il colmo dei colmi sarebbe scoprire che aveva già una storia con l'altro ai tempi in cui kid la tradiva con m.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> suona suona per me
> mandolino tziganoooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> *e allora che fa? si zompa l'amico*!


madonna che generalizzazione del cazzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sti discorsi mi fanno imbufalire.
e poi avanti a ergersi a giudice come se servisse qualcosa dire è meglio kid o è meglio la moglie


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non l'avevo capita.
> scusa, non sono stata altrettanto chiara.
> Cerco di rispondere per bene.
> 
> ...


Quoto alla... "Grande"


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

Il consiglio che posso dare a Kid è quello, come già detto,  di parlare tantissimo con la moglie, chiarire, magari "scornarsi" ma di non lasciare niente di intentato. Prendetevi un pò di tempo solo per voi, senza bambino, magari il prossimo week end e buttate fuori tutto quello che entrambi avete dentro. Credimi Kid, serve! Rivivete i momenti dell'inizio della vostra storia, i momenti felici che avete passato insieme e valutate se vale la pena buttare tutto all'aria per due storielle di tradimento che possono capitare in qualunque storia. Comunque vada Kid hai il mio appoggio.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Il mio consiglio per kid invece è di stare un po' ognuno per conto suo e riflettere onestamente se vogliono (entrambi) portare avanti o no un marimonio che sta arrancando.


----------



## Old born_to_run (10 Settembre 2009)

secondo me state divagando alla grande e kid avrebbe bisogno di un pò di tranquillità,nero com'è....e se ora uscisse e vi facesse "*M fazzu du cugghiuna tanti*" vi starebbe bene....


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> secondo me state divagando alla grande e kid avrebbe bisogno di un pò di tranquillità,nero com'è....e se ora uscisse e vi facesse "*M fazzu du cugghiuna tanti*" vi starebbe bene....


Scusa born ma sono sicura che Kid in questo momento ha bisogno di conforto  e di sapere che non è solo. 
Forse sono troppo romantica ma lui la ama e vorrei che ci fosse il lieto fine (anche se ho imparato che la vita è a volte spietata...)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Il mio consiglio per kid invece è di stare un po' ognuno per conto suo e riflettere onestamente se vogliono (entrambi) portare avanti o no un marimonio che sta arrancando.


idem, come gli ho detto al secondo post. 


quindi non fare la copiona


----------



## Old born_to_run (10 Settembre 2009)

*pietà spietata...*



ingenua ha detto:


> Scusa born ma sono sicura che Kid in questo momento ha bisogno di conforto  e di sapere che non è solo.
> Forse sono troppo romantica ma lui la ama e vorrei che ci fosse il lieto fine (anche se ho imparato che la vita è a volte spietata...)


Si può essere romantici in vario modo e in vari campi,ma è un clichè borghese e consolatorio.A kid servono stimoli e forza ora,gli abbiamo detto la nostra e, confondendolo forse anche di più di quanto non lo fosse, gli abbiamo fatto sentire che ci siamo.
Ora facciamolo respirare


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

Boh..io la storia di Kid non l'ho seguita giornalmente. Anche perchè era un continuo piagnisteo..(lo dico con simpatia, eh!), e non mi pare ci fossero novità.
Però non mi sento di dire che la moglie è una stronza. E' umana...
E non mi pare costruttivo, come qualcuno ha giustamente detto, fare una classifica dei comportamenti più scusabili, o meno.
Un tradimento fa sempre male, e lascia tracce. E secondo me, non è mai per caso...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io invece dico che  stata stronza due volte.Anche tre e quattro.
> Se soffro o ho sofferto per un tradimento , quindi so cosa vuol dire quel dolore, come posso infliggerlo a mia volta? Odio i vendicativi a prescindere-
> Se non ha perdonato kid si separa senza tante storie, non passa il tempo a fare la freddina dolorante e intanto si fa la storia con l'amico di kid.
> Esiste quest'opzione sai? perchè se si fa solo a "tu mi hai tradito e io tradisco te" non si è più una coppia ma due immaturi che devono pareggiare le stronzate che si fanno.
> Tradirlo   con un suo amico a mio avviso la rende imperdonabile e doppiamente stronza.


Asu non dico che non è stata str....

dico che potrebbe non essere stata sè stessa

ingenua dice che magari si è confidata e lui ci ha provato e lei stava come stava

addirittura potrebbe essere che le è sembrato meno grave proprio perchè era una persona in qualche modo di casa

non la giustifico

ma dico che non era la solita persona


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non l'avevo capita.
> scusa, non sono stata altrettanto chiara.
> Cerco di rispondere per bene.
> 
> ...


tanto per iniziare: segnalata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi

a) un annetto è tanto... per me tantissimo, anzi troppo. a cosa ha portato questo annetto? a scoprire che le parti si sono ribaltate e che da qualche mese lei ha un amante. ora, mi chiedo: ha senso riniziare a parlare? ha senso riprovare ad aggiustare? ripeto: forse l'uovo ormai è strapazzato e per quanti tentativi si possano fare non c'è via di ritorno.
a volte capita eh. fa male, è difficile anche solo accettarlo, figuriamoci affrontarlo. ma succede e bisogna farlo.

b) personalmente ho detto che è stata stronza lei quanto lo è stato lui a suo tempo (l'unica certezza che avevo era che lui la tradì in passato). lei ha, inoltre, l'aggravante di averlo tradito con il suo amico. questo per me la rende inqualificabile.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Il mio consiglio per kid invece è di stare un po' ognuno per conto suo e riflettere onestamente se vogliono (entrambi) portare avanti o no un marimonio che sta arrancando.


Ho appena letto tutto e mi dispiace Kid  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' vero che il dolore fa agire e reagire anche facendo fare cazzate , ma per quella che è stata la mia esperienza personale in tal senso , io spero che tu non ti faccia ulteriormente prendere dai tuoi sensi di colpa e ti accolli la responsabilità di quanto ha fatto o tenda a trovarle scusanti .
Quoto Asu . Una periodo per schiarirvi le idee e valutare come si pone nei tuoi confronti .
L'aggravante è sicuramnte che lui è tuo amico , e questa è una bassezza ulteriore .
Dovreste parlare tanto 

Ti abbraccio .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> Si può essere romantici in vario modo e in vari campi,ma è un clichè borghese e consolatorio.A kid servono stimoli e forza ora,gli abbiamo detto la nostra e, confondendolo forse anche di più di quanto non lo fosse, gli abbiamo fatto sentire che ci siamo.
> *Ora facciamolo respirare*


 
scusa ma tu che ne sai di quello che è giusto fare? 
fai pure quello che ritieni giusto ma non dire a noi come comportarci.
se vorrà respirare sarà lui a dircelo, finora ci ha chiesto il contrario.


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

Ma è già un anno che dura sta solfa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma dopo un pò non cadono in prescrizione !!!


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma tu che ne sai di quello che è giusto fare?
> fai pure quello che ritieni giusto ma non dire a noi come comportarci.
> se vorrà respirare sarà lui a dircelo, finora ci ha chiesto il contrario.


 
che rompichezz


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma è già un anno che dura sta solfa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appunto!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tanto per iniziare: segnalata

















> poi
> 
> a) un annetto è tanto... per me tantissimo, anzi troppo. a cosa ha portato questo annetto? a scoprire che le parti si sono ribaltate e che da qualche mese lei ha un amante. ora, mi chiedo: ha senso riniziare a parlare? ha senso riprovare ad aggiustare? ripeto:* forse* l'uovo ormai è strapazzato e per quanti tentativi si possano fare non c'è via di ritorno.
> a volte capita eh. fa male, è difficile anche solo accettarlo, figuriamoci affrontarlo. ma succede e bisogna farlo.


sottolineo il 'forse'... credo sia tutto lì.
come scoprire se è un 'forse' o un 'di certo' ????



> b) personalmente ho detto che è stata stronza lei quanto lo è stato lui a suo tempo (l'unica certezza che avevo era che lui la tradì in passato). lei ha, inoltre, l'aggravante di averlo tradito con il suo amico. questo per me la rende inqualificabile.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che rompichezz


e aggressiva


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il colmo dei colmi sarebbe scoprire che aveva già una storia con l'altro ai tempi in cui kid la tradiva con m.


grande intuizione Anna 

assai probabile, anzi ...... un pò come nel mio caso, successe proprio così .....


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> madonna che generalizzazione del cazzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quotata!
e le chiederei pure di sposarmi, ma fra Verena, Persa e Lettrice... mi resta appena il tempo per un flirt!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sottolineo il 'forse'... credo sia tutto lì.
> come scoprire se è un 'forse' o un 'di certo' ????





bella domanda.

personalmente credo che sia però più facile scoprirlo facendo chiarezza con se stessi, sinceramente e spietatamente, che non parlando in loop con l'altro.


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e aggressiva


anche da sola te lo dici


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> *grande intuizione Anna *
> 
> assai probabile, anzi ...... un pò come nel mio caso, successe proprio così .....


 
della serie l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita voi eh???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> anche da sola te lo dici


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

*ah finalmente!!*



Grande82 ha detto:


> *quotata!*
> e le chiederei pure di sposarmi, ma fra Verena, Persa e Lettrice... mi resta appena il tempo per un flirt!!


corro a segnarmelo sul diario


----------



## Ingenua (10 Settembre 2009)

Comunque non cè ancora la certezza che l'abbia veramente tradito. Può essere un modo per chiedere "aiuto" e dimostrare la sofferenza che si ha dentro. Anch'io ho avuto di questi pensieri ed avevo aperto un post per chiedervi consigli. Parlare con voi mi ha aiutato molto ed ho rinunciato subito all'idea di "provare" a tradire a mia volta. Ora, dopo alcuni mesi ho la certezza che ho fatto bene a non cedere alla tentazione, avrei peggiorato le cose e mi sarei sentita poco fiera di me. Lei magari questi consigli non li ha ricevuti... si è chiusa in se stessa. Spero per loro che il tradimento di lei sia solo un'invenzione...


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

Eh no. Tutta sta pippa per una storia inventata, no


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me lei non lo ha mai perdonato! magari ha deciso di stare con Kid per il figlio. ........


non è neanche detto sai?
magari è proprio il contrario
è rimasta perchè sa quanto lo ama
ma non si riconosce

l'uomo che ama le confessa il tradimento e lei si blocca
rimugina in continuazione
fa confronti, in cui si vede perdente in tutto, con l'altra
immagina scene di sesso tra lui e lei
qualche volta hard
ma più spesso dense di dolcezza e passione
e sono queste che fanno più male

e spera
spera disperatamente
e si dispera 

forse ti ama, è qui con te!
forse è solo comodo
forse senso del dovere
forse pietà

e si sente uno scampolo
merce in saldo
un fondo di magazzino

so di che parlo
e mi fa male parlarne
rivangare certi momenti
lo faccio perchè Kid capisca che può essere questo

esci senza trucco e ti fai schifo,
esci truccata, e ti dici che se l'hai fatto per lui sei patetica chè tanto lui la sua scelta l'ha fatta e non sei tu
esci di casa, come se volessi entrare in una tomba

incontri il portiere che ti dice buongiorno
e ci leggi una galanteria interessata
come se sapesse 
e stesse lì ad aspettare che tu sia matura per essere disponibile
e lo aborri
manco ci credi
ma ti dici che, se fosse, tuo marito avrebbe paura di perderti

sono follie
lo so 
ma succede


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Comunque non cè ancora la certezza che l'abbia veramente tradito. Può essere un modo per chiedere "aiuto" e dimostrare la sofferenza che si ha dentro.


ma secondo te davvero lei ha fatto la farsa ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





è un modo per farsi i cazzi propri legittimata dal fatto che kid se li sia fatti precedentemente e alla base c'è una difficoltà di comunicazione , non ci vedo nessun modo di chiedere aiuto  .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Comunque non cè ancora la certezza che l'abbia veramente tradito. Può essere un modo per chiedere "aiuto" e dimostrare la sofferenza che si ha dentro. Anch'io ho avuto di questi pensieri ed avevo aperto un post per chiedervi consigli. Parlare con voi mi ha aiutato molto ed ho rinunciato subito all'idea di "provare" a tradire a mia volta. Ora, dopo alcuni mesi ho la certezza che ho fatto bene a non cedere alla tentazione, avrei peggiorato le cose e mi sarei sentita poco fiera di me. Lei magari questi consigli non li ha ricevuti... si è chiusa in se stessa. *Spero per loro che il tradimento di lei sia solo un'invenzione*...









non l'ho mai capita questa cosa e non riesco davvero a concepirla.
un tradimento inventato è da un certo punto di vista grave quanto - se non di più - uno reale. per quello reale posso (...) dire "siamo umani, può capitare la debolezza", ma il tradimento inventato sarebbe un regalare gratuita e inutile sofferenza. come un coltello piantato in una coscia senza ragione.
una cosa del genere potrei capirla da un 14 enne, non da un adulto.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> della serie l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita voi eh???


ma guarda, ormai sono così abituata ai casini che ho abbracciato la corrente del "al peggio non c'è mai fine". per la serie meglio sapere tutta la verità in un colpo solo che a rate.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> corro a segnarmelo sul diario


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è neanche detto sai?
> magari è proprio il contrario
> è rimasta perchè sa quanto lo ama
> ma non si riconosce
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


grazie Grande.
sono andata ad inondare di lagrime il bagno.
patetica oltre ogni dire


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> grazie Grande.
> sono andata ad inondare di lagrime il bagno.
> patetica oltre ogni dire


tu sei davvero tutt'altro che patetica.
certe volte ti stritolerei di baci


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu sei davvero tutt'altro che patetica.
> certe volte ti stritolerei di baci


e mi sa che ora ci torno pure


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Asu non dico che non è stata str....
> 
> dico che potrebbe non essere stata sè stessa
> 
> ...


sentite io non voglio certo ergermi a giudice perchè non è proprio nè il caso nè la mia vocazione. 
Mi irrita un po' la larga comprensione per il tradimento di lei quando con kid non ci siamo andate tanto per il  sottile quando c'era da  legnarlo...
_lei stava come stava, lei si è confidata_..a me sembrano minchiate.
Poi ragazze, buttare e dare la colpa all'amico è un po' ridicolo.
Stiam parlando di loro due. Dell'amico (stronzo senza limiti) frega una fava 

	
	
		
		
	


	





amoremio, io ti volgio bene ma  _addirittura potrebbe essere che le è sembrato meno grave proprio perchè era una persona in qualche modo di casa _mi fa cadere pesantemente i cocomeri...


----------



## Old ellina69 (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> amoremio, io ti volgio bene ma _addirittura potrebbe essere che le è sembrato meno grave proprio perchè era una persona in qualche modo di casa _mi fa cadere pesantemente i cocomeri...


 
ehm...in effetti ...è un'aggravante di quelle laide.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> grazie Grande.
> sono andata ad inondare di lagrime il bagno.
> patetica oltre ogni dire





Brugola ha detto:


> tu sei davvero tutt'altro che patetica.
> certe volte ti stritolerei di baci




























tutt'altro che patetica!!!
sei una donna lucida e di incredibile profondità ed empatia!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è neanche detto sai?
> magari è proprio il contrario
> è rimasta perchè sa quanto lo ama
> ma non si riconosce
> ...


non sei patetica. 
hai sofferto, e stai soffrendo ancora.
ciò non toglie che per come ti ho letta, pur nella tua sofferenza non credo che saresti capace di tradire.
forse sbaglio, ma lo credo fermamente.
e se tradissi, dal momento in cui hai deciso di stare accanto a tuo marito, secondo sbaglieresti. 
nel tuo caso, avendoti letta un po' qua e conoscendoti in infinitesima parte, mi sento di dire che sbaglieresti non solo nei confronti di tuo marito, ma anche e soprattutto nei tuoi. 
perché non concepisci il tradimento. e farlo sarebbe andare contro te stessa.
io in passato, ho provato a farlo. ero ferita e soffrivo. e ho trovato "il portiere" che mi ha fatto un sorriso. stavo cedendo a quel sorriso. ma poi mi sono accorta che non potevo. e non l'ho fatto.
se non *vuoi *tradire, non tradisci.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Ciao Kid, anche se non ci conosciamo ti dico che mi dispiace tanto e che non penso che "chi la fa l'aspetti". Anche perchè se non ricordo male, ti stavi impegnando per recuperare il rapporto.
Mi dispiace tanto sul serio.
Se posso fare qualcosa...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sentite io non voglio certo ergermi a giudice perchè non è proprio nè il caso nè la mia vocazione.
> Mi irrita un po' la larga comprensione per il tradimento di lei quando con kid non ci siamo andate tanto per il sottile quando c'era da legnarlo...
> _lei stava come stava, lei si è confidata_..a me sembrano minchiate.
> Poi ragazze, buttare e dare la colpa all'amico è un po' ridicolo.
> ...


 

sono d'accordo con te amore.

però a me frega anche dell'amico. gran bel pezzo di merda. ma di sicuro non ha colpe. o meglio lui ha la colpa di avere tradito il suo amico. ma non certo quella di avere circuito la moglie.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sentite io non voglio certo ergermi a giudice perchè non è proprio nè il caso nè la mia vocazione.
> Mi irrita un po' la larga comprensione per il tradimento di lei quando con kid non ci siamo andate tanto per il sottile quando c'era da legnarlo...
> _lei stava come stava, lei si è confidata_..a me sembrano minchiate.
> Poi ragazze, buttare e dare la colpa all'amico è un po' ridicolo.
> ...


 ecco cosa intendo con bianco o nero: tu leggi qui il commento che dice che 'lei non è necessariamente una stronza, ma FORSE ci sono state ragioni' e credi che noi la santifichiamo. 
non è così Asu!! Lei è deprecabile quanto lui e comunque non si fanno classifiche, qui!!! 
Il problema non risiede lì! E' questo che kid deve capire!! La domanda da porsi non è 'come ha potuto?' ma 'cosa dobbiamo fare o devo fare adesso?'


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ecco cosa intendo con bianco o nero: tu leggi qui il commento che dice che 'lei non è necessariamente una stronza, ma FORSE ci sono state ragioni' e credi che noi la santifichiamo.
> non è così Asu!! Lei è deprecabile quanto lui e comunque non si fanno classifiche, qui!!!
> Il problema non risiede lì! E' questo che kid deve capire!! La domanda da porsi non è 'come ha potuto?' ma 'cosa dobbiamo fare o devo fare adesso?'


cazzo c'entra col bianco e nero?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








chi crede che la santifichiate?? sto dicendo che la giustificate, è diverso.
Insomma, grande, cazzo stai a dì???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo c'entra col bianco e nero??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e già la seconda volta che tira in ballo a vanvera sto bianco e nero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oggi non legge. è innamorata


----------



## Old lele51 (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho scoperto tramite una sessione aperta di facebook che mi ha tradito con uno dei nostri migliori amici, che mi sono portato in vacanza, con il quale mi hanno fatto insieme il regalo di compleanno, con il quale abbiamo condiviso tanti bei momenti. Le ho subito detto tutto. E' rimasta di ghiaccio, ha cercato di giustificarsi per il mio periodo di crisi, che è confuso e naturalmente che non è mai andata a fondo della cosa. Io, lo sapete, non mi volgio giustificare, le mie colpe le ho, ma avermela fatta sotto il naso, l'avermi preso in giro, proprio non riesco ad accettarlo. Ho un figlio di quasi 4 anni che mi ama e mi si stringe il cuore al pensiero di quello che voglio fare. Ora sto da mio fratello, Mi sento schifato. Il bello è che la loro relazione è cominciata pochi mesi fa, quindi ad acque piuttosto calme e proprio quando le cose sembravano funzionare di nuovo. Molti di voi ora mi diranno che "chi la fa l'aspetti" e forse è vero, ma io almeno la sua dignità l'ho salvata, lei no.
> 
> Ora capisco molte cose, certi suoi comportamenti, il non dirmi ti amo, le mie insicurezze che mi sono sempre sembrate fondate.
> 
> Vorrei morire, ora.


Mi dispiace Kid, adesso sai cosa vuol dire essere traditi... non ho letto il resto dei post, mi viene da domandarti se la sua non sia stata una rivalsa nei tuoi confronti... se è così forse non hai perso tutto, se non lo è sai già il cammino che ti aspetta... coraggio....
Lele


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo c'entra col bianco e nero??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dove cazzo l'hai letta la larga comprensione per lei???
quello che intendiamo è che continuare a sminchiarla con quanto è stata zozza lei o quanto è stato zozzo lui non serve a nessuno


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giuro che mi fate incazzare!!
> Leggere: ben ti sta , te lo sei cercato, pari al centro.. mi fa veramente incazzare.
> leggiamo da mesi kid che si è cosparso il capo di cenere, ha ammesso le sue colpe, ha cercato di ricostruire e gli unici commenti dopo che la moglie lo tradisce sono (SEMPRE SOLO DONNE, CAZZO!!) di donne tradite e incazzate che ,tutte tronfie , gli ricordano che chi la fa l'aspetti.
> Mah..cazzo serve allora scrivere qui?
> ...


Uno dei motivi per cui non sono tornata con mio marito è stato questo... Ho avuto la sensazione che non sarei più riuscita ad essergli fedele, che se mi fosse capitata un'occasione davvero interessante l'avrei colta.
Ed io non volevo diventare come lui...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dove cazzo l'hai letta la larga comprensione per lei???
> quello che intendiamo è che continuare a sminchiarla con quanto è stata zozza lei o quanto è stato zozzo lui non serve a nessuno


minchia!! amore ha pure detto che lei l'ha fatto con l'amico perchè le sembrava meno grave perchè era in qualche modo un apersona di casa!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dove cazzo l'hai letta la larga comprensione per lei???
> quello che intendiamo è che continuare a sminchiarla con quanto è stata zozza lei o quanto è stato zozzo lui non serve a nessuno


ma come dove l'ha letta?


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> minchia!! amore ha pure detto che lei l'ha fatto con l'amico perchè le sembrava meno grave perchè era in qualche modo un apersona di casa!!


e quindi???
se invece lo faceva con la collega come ha fatto lui era più chic???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quindi???
> se invece lo faceva con la collega come ha fatto lui era più chic???


 
no, però la si giustifica eh. 


detto questo, vado a pranzo


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

davvero scusatemi ma io trovo penoso questo schieramento tra è più zozza lei o più zozzo lui.
non aiuta kid e non porta a un cazzo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Che brutta situazione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il tradimento è un trauma pesante, un dolore profondo, e rompe definitivamente qualcosa in una coppia.
La fiducia, la certezza che tuo marito non potrebbe mai farti del male, sono convinzioni che si spezzano e non si recuperano più (salvo rari casi)...

Comunque concordo con chi ha scritto che c'è molta immaturità in questa coppia...
Insomma...  pareggiare il conto, fargli capire cosa si prova ecc ecc... ma qui c'è un bimbo di 4 anni... un po' di maturità nel gestire la cosa invece che buttare fango sul fango, no?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> davvero scusatemi ma io trovo penoso questo schieramento tra è più zozza lei o più zozzo lui.
> non aiuta kid e non porta a un cazzo


a me dispiace per lui.
poi io sono l'ultima che può dire qualcosa qui dentro, visto che vivo una situazione simile e non intendo smettere.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho scoperto tramite una sessione aperta di facebook che mi ha tradito con uno dei nostri migliori amici, che mi sono portato in vacanza, con il quale mi hanno fatto insieme il regalo di compleanno, con il quale abbiamo condiviso tanti bei momenti. Le ho subito detto tutto. E' rimasta di ghiaccio, ha cercato di giustificarsi per il mio periodo di crisi, che è confuso e naturalmente che non è mai andata a fondo della cosa. Io, lo sapete, non mi volgio giustificare, le mie colpe le ho, ma avermela fatta sotto il naso, l'avermi preso in giro, proprio non riesco ad accettarlo. Ho un figlio di quasi 4 anni che mi ama e mi si stringe il cuore al pensiero di quello che voglio fare. Ora sto da mio fratello, Mi sento schifato. Il bello è che la loro relazione è cominciata pochi mesi fa, quindi ad acque piuttosto calme e proprio quando le cose sembravano funzionare di nuovo. Molti di voi ora mi diranno che "chi la fa l'aspetti" e forse è vero, ma io almeno la sua dignità l'ho salvata, lei no.
> 
> *Ora capisco molte cose, certi suoi comportamenti, il non dirmi ti amo, le mie insicurezze che mi sono sempre sembrate fondate.*
> 
> Vorrei morire, ora.


 Non volevo dirti nulla kid... ma lo pensavo. Coraggio.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Kid: Tu e tua moglie dovete parlarvi con molta franchezza ed anche qualche lancio di piatti se necessario.
Ma qui le cose sono due: O vi separate e prendete tempo per riflettere, o vi impegnate SERIAMENTE a ricostruire.
Mi raccomando Kid, prendi in mano la situazione e non accettare mutismi e scrollate di spalle come risposte. AVETE UN BAMBINO. Decidete con la chiarezza e la maturità che due genitori dovrebbero avere.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Kid: Tu e tua moglie dovete parlarvi con molta franchezza ed anche qualche lancio di piatti se necessario.
> Ma qui le cose sono due: O vi separate e prendete tempo per riflettere, o vi impegnate SERIAMENTE a ricostruire.
> Mi raccomando Kid, prendi in mano la situazione e non accettare mutismi e scrollate di spalle come risposte. AVETE UN BAMBINO. Decidete con la chiarezza e la maturità che due genitori dovrebbero avere.


invidio la fermezza e la determinazione con cui affrontate la vita.
si vede che io faccio parte di quell'altra metà e cioè di quelli che vanno per tentativi e non ne imbroccano mai una giusta.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> davvero scusatemi ma io trovo penoso questo schieramento tra è più zozza lei o più zozzo lui.
> non aiuta kid e non porta a un cazzo


lo si danneggia e basta .


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> lo si danneggia e basta .


 infatti... desolante.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> lo si danneggia e basta .


mi spiace , non volevo certo danneggiarlo.
Nel caso mi scuso con kid


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me dispiace per lui.
> poi io sono l'ultima che può dire qualcosa qui dentro, visto che vivo una situazione simile e non intendo smettere.


E fai bene.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo c'entra col bianco e nero??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





angelodelmale ha detto:


> e già la seconda volta che tira in ballo a vanvera sto bianco e nero
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  scemette!!
cerco di spiegare, con il post per asu, quello che intendevo con il 'bianco e nero ' che ho detto ad angelo.
lo dico meglio? 
ci provo.... s'ho innamorata, che devo fà!?!?!?!?
Allora: asu legge 'non è detto che lei sia così stronza' e scrive che diamo comprensione a lei come non ne abbiamo data a kid.
io dico: attenzione!! nessuno dice a lei 'ti comprendiamo' 
(ovvero non è che negare una cosa voglia dire affermare il suo opposto, bianco e nero, appunto) bensì che forse la situazione sia da analizzare melgio!!
spero di essermi capita ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   se non è così, fa niente, mi ritiro dalla competizione, devo prepararmi alla serata speciale che il ganzo ha organizzato per me, scusaste!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Povero Kid, povero tato, bambino mio...
Fossero questi i problemi di un uomo...
FOssero questi...
Che pena penosa.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi spiace , non volevo certo danneggiarlo.
> Nel caso mi scuso con kid


Tesora , lo so e parlavo in generale .Per me è inutile schierarsi ed è inutile creare la fiera di chi ha sbagliato di più , dando imput che potrebbero incasinarlo mentalmente più di quanto non lo sia già .


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Povero Kid, povero tato, bambino mio...
> Fossero questi i problemi di un uomo...
> FOssero questi...
> Che pena penosa.


Che pena farai tu Lord . 
Abbi rispetto e tirati fuori dalle palle .


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Povero Kid, povero tato, bambino mio...
> Fossero questi i problemi di un uomo...
> FOssero questi...
> 
> Che pena penosa.


Taci. Potremmo essere crudeli


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Povero Kid, povero tato, bambino mio...
> Fossero questi i problemi di un uomo...
> FOssero questi...
> Che pena penosa.


 ... ma che uscita è? Ognuno reagisce in maniera diversa.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Povero Kid, povero tato, bambino mio...
> Fossero questi i problemi di un uomo...
> FOssero questi...
> Che pena penosa.


sei proprio un povero sfigato... sai ?
i problemi di un uomo tu non li hai..


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> invidio la fermezza e la determinazione con cui affrontate la vita.
> si vede che io faccio parte di quell'altra metà e cioè di quelli che vanno per tentativi e non ne imbroccano mai una giusta.


Magari Anna... Se avessi avuto fermezza non avrei mai dato una seconda possibilità ad un uomo che era palesemente in confusione e non aveva nessuna voglia di tornare in famiglia quando poteva fare il porco del comodo suo tutto lavato, stirato e spesato da mammà.
Proprio perchè sono andata per tentativi l'ho presa in quel posto la seconda volta, e ha fatto più male della prima...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Povero Kid, povero tato, bambino mio...
> Fossero questi i problemi di un uomo...
> FOssero questi...
> Che pena penosa.


eh bhè. Hai ragione, non hai i tuoi di problemi.
Effettivamente i veri problemi sono quali privè scegliere e come raccimolare i soldarelli per l'escort del sabato.
sei uno stronzo.
prendere per il culo uno che sta soffrendo è proprio da pezzi di merda


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Non esiste la possibilità che la moglie e l'amico si siano messi d'accordo per fare uno scherzo a Kid e farlo soffrire? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lord: E' bruttissimo deridere una persona che soffre.
Se tu sei incapace di provare un sentimento simile per tua moglie, sei tu che hai un problema... non Kid.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non esiste la possibilità che la moglie e l'amico si siano messi d'accordo per fare uno scherzo a Kid e farlo soffrire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dai bruco, cosa  dici?? uno scherzo lo chiami??


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai bruco, cosa  dici?? uno scherzo lo chiami??


infatti non capisco come si possa pensare ad uno scherzo .
probabile che sia vendetta ...ma anche no .
ma per esser vero , lo è secondo me .


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non esiste la possibilità che la moglie e l'amico si siano messi d'accordo per fare uno scherzo a Kid e farlo soffrire?


Sarebbe da menti malate


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non esiste la possibilità che la moglie e l'amico si siano messi d'accordo per fare uno scherzo a Kid e farlo soffrire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Se fossi in lui e scoprissi che è uno "scherzo", mi incazzerei ancora di più...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Perchè suona troppo preparato, di vendetta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non so, le sto pensando tutte.


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se fossi in lui e scoprissi che è uno "scherzo", mi incazzerei ancora di più...


 
di più, passerei alla 38 e chiamerei chuck norris


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> di più, passerei alla 38 e chiamerei chuck norris


 ... con la 38 però, a che ti serve chuck?


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Perchè suona troppo preparato, di vendetta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma magari lo è .
curioso avesse già con chi consumarla .


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Kid*

Mi spiace...ma penso che la tua storia sia al punto di non ritorno da troppo tempo....!!


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... con la 38 però, a che ti serve chuck?


 
chuck norris se mi finiscono le pallottole, le crea con uno schiocco delle dita


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sentite io non voglio certo ergermi a giudice perchè non è proprio nè il caso nè la mia vocazione.
> Mi irrita un po' la larga comprensione per il tradimento di lei quando con kid non ci siamo andate tanto per il sottile quando c'era da legnarlo...
> _lei stava come stava, lei si è confidata_..a me sembrano minchiate.
> Poi ragazze, buttare e dare la colpa all'amico è un po' ridicolo.
> ...


lo so che sembra pazzesco ma è un discorso che ho sentito fare da una tradita che conosco

anni fa, conoscevo una persona 

aveva lavorato in un ufficio vicino al mio
gentile, preciso, disponibile
non conoscevo la sua situazione familiare

l'ho conosciuta dopo 
dopo aver letto sui giornali che si era ucciso dopo aver ucciso i figli

cosa passa per la testa di ciascuno non lo possiamo sapere

senza esser mai arrivata a questo
io mi vergogno di cose che ho pensato e fatto

non giustifico la moglie di Kid
e non so cosa l'ha spinta
dico che nessuno lo sa 



angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sei patetica.
> hai sofferto, e stai soffrendo ancora.
> ciò non toglie che per come ti ho letta, pur nella tua sofferenza non credo che saresti capace di tradire.
> forse sbaglio, ma lo credo fermamente.
> ...


è vero che tradire sarebbe andare contro me stessa
e l'ho sempre saputo, anche nei momenti peggiori

eppure 

avevo così BISOGNO di una carezza
che, in certi momenti, 
l'avrei presa da chiunque

per questo ho eretto un muro ostile verso tutti


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace...ma penso che la tua storia sia al punto di non ritorno da troppo tempo....!!


dipende dalla maturità che avranno da adesso in poi . 
è difficile ma volendo potrebbero farcela ( ranatan docet )


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Mi sento tanto la moglie del reverendo Lovejoy, quella che ripete sempre "Ma nessuno pensa ai bambini?"







Io penso a questo bambino...


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> dipende dalla maturità che avranno da adesso in poi .
> è difficile ma volendo potrebbero farcela ( ranatan docet )


 Tutto può essere, ma credo sia una storia finita. E forse è preferibile così...


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Sperella*

Permetti una cosa?Tutte storie sperè....quando si arriva a tradire è finita...fa tanto male capisco ma è finita....quelli che ci riprovano...ci riprovano per tante cose e tanti fattori...ma signori miei...L'AMORE è UN 'ALTRA COSA!!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

OT: Amoremio, ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

Quoto Amore senza quotarla.

Mai dire mai... certe volte in determinate circostanze si compiono azioni che mai ci sarebbero passate per l'anticamenra del cervello a mente "lucida"


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Ot2 amoremio sei una gran donna.
Passerà e ce la farai.
Ti abbraccio forte anch'io


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto Amore senza quotarla.
> 
> Mai dire mai... certe volte in determinate circostanze si compiono azioni che mai ci sarebbero passate per l'anticamenra del cervello a mente "lucida"


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

A volte è difficile stare qui... si aggingono dolori su dolore.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

ah!
dimenticavo di dire
che in uno di quei momenti in cui avevo bisogno di carezze ho cominciato a scrivere qui


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ah!
> dimenticavo di dire
> che in uno di quei momenti in cui avevo bisogno di carezze ho cominciato a scrivere qui


e qui hai trovato me.
Dio esiste


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

noi siamo così ...una carezza e un pugnetto, una carezza e un pugnetto


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio...forza.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Asu*

Esiste pure il diavolo allora...!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esiste pure il diavolo allora...!!


certo 
ma non fa i coperchi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quelli so' cazzi vostri


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2009)

è talmente tutto così grottesco che per un attimo ho pensato che kid ci prendesse in giro. ha scritto un po' poco per capire veramente ma sarei propensa a pensare che a quest punto il rapporto tra loro sia irrecuperabile.
sembrerebbe che invece di parlare fra loro cadano nelle braccia di altri a turno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho scoperto tramite una sessione aperta di facebook che mi ha tradito con uno dei nostri migliori amici, che mi sono portato in vacanza, con il quale mi hanno fatto insieme il regalo di compleanno, con il quale abbiamo condiviso tanti bei momenti. Le ho subito detto tutto. E' rimasta di ghiaccio, ha cercato di giustificarsi per il mio periodo di crisi, che è confuso e naturalmente che non è mai andata a fondo della cosa. Io, lo sapete, non mi volgio giustificare, le mie colpe le ho, ma avermela fatta sotto il naso, l'avermi preso in giro, proprio non riesco ad accettarlo. Ho un figlio di quasi 4 anni che mi ama e mi si stringe il cuore al pensiero di quello che voglio fare. Ora sto da mio fratello, Mi sento schifato. Il bello è che la loro relazione è cominciata pochi mesi fa, quindi ad acque piuttosto calme e proprio quando le cose sembravano funzionare di nuovo. Molti di voi ora mi diranno che "chi la fa l'aspetti" e forse è vero, ma io almeno la sua dignità l'ho salvata, lei no.
> 
> Ora capisco molte cose, certi suoi comportamenti, il non dirmi ti amo, le mie insicurezze che mi sono sempre sembrate fondate.
> 
> Vorrei morire, ora.


 Accidenti ...devo uscire e sto fuori tutto il giorno...
Un bacio!
Però pensa che se tu hai chiuso la storia è perché il tuo tradimento era una fuga da problemi del vostro matrimonio e anche lei ha fatto come te.

Siete pari e patta.
Si mischia il mazzo e nuova partita!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e qui hai trovato me.
> Dio esiste


ti aspettavo al varco  

	
	
		
		
	


	





tu sei quella che pensò ad una "barza"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dio, se ti ho odiata. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma poi non più


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Minerva*

Non capsco lui ha tradito...però era recuperabile...tradisce lei è irrecuperabile....credo che basti un tradimento o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti aspettavo al varco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo so, a volte sono una spinetta nel chiulo (non mi ricordo..ti ho dato della barza?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  ma poi alla fine tutti si inamorano di me.
Che posso farci???


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capsco lui ha tradito...però era recuperabile...tradisce lei è irrecuperabile....credo che basti un tradimento o no?


Il tuo ragionamente sarebbe valido ma e'troppo "rigido"secondo me... uno scivolone puo' capitare... ci si rialza e si cerca di sistemare c'e' molta possibilita' che si reggano in piedi... ma se cadono a turno non so quanta strada possano ancora fare.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamente sarebbe valido ma e'troppo "rigido"secondo me... uno scivolone puo' capitare... ci si rialza e si cerca di sistemare c'e' molta possibilita' che si reggano in piedi... ma se cadono a turno non so quanta strada possano ancora fare.


il punto è questo: un tradimento lo recuperi, due , senza che ci sia stata una confessione e un dialogo che parlasse del malessere che lo aveva causato ..è la prova del nove che questo rapporto non ha futuro


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Lettrice*

Si è rigido....!!Faccio molta fatica...troppo a far coincidere la parola AMORE con TRADIMENTO...non riesco proprio ad associarle....sarà che ho una concezione talmente alta dell'amore che mi rode vederlo sporcato e svilito da squallide storie di trombate o assuefazione dal vivere insieme...!Lettrice...rispetto il tuo punto di vista mo non condivido....sarò idealista?Si e contento di esserlo!!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il punto è questo: un tradimento lo recuperi, due , senza che ci sia stata una confessione e un dialogo che parlasse del malessere che lo aveva causato ..è la prova del nove che questo rapporto non ha futuro


oppure potrebbero ripartire da qui, senza più recriminazioni reciproche.
sanno solo loro quanto è importante quello che hanno insieme.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Anna*

1 a 1 e palle al cento?Che bello.....!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio molta fatica...troppo a far coincidere la parola AMORE con TRADIMENTO...non riesco proprio ad associarle....sarà che ho una concezione talmente alta dell'amore che mi rode vederlo sporcato e svilito da squallide storie di trombate o assuefazione dal vivere insieme...!!


Io quoto.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> oppure potrebbero ripartire da qui, senza più recriminazioni reciproche.
> sanno solo loro quanto è importante quello che hanno insieme.


non so anna. partire esattamente da cosa? hanno nel piatto rancore, inganni, tradimenti.
non vedo basi, non vedo amore e buona volontà in questo senso .


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so anna. *partire esattamente da cosa*? hanno nel piatto rancore, inganni, tradimenti.
> non vedo basi, non vedo amore e buona volontà in questo senso .


un bambino di 4 anni?
lui l'ama, si è letto in questi mesi


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2009)

Sono tornato a casa per il bambino. Abbiamo provato a parlare ma è impossibile. Per me non è più lei, o forse sono io che la vedo diversa a causa del mio disgusto.

Non so cosa fare. Non sono pronto a questo.

Sono arrivato addirittura a dirle che se lei mi ama io posso provare lentamente a ricostruire ma lei... non sa cosa prova per me. Come si può ricostruire su queste basi? E soprattutto, come posso stare a casa con una persona che non può darmi sicurezze quando ora è l'unica cosa della quale avrei bisogno?

Guardo mio figlio e piango. Non so che fare.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Brugola*

Ma il bambino di 4 anni cresce meglio notanto i ripetuti tradimenti dei genitori...o vivendo e respirando coerenza e correttezza?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sono tornato a casa per il bambino. Abbiamo provato a parlare ma è impossibile. Per me non è più lei, o forse sono io che la vedo diversa a causa del mio disgusto.
> 
> Non so cosa fare. Non sono pronto a questo.
> 
> ...


prenditi tempo kid, prendetevi tempo.
Cerca di ricordarti come stavi tu quando l'hai tradita...dovete provare a mettervi uno nei panni dell'altro..
O veramente tirate una bella gommata e provate a ricominciare o vi armate di coraggio e vi lasciate.
però con calma. Ora stai di merda


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sono tornato a casa per il bambino. Abbiamo provato a parlare ma è impossibile. Per me non è più lei, o forse sono io che la vedo diversa a causa del mio disgusto.
> 
> Non so cosa fare. Non sono pronto a questo.
> 
> ...


 kid, mi spiace tanto...
...se pensi che la situazione metiti una chance, provate con un terapista di coppia.
credo sia proprio il vostro caso..


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ...dovete provare a mettervi uno nei panni dell'altro..


Fondamentale.

Coraggio Kid.


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

Smetti di piangere. Se lei non vuole continuare il matrimonio, e me ne dispiace tanto, forse la causa non è dei tradimenti...e che qualcosa si era rotto a prescindere forse.
Dalle tempo, ma non troppo, per ragionare e riflettere su quel che vuole dalla sua vita. Ma sìì fermo, dille che tu vuoi uscire da questa situazione melmosa, con o sensa di lei.
Poi, decidi tu, se lei non lo fa. O dentro o fuori dal matrimonio. Siete stati in stand by anche troppo. E non fa bene a nessuno.

Coraggio.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sono tornato a casa per il bambino. Abbiamo provato a parlare ma è impossibile. Per me non è più lei, o forse sono io che la vedo diversa a causa del mio disgusto.
> 
> Non so cosa fare. Non sono pronto a questo.
> 
> ...


non lo perderai tuo figlio, mai.
cercate di fare i buoni genitori non ostacolandovi a vicenda e pensando a lui


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ma che uscita è? Ognuno reagisce in maniera diversa.


Certo...
Io dico solo questo:
Hai le sostanze per vivere decorosamente?
Hai la salute?

Tutto il resto è un di più.

Per me le corna o non le corna, non sono certo i grandi dolori della vita.

Che poi ne abbiamo fatto una sofferenza atroce, ok,...

Io provo empatia per un'Ellina, per Meglio sola...i cui comportamenti dei rispettivi lui, mi fanno indignare, non certo per i dispiaceri di Kid.

Io sono l'anti amore!!!

Dei tradimenti o della fedeltà della moglie, io me ne fotto. 
Non ho tempo e voglia per questo.
Che faccia come crede e le piace, basta che non mi rompa le palle.

Magari la moglie di Kid, vi direbbe: vi piace tanto il vostro Kid, tenetevelo, io ne ho le palle piene!

Tanto per cominciare...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Io dico solo questo:
> Hai le sostanze per vivere decorosamente?
> Hai la salute?
> ...


tu sei antiPATICO e basta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e pure in malafede
Mi pare che piangessi come una vite tagliata quando un 'utente ti aveva mandato in chiulo.
Vediamo di limitare le figurette di merda eh??


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Lord*

Mhaaa...potrei pure esser d'accordo....ma la domanda poi sarebbe una:Che cazzo ti sei sposato a fare?E no scusa fila tutto...ma non sposarti allora!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Ok Lord, se proprio dobbiamo essere schietti anche a me dispiace molto di più per chi ha solo subìto, che non per Kid che un po' se l'è andata a cercare... Ma non è una gara a chi sta peggio...


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> *Io dico solo questo:*
> *Hai le sostanze per vivere decorosamente?*
> *Hai la salute?*
> ...


Se devi fare una classifica dei dolori, inizia però a pensare che è estremamente soggettiva. Ciò che può distruggere te, può colpire molto relativamente un'altra persona. E viceversa. Ovvio che se mi paragoni un tradimento ad una malattia mortale, non c'è storia. Ma estremizzando così, non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhaaa...potrei pure esser d'accordo....ma la domanda poi sarebbe una:Che cazzo ti sei sposato a fare?E no scusa fila tutto...ma non sposarti allora!!!


Ti quoto col sangue Oscuro


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2009)

invece è un dolore grande, una famiglia che si sfascia , un bambino che si troverà a vivere i genitori separatamente.
si sopravvive benissimo e sono intanti a farlo...ma se non succede è meglio.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*....*

A me spiace dover vedere due persone sposate per amore ridotte così....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Povero Kid, povero tato, bambino mio...
> Fossero questi i problemi di un uomo...
> FOssero questi...
> Che pena penosa.


 
giusto per evitare che dopo pianga, te lo dico subito. ti ho segnalato. se non intendi rispettare chi sta male, vattene.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Lettrice*

Appunto fila tutto...ma cazzo te ne fai di una moglie se poi...si fa incaprettare da uno sconosciuto e te ne fotti..perchè nella vita ci son cose più importanti....non capisco!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

E' un dolore grandissimo.
Ma se non ci passi non lo potrai capire fino in fondo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vado a darmi due cazzuolate. Torno stasera.
Coraggio Kid.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho scoperto tramite una sessione aperta di facebook che mi ha tradito con uno dei nostri migliori amici, che mi sono portato in vacanza, con il quale mi hanno fatto insieme il regalo di compleanno, con il quale abbiamo condiviso tanti bei momenti. Le ho subito detto tutto. E' rimasta di ghiaccio, ha cercato di giustificarsi per il mio periodo di crisi, che è confuso e naturalmente che non è mai andata a fondo della cosa. Io, lo sapete, non mi volgio giustificare, le mie colpe le ho, ma avermela fatta sotto il naso, l'avermi preso in giro, proprio non riesco ad accettarlo. Ho un figlio di quasi 4 anni che mi ama e mi si stringe il cuore al pensiero di quello che voglio fare. Ora sto da mio fratello, Mi sento schifato. Il bello è che la loro relazione è cominciata pochi mesi fa, quindi ad acque piuttosto calme e proprio quando le cose sembravano funzionare di nuovo. Molti di voi ora mi diranno che "chi la fa l'aspetti" e forse è vero, ma io almeno la sua dignità l'ho salvata, lei no.
> 
> Ora capisco molte cose, certi suoi comportamenti, il non dirmi ti amo, le mie insicurezze che mi sono sempre sembrate fondate.
> 
> Vorrei morire, ora.


Kid ascolta: conosco molto bene mia moglie. Perchè è mia moglie. So che se mi è fedele, è perchè non vuole "casini". Ma so pure, che se capita l'occasione buona, non si tira indietro e che io non verrò MAI a sapere nulla. Non è santa. Quello che so è che è abilissima a provocare, a far credere cose che non sono vere, e a tendermi imboscate, a cui per fortuna sono sempre riuscito a fuggire. Possibile che tu nn possa vivere ad una certa distanza dalla moglie?

Come fai a farti ferire così?

Io al tuo posto avrei agito così. MAI avrei parlato di facebook. 
L'avrei trascinata fuori a cena, mandando il bambino dai nonni.
Poi la portavo in un motel e la sistemavo per le feste.

Al mattino quando era tutta soddisfatta e felice, le avrei dato una pacca sul chiulo e le avrei detto..." Senti, me ne fotto dei tuoi amici, vedi però di non spiattellarmeli sotto il naso.

COme fai a non capire che hai aperto un varco?

Se tu ( con tutte le attenuanti del caso, ok, ti credo...sei stato la vittima della situazione, piangiti pure addosso...ecc...ecc...), ti sei preso il lusso di fare certe cose extra, NON puoi assolutamente ora rimproverare lei...

E pensa al vantaggio enorme del fatto che lei non può tirar su un can, can sul fatto: " Io ti sono sempre stata fedele!"....

Poi se vi fate schifo uno con l'altra allora si separatevi...

Ma non pensare che la tua vita sia solo il rapporto con tua moglie. 

Almeno per me è solo una parte...

Mi dispiace di essere così duro con te, ma io la vedo così...
Ma se vuoi mi accodo...al cordoglio e alle condoglianze...

Mai io sarei andato dal fratello...ma sarei corso da un'amica...


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Angelo*

Non bastano i velox?Pure i segnalatori virtuali adesso?Zia....


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto fila tutto...ma cazzo te ne fai di una moglie se poi...si fa incaprettare da uno sconosciuto e te ne fotti..perchè nella vita ci son cose più importanti....non capisco!!


c'è poco da capire oscuro, sai quando uno apre le chiappe e si libera?
è uguale...cambia niente


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giusto per evitare che dopo pianga, te lo dico subito. ti ho segnalato. se non intendi rispettare chi sta male, vattene.


Da che pulpito! Proprio tu che irridi e metti in discussione i miei problemi di salute...segnala...segnala...così se arriva un altro ban, si fa ancora più evidente, le preferenze tra gli utenti. 

Ho diritto a esprimere la mia opinione.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Lord*

La portavi in un motel e la sistemavi per le feste? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Mio dio sei sposato con una zocola allora?Ma che stai a dì?Certo...Kid non deve lamentarsi...ma caro lord...sei bello strano...!!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Da che pulpito! Proprio tu che irridi e metti in discussione i miei problemi di salute...segnala...segnala...così se arriva un altro ban, si fa ancora più evidente, le preferenze tra gli utenti.
> 
> Ho diritto a esprimere la mia opinione.


 non se la tua opinione è espressa in modo svilente per i problemi di un altro.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> La portavi in un motel e la sistemavi per le feste?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 domandiamoci che se ne fa del motel se ha la casa libera perchè il figlio è dai nonni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





lord è credibile come una banconota da 3'172,15 lire....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sono tornato a casa per il bambino. Abbiamo provato a parlare ma è impossibile. Per me non è più lei, o forse sono io che la vedo diversa a causa del mio disgusto.
> 
> Non so cosa fare. Non sono pronto a questo.
> 
> ...


mi dispiace kid, davvero.

forse ora sarebbe più giusto stare separati. forse (dico forse) ti farebbe meno male. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non so che dirti. ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Brugola*

Si... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io sapevo il contrario se apri le chiappe non ti liberi ma te le riempono...però se accade alla consorte di Lord...nessun problema i mali della vita son altri....!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Grande 82*

Bhooo più che credibile mi sebra un attimo fuori....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non bastano i velox?Pure i segnalatori virtuali adesso?Zia....


certe cose mi vanno sul culo nipotino, soprattutto se fatte dai troll


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhaaa...potrei pure esser d'accordo....ma la domanda poi sarebbe una:Che cazzo ti sei sposato a fare?E no scusa fila tutto...ma non sposarti allora!!!


Ma porca miseria oscuro...allora andava bene così...poi succedono tante cose nella vita...mica siamo mummie statiche...

Ma scusa perchè non rivolgi sta domanda a tutte quelle che non sanno perchè l'hanno scelto? E tenuto?

A tutte quelle che sono state tradite?

Potevano scegliere con più oculatezza non trovi?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Zia*

Vabbè....troll...cloni...ci son cose più importanti nella vita...!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Da che pulpito! Proprio tu che irridi e metti in discussione i miei problemi di salute...segnala...segnala...così se arriva un altro ban, si fa ancora più evidente, le preferenze tra gli utenti.
> 
> * Ho diritto a esprimere la mia opinione*.


anch'io la esprimo!.
Sei patetico.
Piangevi e ti disperavi dietro a una donna che ti ha preso per il culo anche qui dentro e ora vieni qui a deridere chi soffre  per amore dicendo che i problemi son altri.
E' vero, i tuoi MENTALI sono proprio più gravi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Da che pulpito! Proprio tu che irridi e metti in discussione i miei problemi di salute...segnala...segnala...così se arriva un altro ban, si fa ancora più evidente, le preferenze tra gli utenti.
> 
> Ho diritto a esprimere la mia opinione.


ma non farmi ridere. tu con i tuoi problemi di salute, tirati fuori come jolly quando più utenti ti prendevano per il culo, per giustificare delle figure di merda che mettono in risalto un'ignoranza terrificante. quando devi scrivere le minchiate le lettere non ti si confondono, quando devi fare errori tipici di ignoranza comune, sì. ma piantala imbecille.

d'ora in poi giustificherò i miei errori dando le colpe al ginocchio.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> La portavi in un motel e la sistemavi per le feste?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maddai cosa dici...mai fatto? Fare una cosa diversa...ma mariasantissima...guarda che per discutere di "certe cose" uscire di casa...è la miglior cosa...

No Kid, può lamentarsi finchè vuole...

Io non riesco a disperarmi per lui e a fare la lacrimetta...
Tutto qua...

Piuttosto io ho solidarietà per quello che scopre di aver allevato un figlio non suo...caspita...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> .............
> Io al tuo posto avrei agito così. MAI avrei parlato di facebook.
> L'avrei trascinata fuori a cena, mandando il bambino dai nonni.
> Poi la portavo in un motel e la sistemavo per le feste.
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè....troll...cloni...ci son cose più importanti nella vita...!!


senza dubbio nipotino.

ma siamo su un forum, si parla del forum e parlo del forum. 

se vogliamo parlare della ricerca oncologica apriamo pure un tred e io ne parlo


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Lord*

Infatti...rivolgo spesso questa domanda..!Ma lord non capisco il tuo disinteresse di fronte ad una possibile tradimento di tua moglie....!E cazzo dai non va bene....ok non sarà una santa...però come fai a dormirci assieme sapendo che ore prima si è congiunta carnalmente con altro membro???No LOrd...non ci siamo....!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Angelo*

Ero ironico....!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io la esprimo!.
> Sei patetico.
> Piangevi e ti disperavi dietro a una donna che ti ha preso per il culo anche qui dentro e ora vieni qui a deridere chi soffre per amore dicendo che i problemi son altri.
> E' vero, i tuoi MENTALI sono proprio più gravi.


?????????????????????????????????
Nessuna qui mi ha fatto piangere e disperare...ma siamo impazziti?

Penso di aver sofferto per amore...quanto bastava...

Ma scusa Asu...quale donna mi ha preso per il culo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu straparli
> 
> *è possibile aprire un varco per mandarti affan*...?


sento di volerti bene


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io la esprimo!.
> Sei patetico.
> *Piangevi e ti disperavi dietro a una donna che ti ha preso per il culo anche qui dentro e ora vieni qui a deridere chi soffre per amore dicendo che i problemi son altri.*
> E' vero, i tuoi MENTALI sono proprio più gravi.


e se vede che ha finiti i sordi per i fiori


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se devi fare una classifica dei dolori, inizia però a pensare che è estremamente soggettiva. Ciò che può distruggere te, può colpire molto relativamente un'altra persona. E viceversa. Ovvio che se mi paragoni un tradimento ad una malattia mortale, non c'è storia. Ma estremizzando così, non si va da nessuna parte.


Certo: anzi io penso che ci sia una sorta di diagramma...tra intensità di dolore e nostra capacità di sopportazione.

Esistono così persone che magari combattono da trent'anni con una patologia devastante e hanno una gioia di vivere incredibile, e persone che per un'unghia rotta vanno in depressione.

Siamo tutti diversi.

Certo che pensarla tutti allo stesso modo dà sicurezza...
Ma porta ad un universo palloso e piatto.

Per esempio la mia ragazza che avevo prima di mia moglie, la persi per un tumore maligno all'utero...

Può darsi che io sia ancora bloccato a quell'esperienza...che ne so.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Professore universitario?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Docente di conservatorio...ora non chiedermi quale...


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo: anzi io penso che ci sia una sorta di diagramma...tra intensità di dolore e nostra capacità di sopportazione.
> 
> *Esistono così persone che magari combattono da trent'anni con una patologia devastante e hanno una gioia di vivere incredibile*, e persone che per un'unghia rotta vanno in depressione.
> 
> ...


 Infatti ne conosco molto bene una... eccezionale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

*nipotino non esagerare*



oscuro ha detto:


> Lui insegna la tromba e la gentil consorte suona il CIUFOLO A PELLE giusto?Lord...io scherzo.....ho *rispetto per tutte le posizioni...*anche per le tue...magari incoerenti e non condivisibili....ma rispettabili!!


 
anche per quella del traditore?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Asu*

Hai ragione!Mi scuso!!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2009)

Asu stavo appunto postando questo: teniamo il thread di Kid per Kid.

Kid noi siamo qua.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....la questione è che voi non siete una coppia.....o meglio siete una coppia a giorni alterni....!!!


Ma caspita questo lo abbiamo scoperto qui...ascolta...ci abbiamo provato a fare la coppia...poi sono iniziati i dolori, ok? Per entrambe i pantaloni erano troppo stretti, ognuno "condizionava" pesantemente la vita dell'altro. Tutte e dico proprio tutte le coppie di amici che avevamo si sono separate, per motivi che a noi due sembravano allucinanti. Guarda eh, che quando si volta in aceto, ogni pretesto è buono per litigate puerili. Proprio in questi mesi, abbiamo discusso se andare ognuno per la propria strada, e abbiamo visto che per ora è troppo impegnativo e dispendioso, e abbiamo elaborato un certo sistema.

Cazzo Oscuro...se ne scoprono di cose sai?
Per 4 anni di fila mi sono sacrificato ad andare in ferie con lei, convinto di farle piacere, per poi scoprire che lei, invece agogna andare in ferie senza di me. Che problemi ci sono?

Io e lei abbiamo solo problemi di ordine pratico...e li stiamo sistemando.

Se a lei sta bene tutto questo, perchè dovrei chiederle o peggio imporle di più o di meglio....solo perchè siamo sposati? Assurdo.

Lei dice che mi ha sposato...proprio perchè non le stavo addosso ed ero un uomo estremamente indipendente da lei.

Poi ovvio ci si ridimensiona...ma già partire senza illusioni, sogni, o grilli per la testa, ci ha evitato il dolore di pesanti delusioni.

Lei dice..." Lord, speriamo che non ti bannino, che perdi il tuo nuovo giocattolino estivo!" Poi fra un po' inizio a lavorare sul serio e chi trova più il tempo per il forum?


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Asu stavo appunto postando questo: teniamo il thread di Kid per Kid.
> 
> Kid noi siamo qua.


Grazie, grazie, grazie. Tengo duro anche se ho il cuore a pezzi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Grazie, grazie, grazie. Tengo duro anche se ho il cuore a pezzi.


kid cazzeggia con noi. cerca di non pensarci


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> prenditi tempo kid, prendetevi tempo.
> Cerca di ricordarti come stavi tu quando l'hai tradita...dovete provare a mettervi uno nei panni dell'altro..
> O veramente tirate una bella gommata e provate a ricominciare o vi armate di coraggio e vi lasciate.
> però con calma. Ora stai di merda


ti riquoto Asu e spero che kid ti ascolti


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ... non lo so, ma oltre a spiacermi per kid mi spiace pure per lei che (secondo me, ma magari mi sbaglio pure) non l'ha fatto con leggerezza....


Concordo. Riflettere, macerarsi, e poi arrivare a questo... tanta sofferenza, tanta.


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te amore.
> 
> però a me frega anche dell'amico. gran bel pezzo di merda. ma di sicuro non ha colpe. o meglio lui ha la colpa di avere tradito il suo amico. *ma non certo quella di avere circuito la moglie*.


Su questo avrei dei dubbi. Un amico che tradisce un amico non lo fa con leggerezza.


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Settembre 2009)

mi dispiace
immagino siano momenti terribili


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi dispiace
> immagino siano momenti terribili


questo è l'unico dato inconfutabile, in effetti


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> stava parlando col lord anna


 embè? sta parlando di sua moglie e se lui è particolare non è detto che anche lei lo sia e che meriti di essere presa per il culo così


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

*Kid*

lo so che è difficile essere lucidi in questi momenti, ma credo che dovreste salvaguardare l'equilibrio di vostro figlio per prima cosa. Piangere davanti a  lui non è cosa da fare. Non potete stare soli nel we e parlare insultarvi tirare fuori tutta la rabbia e i rancori? Tenete fuori dalla sofferenza il piccolo. E un  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ad entrambi, tu e lei. Nel mio cuore qualcosa mi dice che vi ritroverete.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> lo so che è difficile essere lucidi in questi momenti, ma credo che dovreste salvaguardare l'equilibrio di vostro figlio per prima cosa. Piangere davanti a lui non è cosa da fare. Non potete stare soli nel we e parlare insultarvi tirare fuori tutta la rabbia e i rancori? Tenete fuori dalla sofferenza il piccolo. E un
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche perché non ci si perde mai se non ci si vuole perdere.
finardi cantava che l'amore non è nel cuore ma è riconoscersi dall'odore


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *anche perché non ci si perde mai se non ci si vuole perdere.*
> finardi cantava che l'amore non è nel cuore ma è riconoscersi dall'odore


 tradirsi a vicenda esprime la volontà di perdersi.
ma , per una volta, spero di essere pessimista io  e che tu abbia ragione


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche perché non ci si perde mai se non ci si vuole perdere.
> finardi cantava che l'amore non è nel cuore ma è riconoscersi dall'odore


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mica detto...mica detto...a volte...esprime solo il desiderio...di trasgressione, di cambiar aria per un attimo..ok?
> A volte è annegare con il piacere dell'amore i dispiaceri del matrimonio.
> A volte è dirsi..." Cazzo, ma allora sono ancora sexy e seducente, non sta con me solo per abitudine, se piaccio anche ad un altro, vuol dire che piaccio"...


Non è il caso di Kid. O forse il tradimento di Kid sì, in parte, ma l'altra ha chiuso, non so cosa sarebbe successo se la storia fra loro fosse continuata... Tradire il marito con l'amico mi sa più di vendetta trasversale...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tradirsi a vicenda esprime la volontà di perdersi.
> ma , per una volta, spero di essere pessimista io e che tu abbia ragione


proprio perché io e mio marito ce ne siamo e stiamo facendo di tutte e di peggio dico che forse esistono strade che nemmeno conosciamo e che prendiamo senza nemmeno sapere perché ma che poi ci riconducono sempre al punto in cui senti che è la tua casa.
non è una firma o un indrizzo topografico a fare di un posto la nostra casa, ma capire dov'è è  tutto quello che serve.
se kid e sua moglie non si sentono più a casa è giusto che si separino, altrimenti, anche se sarà durissima, è giusto che provino a rimettere in sesto la baracca.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *proprio perché io e mio marito ce ne siamo e stiamo facendo di tutte e di peggio dico che forse esistono strade che nemmeno conosciamo e che prendiamo senza nemmeno sapere perché ma che poi ci riconducono sempre al punto in cui senti che è la tua casa.*
> non è una firma o un indrizzo topografico a fare di un posto la nostra casa, ma capire dov'è è tutto quello che serve.
> se kid e sua moglie non si sentono più a casa è giusto che si separino, altrimenti, anche se sarà durissima, è giusto che provino a rimettere in sesto la baracca.


il vostro è un caso diverso, con tanta vita vissuta e condivisa


----------



## Old Mab (10 Settembre 2009)

Che dire.. mi sono letta tutto il thread, e concordo con chi dice che serve tempo, di evitare di far sentire troppo la tensione al bambino (siccome i bambini queste cose le sentono, consiglio di mandarlo davvero dai nonni anche solo per mezza giornata alla volta, per dargli un po' di respiro), e di cercare di capire una volta per tutte che cosa volete fare e perchè.
Volete ricostruire? perchè? perchè una parte di voi crede ancora nel vostro rapporto? perchè vi mancano i vostri momenti felici? perchè in fondo ancora vi amate? oppure solo per il bambino?
Se fosse solo lui alla fine il motivo per il quale decidete di rimanere insieme, senza neanche una piccola motivazione che tenda ad una vostra felicità personale forse farete meglio a parlare di separavi. Ma siete solo voi due a poterlo valutare.
Io ho vissuto la separazione a 16 anni.. ed è stata una botta veramente veramente destabilizzante.
Una mia cara amica ha i genitori separati da quando aveva 2 anni, e nonostante tutto dice non averne mai sofferto. Certo, lei ha avuto accanto due persone intelligenti che hanno deciso di non stare più insieme ma di mantenere non solo un rapporto civile, ma di continua collaborazione in tutto ciò che riguardava la figlia.
Ma questo è il dopo, che in fondo in fondo non è detto sia tutto nero. Non piangere Kid, il tuo bambino starà bene se riuscirete ad amarlo insieme nonostante tutto.
Ti abbraccio, e abbraccio tua moglie.. e dire che io son sempre stata allergica a chi tradisce, eppure la vita non è così lineare come una favola, non basta sconfiggere il cattivo, bisogna comunicare, capirsi, scendere a compromessi senza rinunciare ai propri principi, e specialmente essere determinati a farlo, avere voglia entrambi di trovarsi.
In bocca al lupo Kid!


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Se fosse solo lui alla fine il motivo per il quale decidete di rimanere insieme, senza neanche una piccola motivazione che tenda ad una vostra felicità personale forse farete meglio a parlare di separavi. Ma siete solo voi due a poterlo valutare.


Belle parole Mab


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Invece per me sacrificarsi per i figli resta prioritario. A meno che...


A meno che?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> A meno che?


Un bambino debba vivere in mezzo a due genitori che si scannano da mane a sera. Questa è stata la mia infanzia. E a casa mia, non è permesso a nessuno di alzare la voce. Ma ammetto, nessuna discussione o lite violenta c'è mai stata tra me e mia moglie. Una tipa di pochissime parole. Ma che vede tutto e sente tutto. 

Io ho rimandato la mia ipotetica separazione a quando mia figlia sarà fuori di casa. E mi piace quando dice: " Le cose dei grandi sono tutte robe stupide e pallose papi!".


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Un bambino debba vivere in mezzo a due genitori che si scannano da mane a sera. Questa è stata la mia infanzia. E a casa mia, non è permesso a nessuno di alzare la voce. Ma ammetto, nessuna discussione o lite violenta c'è mai stata tra me e mia moglie. Una tipa di pochissime parole. Ma che vede tutto e sente tutto.
> 
> Io ho rimandato la mia ipotetica separazione a quando mia figlia sarà fuori di casa. E mi piace quando dice: " Le cose dei grandi sono tutte robe stupide e pallose papi!".


Sì Lord, però se amore non c'è più è ben triste non trovi?


----------



## Old Mab (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Invece per me sacrificarsi per i figli resta prioritario. A meno che...


 
I figli dovrebbero venire prima in mente, prima di farsi male, prima di smettere di aver voglia di comunicare, secondo me. Due persone che non hanno più nulla da dirsi, che magari non si sopportano più, che si rendono più brutti l'un l'altro, è meglio che stiano separati e che diano il meglio di loro nel crescere un figlio insieme e in collaborazione, anche se in case separate. Ed è meglio ora che dopo, un figlio adolescente o preadolescente la vive spesso peggio.
Non siamo tutti uguali Lord, non tutti abbiamo la tua concezione di matrimonio e di coppia, e forse i tuoi figli se sapessero non la vivrebbero così bene, che ne sai?!..


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Lord, però se amore non c'è più è ben triste non trovi?


Non lo so, io so solo, che mia figlia vive in un paradiso, mentre io vissi nell'inferno. Ricordo che la separazione arrivò tra capo e collo. Mio padre si ammalò e per due mesi, ci ritrovammo in 4 in casa senza una lira. 
Mia madre abbassò e non poco le sue creste. Non parlò mai più di andarsene. 

Me ne andai via io a 11 anni e andai in collegio, di cui ho un ricordo fantastico.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ..................


ti avevo segnalato un'opportunità nel 3d di quintina
forse non l'hai letto
o forse, come ipotizzavo, non sei proprio capace


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so, io so solo, che mia figlia vive in un paradiso, mentre io vissi nell'inferno. Ricordo che la separazione arrivò tra capo e collo. Mio padre si ammalò e per due mesi, ci ritrovammo in 4 in casa senza una lira.
> Mia madre abbassò e non poco le sue creste. Non parlò mai più di andarsene.
> 
> Me ne andai via io a 11 anni e andai in collegio, di cui ho un ricordo fantastico.


 
sei un sopravvissuto ecco perchè hai questo modo di vedere le cose della vita.
sembra strano a tutti che chi ha più sofferto diventi così fatalista, ma è proprio così.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se fossi kid vi verrei a prendere a calci in culo.
> Quando soffrirete voi e verrete qui a dirlo si userà lo stesso trattamento che state riservando a lui.Non ho parole...
> Scrivetevi in pm e non rompete i coglioni in un tred serio di una persona che sta attraversando un momento di merda


i miei amici mi hanno salvata dal suicidio proprio sdrammatizzando e prendendomi per il culo. a te sembrerà assurdo ma è così che andò.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei un sopravvissuto ecco perchè hai questo modo di vedere le cose della vita.
> sembra strano a tutti che chi ha più sofferto diventi così fatalista, ma è proprio così.


Ma questo lo credo anche io.
Dopo 'sta botta che ho preso ho sviluppato una filosofia tutta nuova.
Non mi sbatto più per pulire casa come prima, anzi... ogni tanto mi rilasso sdraiandomi su qualche scarafaggio.
Me ne frego di tante, tantissime cose di cui prima me ne facevo una malattia.
Mi faccio molti meno scrupoli a mandare a quel paese gente inopportuna, ipocrita e fastidiosa.
Combatto coi denti e con le unghie per le cose in cui credo.

Però Lord si pone con sfottò nei confronti di Kid quando non mi risulta siano amici.
Un AMICO ti aiuta con l'ironia, tutti gli altri si rendono solo sgradevoli.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> i miei amici mi hanno salvata dal suicidio proprio sdrammatizzando e prendendomi per il culo. a te sembrerà assurdo ma è così che andò.


anna sdrammatizzare e prendere bonariamente per il culo è un conto e sono anche io dell'idea che sia terapeutico. la cattiveria è tutt'altra cosa

e poi hai detto bene.. i tuoi amici.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non ci ho visto cattiveria, ma a dire il vero non la vedo mai.
> sono una cazzona come diceva Marì.


penserei di avere esagerato io ad interpretare male, se fossi la sola ad averla vista...
tante risate dopo avergli detto che questi non sono problemi, non riesco a vederle come atto di bontà. gli ha praticamente dato del coglione perché piange per un matrimonio quasi a rotoli. per non considerare la totale mancanza di rispetto a tutto tondo sia nei suoi confronti che di mezzo forum.


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

scusate se intervengo ma nel mio thread avete parlato di 68, 69, gente che fa sesso sulle sedie, pecore, preti, e chi più ne ha più ne metta

all'inizio credevo che foste tutti un po' matti ma poi mi era sembrato di capire che fosse un vostro modo di relazionarvi, credevo che lo faaceste in tutti i thread

scusate eh, non è una critica, spiace anche a me per Kid, poi lui con me è stato tanto comprensivo e carino


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> scusate se intervengo ma nel mio thread avete parlato di 68, 69, gente che fa sesso sulle sedie, pecore, preti, e chi più ne ha più ne metta
> 
> all'inizio credevo che foste tutti un po' matti ma poi mi era sembrato di capire che fosse un vostro modo di relazionarvi, credevo che lo faaceste in tutti i thread
> 
> scusate eh, non è una critica, spiace anche a me per Kid, poi lui con me è stato tanto comprensivo e carino


Io vedo una differenza enorme tra tradire ed essere traditi.
Tu hai SCELTO di tradire, hai CERCATO il tuo amante.

Trovo più grave deridere una persona che ha subìto (adesso) e soffre, di una che ha scelto volontariamente di smutandarsi con un altro.
Niente di personale Quintina, ma non è paragonabile il dolore dei traditi con quello (?) dei traditori...
Oltretutto, nel tuo caso, tuo marito non sa niente. Non gli è piovuto nessun fulmine a ciel sereno... Nel caso di Kid siamo di fronte ad un matrimonio che temo purtroppo sia giunto al capolinea. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi, ovviamente, l'empatia non la vendono al mercato.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (10 Settembre 2009)

*kid...*

kid...non posso fare molto,non so nemmeno come ci si puo' sentire...ti auguro di riuscire a ritrovare presto il sorriso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusate ma io francamente non credo che per aiutare kid serva a molto dirgli quanto sia stata stronza la moglie ect. o disquisire tra noi chi sia stato il più bastardo.
> assodato che si sono fatti male tutti e due, che hanno sbagliato tutti e due ora viene la parte più difficile, quella di decidere se questa famiglia vuole continuare a esser famiglia e pensare anche al figlio
> stanno passando un momento di vera merda, mi dispiace tanto


 Quoto.
Secondo me c'è troppa empatia per lo stato d'animo di Kid mentre lui deve capire se, oltre alla porcata subita, c'è qualcosa di importante da ritrovare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Uno dei motivi per cui non sono tornata con mio marito è stato questo... Ho avuto la sensazione che non sarei più riuscita ad essergli fedele, che se mi fosse capitata un'occasione davvero interessante l'avrei colta.
> Ed io non volevo diventare come lui...


 Questo è vero.
Ma non solo e non tanto perché la fedeltà nasce da un patto e che se viene rotto unilaterlmente viene sentito come non più valido anche dal tradito.
Non è per questo perché allora sembrerebbe che essere fedeli sia uno sforzo da compiere se ripagato da uguale sforzo.
Ma perché il rapporto esclusivo ha in sè una bellezza speciale e che viene sporcata dal tradimento.
Infatti  mi pare che il lamento di Kid dipendesse in parte anche da questo.
Per questo io ho sempre parlato più che di ricostruzione nel senso di rimettere a posto le crepe del rapporto, ma di costruzione possibile di un NUOVO rapporto più vero e profondo senza più alcuna maschera anche inconsapevole.
Se si esce da un tradimento fatto o subito con questa mancanza di difese si può creare un nuovo rapporto migliore e davvero intimo.


Non so chi sia in grado, visto che troppo spesso si tradisce per fuggire alla verità con se stessi ...figuriamoci con l'altro.

Kid si è impegnato con noi, ma anche con lei a svelarsi ...potrebbe farcela.
Lei ...mah...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Che brutta situazione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Più sintetica di me...


----------



## Old fellogicus (11 Settembre 2009)

solo una cosa
io chiederei all'amico se è tutto vero
in caso positivo... un cazzotto in faccia non glielo toglie nessuno
non risolve.. ma aiuta a sfogarsi
però... solo un cazzotto mi raccomando
scusate se sono un pò sanguigno
ma diamine oltre alla abiezione di tradire un tuo amico, lo fai con un amico che ha un figlio di 4 anni... ma cosa sei un irresponsabile totale, un "deficiente da castrare"?
scusate la volgarità (in genere non mi scappano)
è un giudizio affrettato e non conosco la situazione
ma ho letto l'inizio e mi sono sentito davvero male per chi lo ha scritto (forse è per questo che non ho più amici.. mi fido davvero pochissimo)
f.


f.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Settembre 2009)

*kid*

ho letto solo ora e nemmeno tutto xché ho fatto un pò tardi e ...mi dispiace. Però non ci credo. Non so xché...FB? Cosa avresti letto?e lei avrebbe, con il suo nome messo su un tradimento pubblico?se fosse vero...ti devo le mie scuse x averti attaccato quando dopo il tuo di tradimento pretendevi i suoi ti amo a comando. Torno più tardi. Cmq un abbraccio.


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ho letto solo ora e nemmeno tutto xché ho fatto un pò tardi e ...mi dispiace. Però non ci credo. Non so xché...FB? Cosa avresti letto?e lei avrebbe, con il suo nome messo su un tradimento pubblico?se fosse vero...ti devo le mie scuse x averti attaccato quando dopo il tuo di tradimento pretendevi i suoi ti amo a comando. Torno più tardi. Cmq un abbraccio.


Purtroppo è stato proprio su FB. Aveva salvato la sua password, così quando sono entrato per vedere le mail io mi sono trovato nel suo profilo e ho visto le suer mail. Non sono un paranoico spione, le ho lette perchè i titoli erano già alquanto espliciti. Non sono nemmeno riuscito a leggerle tutte dallo schifo che ho provato. Non ero mai nominato, tutto era leggero e frivolo. SOno rimasto di ghiaccio. Intanto ho passato già la seconda notte insonne, mi sono svegliato piangendo. Cerco di non darlo a vedere davanti a mio figlio, ma non sempre ci riesco.

Oggi ho cancellato tutte le foto che ritraevano lui. Ho provato un certo disgusto a vedere quanti sorrisi elargiva nelle foto, magari insieme a mio figlio. Un figlio di p..... TUTTO SOTTO AGLI OCCHI DI ME IGNARO CHE MI FIDAVO.
Sono a pezzi.


----------



## Old megliosola (11 Settembre 2009)

buongiorno kid
stai calmo (lo so è una parola grossa) 
non decidere niente...fa passare un pò di giorni  e parla con tua moglie
anche io all'epoca desiderai tanto scoparmi proprio un suo amico (fare + male del male)...sono fantasie che si fanno...il difficile mi pare trovare l'amico disposto a questo...

ma questo "amico" sapeva del tuo tradimento??


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> buongiorno kid
> stai calmo (lo so è una parola grossa)
> non decidere niente...fa passare un pò di giorni  e parla con tua moglie
> anche io all'epoca desiderai tanto scoparmi proprio un suo amico (fare + male del male)...sono fantasie che si fanno...il difficile mi pare trovare l'amico disposto a questo...
> ...


No ma sapeva che mia moglie era in crisi per qualcosa e così ha deciso di darle "supporto".

La cosa più incredibile è che attualmente mia moglie non è disposta a parlare civilmente, non si è cosparsa il capo di cenere, gira per casa con un ceffo che dovreste vedere, pare scocciata. E' un incubo ad occhi aperti, non la riconosco proprio.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No ma sapeva che mia moglie era in crisi per qualcosa e così ha deciso di darle "supporto".
> 
> La cosa più incredibile è che attualmente mia moglie non è disposta a parlare civilmente, non si è cosparsa il capo di cenere, gira per casa con un ceffo che dovreste vedere, pare scocciata. E' un incubo ad occhi aperti, non la riconosco proprio.


 Ti capisco, ma cerca sempre di tener presente che di questo stato di cose sei anche tu comunque responsabile. Il vittimismo non aiuta.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma cerca sempre di tener presente che di questo stato di cose sei anche tu comunque responsabile. *Il vittimismo non aiuta*.


Anzi irrita.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Purtroppo è stato proprio su FB. Aveva salvato la sua password, così quando sono entrato per vedere le mail io mi sono trovato nel suo profilo e ho visto le suer mail. Non sono un paranoico spione, le ho lette perchè i titoli erano già alquanto espliciti. Non sono nemmeno riuscito a leggerle tutte dallo schifo che ho provato. Non ero mai nominato, tutto era leggero e frivolo. SOno rimasto di ghiaccio. Intanto ho passato già la seconda notte insonne, mi sono svegliato piangendo. Cerco di non darlo a vedere davanti a mio figlio, ma non sempre ci riesco.
> 
> Oggi ho cancellato tutte le foto che ritraevano lui. Ho provato un certo disgusto a vedere quanti sorrisi elargiva nelle foto, magari insieme a mio figlio. Un figlio di p..... TUTTO SOTTO AGLI OCCHI DI ME IGNARO CHE MI FIDAVO.
> Sono a pezzi.





kid ha detto:


> No ma sapeva che mia moglie era in crisi per qualcosa e così ha deciso di darle "supporto".
> 
> La cosa più incredibile è che attualmente mia moglie non è disposta a parlare civilmente, *non si è cosparsa il capo di cenere, gira per casa con un ceffo che dovreste vedere, pare scocciata*. E' un incubo ad occhi aperti, non la riconosco proprio.


















mi spiace kid, davvero.
io insisto nel consigliarti, se hai modo, di allontanarvi un po', di modo che entrambi capiate veramente cosa significa stare l'uno senza l'altra e decidiate di conseguenza.
se in questo momento uno (o entrambi) non gradisce la presenza dell'altro, non solo vi date fastidio, ma non arrivate secondo me a nulla di sano.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma cerca sempre di tener presente che di questo stato di cose sei anche tu comunque responsabile. Il vittimismo non aiuta.



scusate amichino di quale vittimismo parli?


----------



## Old megliosola (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No ma sapeva che mia moglie era in crisi per qualcosa e così ha deciso di darle "supporto".
> 
> La cosa più incredibile è che attualmente mia moglie non è disposta a parlare civilmente, non si è cosparsa il capo di cenere, gira per casa con un ceffo che dovreste vedere, pare scocciata. E' un incubo ad occhi aperti, non la riconosco proprio.


bello stronzo questo amico...ma sei proprio sicuro che sia tutto vero??...
a me pare stranissimo specie che un amico si metta a fare una cosa del genere. rischia grosso...mica sono tutti calmi e tranquilli a questo mondo eh

tua moglie forse si è sentita autorizzata a fare un pò come cazzo le pareva (e così ha fatto), come d'altronde hai fatto tu ai tempi...

credo che tu possa solo aspettare, far decantare la situazione e poi parlare con lei...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma cerca sempre di tener presente che di questo stato di cose sei anche tu comunque responsabile. Il vittimismo non aiuta.


quoto!
Kid a me pare che la cosa migliore sia fare un breve periodo lontani uno dall'altro.
Ora siete in piena tempesta.
Aspettate un attimo che il mare si plachi e poi , a bocce ferme, vedete che fare.
Pur comprendendo il tuo stato d'animo credo che sia assolutamente controproducente che tu ,sopratutto con tua moglie, assuma questo atteggiamento  vittimistico.Non c'è niente di peggio che vedersi in giro un uomo che piange e si lamenta... Insomma kid, non dimentichiamoci che lo stesso odioso torto gliel'hai servito anche tu.
Al perchè e per come ci pensiamo dopo ma ,ribadisco, cerca di pensare che quello che provi tu ora lei l'ha provato prima. Dovrebbe aiutarti un po'.
Trovo che immedesimarsi un po' nell'altro, nelle sensazioni e nelle emozioni che sta provando per colpa nostra sia estremamente utile.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate amichino di quale vittimismo parli?


 di quello che traspare dai suoi interventi... mi sembra che anche lui sia corresponsabile nella situazione che si è creata nella coppia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto!
> Kid a me pare che la cosa migliore sia fare un breve periodo lontani uno dall'altro.
> Ora siete in piena tempesta.
> Aspettate un attimo che il mare si plachi e poi , a bocce ferme, vedete che fare.
> ...


sarete ben strani.
ma che dovrebbe dire/fare? "mi ha tradito ma chi se ne fotte?"??


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Kid per me dovresti reagire in maniera forte e decisa... senza piagnistei.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarete ben strani.
> ma che dovrebbe dire/fare? "mi ha tradito ma chi se ne fotte?"??



no certo che no.
ma fare il disperato ,offeso e incazzato con sua moglie non serve a niente.

Per questo gli consiglio di andare via per un po'. Deve lenire un po' la delusione e il dolore  prima di affrontare il problema.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarete ben strani.
> ma che dovrebbe dire/fare? "mi ha tradito ma chi se ne fotte?"??


 Magari c'è una via di mezzo, tra il piangersi addosso colpevolizzando la moglie e dire chi se ne fotte, no? Assumersi le proprie responsabilità, capire che entrambi hanno sbagliato (e lui per primo!), smettere di piangere e cercare di ricostruire. Prima di tutto se stesso, e se possibile (ma sono davvero pessimista in questo) la coppia.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Kid per me dovresti reagire in maniera forte e decisa... senza piagnistei.


 Quoto!


----------



## Ingenua (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarete ben strani.
> ma che dovrebbe dire/fare? "mi ha tradito ma chi se ne fotte?"??


Magari potrebbe provare a simulare indifferenza e vedere come lei reagisce. Lei si accorgerebbe  di quello che sta perdendo e probabilmente cercherebbe il dialogo... ma forse è un consiglio stupido...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> di quello che traspare dai suoi interventi... mi sembra che anche* lui sia corresponsabile *nella situazione che si è creata nella coppia.


ma ieri non si diceva che fargli presente quanto e chi è stato più o per primo stronzo, è controproducente? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e poi non cadono in prescrizione dopo un po' ti tempo certe cose? se l'avesse tradito tra 10 anni ancora si sarebbe dovuto ammutolire perché in fondo era corresponsabile?

più che vittimismo, io leggo rabbia nelle sue parole. e mi chiedo come non capirlo.


----------



## Ingenua (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma ieri non si diceva che fargli presente quanto e chi è stato più o per primo stronzo, è controproducente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma la realtà è che non è successo 10 anni fa!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Magari potrebbe provare a simulare indifferenza e vedere come lei reagisce. Lei si accorgerebbe  di quello che sta perdendo e probabilmente cercherebbe il dialogo... ma forse è un consiglio stupido...



ma davvero riusciresti a fingere indifferenza?
oh beata te. io se sto di merda sto di merda e non riesco a fingere indifferenza. piuttosto mi allontano, con le lacrime, ma mi allontano.
beata te donna de fero.


----------



## Ingenua (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma davvero riusciresti a fingere indifferenza?
> oh beata te. io se sto di merda sto di merda e non riesco a fingere indifferenza. piuttosto mi allontano, con le lacrime, ma mi allontano.
> beata te donna de fero.


Infatti era un consiglio stupido...scusate


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *ma ieri non si diceva che fargli presente quanto e chi è stato più o per primo stronzo, è controproducente*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non so amichetta, non certo io... no, non cadono mai in prescrizione, almeno finchè non le si elaborano seriamente.
Si vede che leggiamo due cose diverse...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 comunque quando c'è vittimismo, la rabbia segue sempre a ruota.


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Infatti era un consiglio stupido...scusate



Stupido solo in parte, perchè ora come ora non riesco nemmeno a guardarla in faccia. Provo davvero ribrezzo. Questa notte ho dormito sul divano anche se lei ha insistito perchè io andassi a letto e lei lì, ma io non riesco a sdraiarmi sul letto dove abbiamo fatto l'amore migliaia di volte.

Io capisco quando mi dite di reagire, di essere forte... so che sarebbe la cosa giusta, ma io devo sfogare il mio dolore, mi sento una cosa dentro che brucia.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Kid, buongiorno, oggi come va?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Stupido solo in parte, perchè ora come ora non riesco nemmeno a guardarla in faccia. Provo davvero ribrezzo. Questa notte ho dormito sul divano anche se lei ha insistito perchè io andassi a letto e lei lì, ma io non riesco a sdraiarmi sul letto dove abbiamo fatto l'amore migliaia di volte.
> 
> Io capisco quando mi dite di reagire, di essere forte... so che sarebbe la cosa giusta, ma io devo sfogare il mio dolore, mi sento una cosa dentro che brucia.


kid non ti aiuta o fa riflettere pensare che sia la stessa cosa che ha bruciato tua moglie??
non potrebbe essere proprio questo dolore che avete provato entrambi che potrebbe riavvicinarvi?
d'altronde se non vi amaste davvero non soffrireste così tanto per un tradimento.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Una cosa non ho capito: la relazione di tua moglie è iniziata prima o dopo la tua confessione?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma cerca sempre di tener presente che di questo stato di cose sei anche tu comunque responsabile. Il vittimismo non aiuta.


Ecco appunto.
Carissimo Kid,
Mi scuso per le mie parole, che non volevano assolutamente essere denigratorie. Volevo solo squoterti. Dirti che nella vita ci sono motivi più gravi per piangere. Forse mi è saltata la mosca al naso, perchè sai, anche per me è stato molto offensivo, qui dentro, dopo aver spiegato il motivo dei motivi perchè mi capita di scrivere Borgo al posto di Bordo, ho visto derisa una patologia che a me ha causato non poche paure e danni. 
Era un mio modo per dirti, che questa situazione spiacevole, è un'occasione d'oro per tirar fuori le palle ed essere uomo adulto.

Non so quali siano i motivi che ti abbiano portato a tradire, ma è ovvio, che se arrivi a tradire, non t'importa molto di tua moglie.

Quindi per me, chi ha tradito, non può poi piangere se a sua volta subisce un tradimento.

Forse ho il cuore duro, come dice argutamente Anna A, sono un sopravissuto. 

Per me il vero tradimento che ho subito è sempre stato questo: il girarsi dall'altra parte, tremando come una foglia, le uniche volte che mi sono trovato nel bisogno. Ho sempre dovuto trovare in me le forze per reagire. 

Quando sei così, trovi sempre molto "prosaica" la cosidettà solidarietà.

Ti viene da dire...." Si si...ok...ma intanto tu stai bene, è facile parlare per te, quello che sta andando al creatore sono io!".

Ossia proprio non sopporto di essere commiserato. 

Vieppiù la tua esperienza, mi ha ancora di più convinto, della necessità di non frugare mai nella vita privata della moglie, appunto perchè, potresti scoprire cose che non capisci o non ti piacciono.

Credimi Kid, io non sarei MAI capace di leggere la posta di mia moglie. MAI. 

Secondo me, ti sta sfidando e mettendo alla prova, proprio per vedere come reagisci a questa situazione. 

Comunque scusami, e scusa la mia sincerità.

Pensa a TE. Concentrati sul tuo lavoro, sulla tua arte, prova a farti una vita TUA, indipendente da quella della moglie. 

Vedrai che se lei vede, che tu, fai benissimo senza di lei, senza del suo amore, verrà in cerca di te. 

Se hai salute, e questo dolore ti sembra schiacciante, fai un giro in qualche ospedale, e vedi come va a tante altre persone. 

Per favore, non piangerti addosso. 
Va bene?

Scusami ancora.
Lord


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> kid non ti aiuta o fa riflettere pensare che sia la stessa cosa che ha bruciato tua moglie??
> non potrebbe essere proprio questo dolore che avete provato entrambi che potrebbe riavvicinarvi?
> d'altronde se non vi amaste davvero non soffrireste così tanto per un tradimento.



Non è per sembrare arrogante, ma non riesco davvero a paragonare quello che mi ha fatto lei con quello che ho fatto io. Lei ora sembra più che altro scocciata per averla scoperta. Da una delle mail si era già messa d'accordo con lui per organizzare una cenette venerdi prossimo, perchè io non ci sarei stato. E' una cosa reiterata, fatta con un amico e sotto agli occhi. Mi ha tolto dignità nella peggiore delle maniere. Addirittura a volte mi lasciava il bambino, oppure alla nonna per vedersi con lui.

Un tradimento lo potrei sopportare di più, una cosa così per me è aberrante.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Kid ho capito che devi sfogare il dolore... ma alla fine sono cose che avete gia' provato, anche tu hai tradito puoi tranquillamente comprendere che puo' non voler dire un casso.
Pero' se continui il piagnisteo capisco tua moglie io m'incazzerei troppo... tu non riconosci piu' tua moglie e tua moglie pensa di aver sposato la bella lavanderina!( Non prenderla come un'offesa per carita')
Per me ti ci vuole una guerra lampo... deciso vai e conquista la collina se e'quello che vuoi... ma lo devi fare ora.... piu' tentenni piu' la perdi.


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Carissimo Kid,
> Mi scuso per le mie parole, che non volevano assolutamente essere denigratorie. Volevo solo squoterti. Dirti che nella vita ci sono motivi più gravi per piangere. Forse mi è saltata la mosca al naso, perchè sai, anche per me è stato molto offensivo, qui dentro, dopo aver spiegato il motivo dei motivi perchè mi capita di scrivere Borgo al posto di Bordo, ho visto derisa una patologia che a me ha causato non poche paure e danni.
> Era un mio modo per dirti, che questa situazione spiacevole, è un'occasione d'oro per tirar fuori le palle ed essere uomo adulto.
> ...


Lord io non ho nulla contro di te, anche se a volte trovo i tuoi interventi un pò stonati.

Ti ringrazio per i tuoi suggerimenti, ma credo semplicemente che siamo troppo diversi per capirci.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non è per sembrare arrogante, ma non riesco davvero a paragonare quello che mi ha fatto lei con quello che ho fatto io. Lei ora sembra più che altro scocciata per averla scoperta. Da una delle mail si era già messa d'accordo con lui per organizzare una cenette venerdi prossimo, perchè io non ci sarei stato. E' una cosa reiterata, fatta con un amico e sotto agli occhi. Mi ha tolto dignità nella peggiore delle maniere. Addirittura a volte mi lasciava il bambino, oppure alla nonna per vedersi con lui.
> 
> Un tradimento lo potrei sopportare di più, una cosa così per me è aberrante.



guarda che il tradimento E'  aberrante !!!
ora però non mi dire che il tuo era meno grave eh??Il tradimento è tradimento. PUNTO!
il tradimento è:
Bugia
slealtà
inganno
le modalità sono irrilevanti.
La sostanza non cambia


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Kid ho capito che devi sfogare il dolore... ma alla fine sono cose che avete gia' provato, anche tu hai tradito puoi tranquillamente comprendere che puo' non voler dire un casso.
> Pero' se continui il piagnisteo capisco tua moglie io m'incazzerei troppo... tu non riconosci piu' tua moglie e tua moglie pensa di aver sposato la bella lavanderina!( Non prenderla come un'offesa per carita')
> Per me ti ci vuole una guerra lampo... deciso vai e conquista la collina se e'quello che vuoi... ma lo devi fare ora.... piu' tentenni piu' la perdi.


Ecco appunto...proprio quello che intendevo...io squotendolo...e non deridendolo...


----------



## Ingenua (11 Settembre 2009)

Kid, ma lei proprio non ti dice nulla? non vuole spiegarti? e la cosa con l'altro va avanti ancora o ha troncato?


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che il tradimento E' aberrante !!!
> ora però non mi dire che il tuo era meno grave eh??Il tradimento è tradimento. PUNTO!
> il tradimento è:
> Bugia
> ...


 
Kid, mi spiace tantissimo x quanto ti è successo, è davvero triste e choccante. 
Ho quotato Asu perchè non sono d'accordo con quanto nerettato, è vero il tradimento è tutto quanto hai scritto ma ci possono essere aggravanti e quella della moglie di Kid è un'aggravante, ma come avete giustamente già detto non serve a nessuno ricordare quanto sia stato + stronzo tizio o caio.
Secondo me dovresti allontanarti e prendere del tempo x riflettere x capire se puoi perdonare quello che ti ha fatto tua moglie, anche alla luce di quello che le hai fatto tu. Certamente x il bimbo non sarà una situazione piacevole ma credo fermamente che ai bambini faccia bene una famiglia che rimane unita sulla base dell'amore reciproco mentre nuoccia quella famiglia che resta insieme solo in nome dei figli medesimi.
Ti faccio tanti cari in bocca al lupo


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Kid ho capito che devi sfogare il dolore... ma alla fine sono cose che avete gia' provato, anche tu hai tradito puoi tranquillamente comprendere che puo' non voler dire un casso.
> *Pero' se continui il piagnisteo capisco tua moglie io m'incazzerei troppo... tu non riconosci piu' tua moglie e tua moglie pensa di aver sposato la bella lavanderina!( Non prenderla come un'offesa per carita')*
> *Per me ti ci vuole una guerra lampo... deciso vai e conquista la collina se e'quello che vuoi... ma lo devi fare ora.... piu' tentenni piu' la perdi*.


 Straquoto!


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che il tradimento E' aberrante !!!
> ora però non mi dire che il tuo era meno grave eh??Il tradimento è tradimento. PUNTO!
> il tradimento è:
> Bugia
> ...


Si, ed è anche molto frequente. Quindi bisogna tenere presente che nella vita prima o poi è molto facile cascarci dentro, da carnefici o da vittime. E a volte in entrambi i ruoli.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> *Non è per sembrare arrogante, ma non riesco davvero a paragonare quello che mi ha fatto lei con quello che ho fatto io.* Lei ora sembra più che altro scocciata per averla scoperta. Da una delle mail si era già messa d'accordo con lui per organizzare una cenette venerdi prossimo, perchè io non ci sarei stato. E' una cosa reiterata, fatta con un amico e sotto agli occhi. *Mi ha tolto dignità nella peggiore delle maniere*. Addirittura a volte mi lasciava il bambino, oppure alla nonna per vedersi con lui.
> 
> Un tradimento lo potrei sopportare di più, una cosa così per me è aberrante.


 
forse non vorrai apparire arrogante ma lo sembri eccome. 
ancora a soppesare se sei stato più delicato tu o lei.
avete sbagliato tutti e due.
se lei adesso iniziasse a cospargersi il capo di cenere e ti supplicasse, come hai fatto tu, di dirle ti amo, di essere affettuoso e di farti coccole tu accetteresti con serenità?
ma dai.
e poi che dignità ti avrebbe tolto nella peggiore delle maniere??
agisci ora con dignità


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

E' vero Kid, arrogante e piagnucoloso.
Te lo stiamo dicendo tutti, non è che stabilendo chi è più bastardo in questa storia, che se ne esce.
Se ritieni onestamente che tua moglie sia imperdonabile (e tu invece lo eri), allora lasciala, ma smettila di lamentarti. 
Il matrimonio lo avete distrutto in due, e se dovete risollevarne le sorti, in due dovete prendervi le vostre responsabilità.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non è per sembrare arrogante, ma non riesco davvero a paragonare quello che mi ha fatto lei con quello che ho fatto io. Lei ora sembra più che altro scocciata per averla scoperta. Da una delle mail si era già messa d'accordo con lui per organizzare una cenette venerdi prossimo, perchè io non ci sarei stato. E' una cosa reiterata, fatta con un amico e sotto agli occhi. Mi ha tolto dignità nella peggiore delle maniere. Addirittura a volte mi lasciava il bambino, oppure alla nonna per vedersi con lui.
> 
> Un tradimento lo potrei sopportare di più, una cosa così per me è aberrante.


ho letto diveste volte questa cosa della dignità

mi sembra che tu badi di più alla dignità offesa che al fatto che questo matrimonio sia sull'orlo del precipizio e che lei ha detto che non sa cosa fare

va bene tutto
ma dovresti chiarire con te stesso la tua gerarchia del dolore

se prevale la questione della dignità
dell'amor proprio offeso ecc.
forse avresti già un'indicazione della strada che il tuo cuore sta prendendo

poi 
sei proprio sicuro che oltre a vedersi, e alle chiacchere leggere, ci sia stato altro?


----------



## Old sperella (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non è per sembrare arrogante, ma non riesco davvero a paragonare quello che mi ha fatto lei con quello che ho fatto io. Lei ora sembra più che altro scocciata per averla scoperta. Da una delle mail si era già messa d'accordo con lui per organizzare una cenette venerdi prossimo, perchè io non ci sarei stato. E' una cosa reiterata, fatta con un amico e sotto agli occhi. Mi ha tolto dignità nella peggiore delle maniere. Addirittura a volte mi lasciava il bambino, oppure alla nonna per vedersi con lui.
> 
> Un tradimento lo potrei sopportare di più, una cosa così per me è aberrante.


Se ci metti l'orgoglio e sali su un piedistallo ora è finita .
Sfoga l'incazzo , per carità , è umano , ma cerca di mettere a fuoco la realtà dei fatti . 
In quanto al comportamento di ieri di lei , parlale .


----------



## Amoremio (11 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> forse non vorrai apparire arrogante ma lo sembri eccome.
> ancora a soppesare se sei stato più delicato tu o lei.
> avete sbagliato tutti e due.
> se lei adesso iniziasse a cospargersi il capo di cenere e ti supplicasse, come hai fatto tu, di dirle ti amo, di essere affettuoso e di farti coccole tu accetteresti con serenità?
> ...


ti straquoto con bacio accademico


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

con la lingua?!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Vorrei che la finissimo con quel pregiudizio "culturale" per cui il tradimento della donna è piu' grave, piu' schifoso, meno perdonabile di quello maschilo, e la renda inadatta come madre! (ricordo questo commento qualche settimana fa qui sul forum....)

Forza Kid che la palla ora è al centro!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vorrei che la finissimo con quel pregiudizio "culturale" per cui il tradimento della donna è piu' grave, piu' schifoso, meno perdonabile di quello maschilo, e la renda inadatta come madre! (ricordo questo commento qualche settimana fa qui sul forum....)
> 
> Forza Kid che la palla ora è al centro!!


 
e chi l'ha detto?

per quanto mi riguarda il tradimento della moglie di kid mi sta più sulle palle SOLO ed esclusivamente perché è avvenuto con un amico di lui e perché lo vedo come una vendetta. punto.

con questo non dico certo che quello di kid è perdonabile perché avvenuto con un'estranea. io l'avrei lasciato, fossi stato nella moglie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho letto diveste volte questa cosa della dignità
> 
> mi sembra che tu badi di più alla dignità offesa che al fatto che questo matrimonio sia sull'orlo del precipizio e che lei ha detto che non sa cosa fare
> 
> ...


uhm... mi viene il dubbio di non aver capito un cazzo. non ha detto che lei l'ha ammesso giustificandosi con il periodo di crisi?


----------



## Old ellina69 (11 Settembre 2009)

anch'io credo nella teoria di kid ..e cioè che esistano tradimenti e Tradimenti. Lui ha fatto casino, ma non ha leso la dignità di nessuno. in due mesi ha chiuso, ha rinunciato ad una relazione che era ancora viva e che ancora gli stava a cuore, umilmente e spontaneamente ha confessato, si è messo in duiscussione con noi e con sua moglie fino allo stremo. Kid è stato un po' casinista ma è un brav'uomo. Sua moglie (scusami kid, ti chiedo davvero perdono) l'ha TRADITO CON IL SUO AMICO!!!! E se l'è PORTATO IN CASA PER LE VACANZE INSIEME!!! PURE IL REGALO DI COMPLEANNO INSIEME GLI HANNO FATTO I DUE FEDIGRAFI!!! LASCIAVA IL BAMBINO AL PADRE PER VEDERSI CON L'AMANTE; L'AMICO DI KID!!! scusate, ma io per una cosa così sparerei. Questo è tradimento maiuscolo. Una vera porcata. Poi a kid e a sua moglie faccio i migliori auguri, ma ad una persona così io non mi fiderei nemmeno più a chiedere le ore.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Se ci metti l'orgoglio e sali su un piedistallo ora è finita .
> Sfoga l'incazzo , per carità , è umano , ma cerca di mettere a fuoco la realtà dei fatti .
> *In quanto al comportamento di ieri di lei* , parlale .


quoto
e a proposito del grassettato vorrei fare una considerazione

mio marito dopo esseresi sentito costretto a dirmi della relazione e dopo aver deciso di cercar di capire cosa realmente voleva, rimanendo a casa,
sembrava decisamente incazz..... o immusonito
e spesso anche dopo aver deciso

in parte era dovuto ai casini che si susseguivano
ma ho motivo di credere che vi entrassero anche le incertezze su cosa fare e sul futuro che potevamo realmente avere, la consapevolezza della caz... fatta, alla difficoltà di comprendere come aveva potuto essere così pirl... , il pensiero che io non avrei più potuto vederlo come lo vedevo prima

trovo questo comportamento del traditore errato innervosente  e controproducente 
ma ognuno reagisce come può
forse la moglie di Kid è quel tipo di persona
con in più il probabile pensiero inconscio che lei potrebbe avere (e mio marito no) "come può metterla giù così dura, se l'ha fatto lui per primo"


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Bah  il figlio e' di entrambi... lui a chi lo lasciava per vedere l'amante? A Babbo Natale? Mi fate ben incazzare...


----------



## Old ellina69 (11 Settembre 2009)

sì ok, vero, questa cosa di lasciare il figlio non è poi così rilevante.
ma per il resto ...dai ...non ditemi che è la stessa cosa. ci credo che kid è a pezzi. Gliel'ha fatta proprio brutta. Ed è pure scocciata lei. mi spiace tanto dirlo, ma ... no, non esiste proprio.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vorrei che la finissimo con quel pregiudizio "culturale" per cui il tradimento della donna è piu' grave, piu' schifoso, meno perdonabile di quello maschilo, *e la renda inadatta come madre! (ricordo questo commento qualche settimana fa qui sul forum....)*
> 
> Forza Kid che la palla ora è al centro!!


 Non mi sembrava arrivasse da uomini...


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vorrei che la finissimo con quel pregiudizio "culturale" per cui il tradimento della donna è piu' grave, piu' schifoso, meno perdonabile di quello maschilo, e la renda inadatta come madre! (ricordo questo commento qualche settimana fa qui sul forum....)
> 
> Forza Kid che la palla ora è al centro!!


secondo me non è questione di tradimento femminile o maschile ma di modalità. il fatto di farsi il migliore amico del marito è davvero sporco, schifoso, grave e meno perdonabile. Il fatto di essere una madre adeguata o meno non c'entra + di tanto


----------



## Amoremio (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> con la lingua?!


No perchè quando le ho chiesto di sposarmi non mi ha manco risposto
e io voglio rifarmi una vita con chi mi ami e mi rispetti
(e con il bigolo che la mia infatuazione per lei mi aveva fatto mettere in 2° piano)


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bah il figlio e' di entrambi... lui a chi lo lasciava per vedere l'amante? A Babbo Natale? Mi fate ben incazzare...


Si. Infatti. E comunque, emerge una maggiore intransigenza verso le donne. Lei non sarà Biancaneve, ma neanche lui è senza macchia e senza paura.
Con tutte queste fisime, autorizziamo l'utente in para perenne, ad un lamento senza fine e senza costrutto.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> sì ok, vero, questa cosa di lasciare il figlio non è poi così rilevante.
> *ma per il resto ...dai ...non ditemi che è la stessa cosa. ci credo che kid è a pezzi. Gliel'ha fatta proprio brutta*. Ed è pure scocciata lei. mi spiace tanto dirlo, ma ... no, non esiste proprio.


 
ma cosa dici ellina?
a parte che ripeto per la 5 volta, che cazzo ci frega di stabilire il tuo tradimento è peggio del mio???
gliela ha fatta proprio brutta che cosa vuol dire???
ma dai. 
è scocciata lei come era scocciato lui che dopo averla tradita pretendeva pure il ti amo e le coccole.
smettiamola  con le gare a chi è più stronzo .
a chi serve??
che kid si scrolli, e smetta di pensare che soffre più di quanto abbia sofferto lei


----------



## Old sperella (11 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me non è questione di tradimento femminile o maschile ma di modalità. il fatto di farsi il migliore amico del marito è davvero sporco, schifoso, grave e meno perdonabile. Il fatto di essere una madre adeguata o meno non c'entra + di tanto


secondo me è il post tradimento che è tanto importante da decretare la fine o il proseguimento della relazione .


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Si. Infatti. E comunque, emerge una maggiore intransigenza verso le donne. Lei non sarà Biancaneve, ma neanche lui è senza macchia e senza paura.
> Con tutte queste fisime, autorizziamo l'utente in para perenne, ad un lamento senza fine e senza costrutto.


 Tra l'altro lui ha sbagliato per primo... inutile far classifiche chiaro, ma qualcosa dovrebbe pur contare, nella visione personale di kid. E a mio parere ha sbagliato due volte, scaricandosi la coscienza sulle spalle della moglie, confessando il suo tradimento.


----------



## lorelai (11 Settembre 2009)

L'unica aggravante è il coinvolgimento dell'amico.
Comunque ancora non ho capito se il tradimento vero e proprio si sia consumato, o se si vedessero e basta. 
Le mail dal tono leggero e scanzonato sono una reazione normale: chi leggesse la mia bacheca e la posta su FB da qualche mese a questa parte penserebbe che m'importi solo avere una vita sociale movimentata e divertirmi. Mentre sto lottando per non impazzire.


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> L'unica aggravante è il coinvolgimento dell'amico.
> Comunque ancora non ho capito se il tradimento vero e proprio si sia consumato, o se si vedessero e basta.
> Le mail dal tono leggero e scanzonato sono una reazione normale: chi leggesse la mia bacheca e la posta su FB da qualche mese a questa parte penserebbe che m'importi solo avere una vita sociale movimentata e divertirmi. Mentre sto lottando per non impazzire.


 
No. L'unica differenza è che le corna quando le fai ti sembrano perdonabili, quando le porti invece ti pesano. 
tutto qui. Io non ci vedo ste gran differenze.
E se continuano a dire tu sei peggio di me, anzi tu se peggio...ecc ecc. dimostrano di cercare solo un alibi per mandare tutto a puttane. 
E lo facessero..ma senza tante lagne e recriminazioni, e soprattutto senza mettere il bambino in mezzo.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> *No. L'unica differenza è che le corna quando le fai ti sembrano perdonabili, quando le porti invece ti pesano. *
> .


 
quoto la racchissima


----------



## Old ellina69 (11 Settembre 2009)

il tradimento è sempre un gesto sleale e orribile.
ma può essere fatto con l'aggravante dello svacco e della slealtà totale (tipo andare con l'amico, portarselo in casa per le vacanze, ecc.) . e questo non mi sembra il caso di kid. non è una gara, ovvio, ma un elemento di valutazione non irrilevante


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> il tradimento è sempre un gesto sleale e orribile.
> ma può essere fatto con l'aggravante dello svacco e della slealtà totale (tipo andare con l'amico, portarselo in casa per le vacanze, ecc.) . e questo non mi sembra il caso di kid. non è una gara, ovvio, ma un elemento di valutazione non irrilevante


Ellina, mica è un concorso per titoli ed esami...qui si sta parlando di ricostruire o meno un matrimonio. 
Se ascoltassimo la versione della moglie di Kid, lei potrebbe dici la sua, e presentarci una classifica diversa delle colpe.
Ma quando ci si ama, non si sta a pesare col bilancino...quando si ama, appunto.
Qui si parla di colpe, la parola amore non la vedo citata. Forse non c'è?


----------



## Old megliosola (11 Settembre 2009)

forse dirò una cazzata...magari kid tua moglie ha messo un puntello ad una situazione che voleva "sfasciare"?...così da ricompattare la sua autostima??


----------



## Ingenua (11 Settembre 2009)

Il tradimento dell'uno e dell'altra sono identici! Io non sono sposata ma se non erro nel giorno più bello per una coppia che si ama ci si promette di "esserti fedele SEMPRE, nella gioia e nel dolore,ecc... e di AMARTI e ONORARTI TUTTI i giorni della mia vita". E questo, scusate se è poco, non è stato fatto da nessuno dei due. Grandissima mancanza di rispetto. PUNTO.


----------



## Old ellina69 (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ellina, mica è un concorso per titoli ed esami...qui si sta parlando di ricostruire o meno un matrimonio.
> Se ascoltassimo la versione della moglie di Kid, lei potrebbe dici la sua, e presentarci una classifica diversa delle colpe.
> Ma quando ci si ama, non si sta a pesare col bilancino...quando si ama, appunto.
> Qui si parla di colpe, la parola amore non la vedo citata. Forse non c'è?
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> .............
> che kid si scrolli, e smetta di pensare che soffre più di quanto abbia sofferto lei


anche perchè lei potrebbe pensare l'esatto contrario
magari non l'ha pensato prima
ma di fronte all'atteggiamento di kid ....

eppoi,
sapete che c'è ?
trovo che il profilo "con l'amico è peggio"
sia fuorviante
al centro di tutto dovrebbe esserci la moglie di kid
e l'importanza che lei ha per lui
in certi momenti sembra quasi di leggere tra le righe
"tradisci pure ma non traviare l'amicizia che è più importante di te"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ellina, mica è un concorso per titoli ed esami...qui si sta parlando di ricostruire o meno un matrimonio.
> Se ascoltassimo la versione della moglie di Kid, lei potrebbe dici la sua, e presentarci una classifica diversa delle colpe.
> Ma quando ci si ama, non si sta a pesare col bilancino...quando si ama, appunto.
> Qui si parla di colpe, la parola amore non la vedo citata. *Forse non c'è*?


 
bella domanda.

secondo me no. ma sono distruttiva davanti ai tradimenti, quindi mi auguro per kid di sbagliare. 

p.s. che ci sia tradimento e tradimento secondo me è indiscutibile, comunque. quando ci trovammo davanti alla donna che tradiva il marito con il suocero, nessuno le disse che era un tradimento come un altro. non vedo perché debba accadere ora. 
poi sentite sarò inquadrata da questo punto di vista, ma secondo me, più grande mi fai la merdata (e per me il tradimento è già enormemente fuori misura), meno mi ami e mi rispetti. come dire che tra il tradimento con una donna o con 10 (non tutte assieme) non cambia nulla... cambia eccome, eppure sempre di tradimento si parla.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi sembrava arrivasse da uomini...


Quoto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche perchè lei potrebbe pensare l'esatto contrario
> magari non l'ha pensato prima
> ma di fronte all'atteggiamento di kid ....
> 
> ...


no. tra le righe io leggo "se tradisci sei una merda. se tradisci con il mio amico sei una merda doppia. lui pure"


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

*Kid*

da come racconti dell'amico credo sia stato il confidente di tua moglie... non sapeva di te, di quello che era successo, ma l'avrà saputo da lei. Mi dici qualcosa di più di lui? Fai bene a tener duro per vostro figlio ma ripeto quello che suggerivo ieri, tenetelo fuori da questa situazione. 
La password, il tono leggero... tutto mi fa pensare a un tradimento immaginato e non consumato. Così anche il suo atteggiamento, aspetta la reazione. Aspetta che tu le dica che la vuoi. Lei e solo lei.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bella domanda.
> 
> secondo me no. ma sono distruttiva davanti ai tradimenti, quindi mi auguro per kid di sbagliare.
> 
> ...


ci sono (forse) tradimenti più squallidi .
certo, quello con il suocero mi aveva fatto più specie, o con il moroso della sorella,  o con l'amico.
tra l'altro mi pare che kid abbia scritto che era un amico comune, non il migliore amico.
cmq a prescindere, il tradimento è una merda, e star qui a disquisire se è più squallido l'uno dell'altro non cambia la situazione.
voglio dire, convincerlo che con l'amico è stato più grave del suo mi pare abbia davvero poco senso


----------



## Old ellina69 (11 Settembre 2009)

non so, ma per me il concetto di "aggravante" è significativo. Non per fare una stupida gara a chi soffre di più o a chi è "peggio", chi se ne frega, non si vince niente, anzi, si perde tutti. ma per valutare le reali possibilità di ricostruzione. Per esempio: le modalità del tradimento del mio ex sono state piuttosto cialtronesche. Un'ulteriore aggravante sarebbe stato se avesse fatto tutto questo con un'amica, una parente, se mi avesse portato in casa la sua donna, se le avesse fatto delle foto tutti insieme con mia figlia. a me sembra evidente. Non per dire è peggio di me, ma per domandarmi: ma quanto poco mi ama per farmi una cosa così, in questo modo, in questi termini, con tanta slealtà, con tanta cialtroneria? Si può anche tradire, siamo tutti essere umani, ma le modalità del tradimento possono essere più o meno gravi, e a mio parere incidono molto sulla valutazione di una ricostruzione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci sono (forse) tradimenti più squallidi .
> certo, quello con il suocero mi aveva fatto più specie, o con il moroso della sorella, o con l'amico.
> tra l'altro mi pare che kid abbia scritto che era un amico comune, non il migliore amico.
> cmq a prescindere, il tradimento è una merda, e star qui a disquisire se è più squallido l'uno dell'altro non cambia la situazione.
> voglio dire, convincerlo che con l'amico è stato più grave del suo mi pare abbia davvero poco senso


 
convincerlo? brugola ma che dici? chi lo vuole convincere di nulla? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




guarda che non è un cretino e l'ha detto lui per primo. e se permetti, se la penso come lui non gli dico certo che sta dicendo cazzate.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> non so, ma per me il concetto di "aggravante" è significativo. Non per fare una stupida gara a chi soffre di più o a chi è "peggio", chi se ne frega, non si vince niente, anzi, si perde tutti. ma per valutare le reali possibilità di ricostruzione. Per esempio: le modalità del tradimento del mio ex sono state piuttosto cialtronesche. Un'ulteriore aggravante sarebbe stato se avesse fatto tutto questo con un'amica, una parente, se mi avesse portato in casa la sua donna, se le avesse fatto delle foto tutti insieme con mia figlia. a me sembra evidente. Non per dire è peggio di me, ma per domandarmi: ma quanto poco mi ama per farmi una cosa così, in questo modo, in questi termini, con tanta slealtà, con tanta cialtroneria?* Si può anche tradire, siamo tutti essere umani, ma le modalità del tradimento possono essere più o meno gravi, e a mio parere incidono molto sulla valutazione di una ricostruzione*.


 
quoto l'ellina


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> convincerlo? brugola ma che dici? chi lo vuole convincere di nulla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
così come se io penso che condividere con lui il fatto che lui senza voler essere arrogante dica che il suo tradimento è meno grave lo dico


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> così come se io penso che condividere con lui il fatto che lui senza voler essere arrogante dica che il suo tradimento è meno grave lo dico


ti ho detto di non farlo?


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti ho detto di non farlo?


ok


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ok


le prese per il culo  le potresti evitare


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le prese per il culo le potresti evitare


e mollami no??
chi ti prende per il culo??
io dico quello che penso e tu pure


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non è per sembrare arrogante, ma non riesco davvero a paragonare quello che mi ha fatto lei con quello che ho fatto io. Lei ora sembra più che altro scocciata per averla scoperta. Da una delle mail si era già messa d'accordo con lui per organizzare una cenette venerdi prossimo, perchè io non ci sarei stato. E' una cosa reiterata, fatta con un amico e sotto agli occhi. Mi ha tolto dignità nella peggiore delle maniere. Addirittura a volte mi lasciava il bambino, oppure alla nonna per vedersi con lui.
> 
> Un tradimento lo potrei sopportare di più, una cosa così per me è aberrante.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Bah il figlio e' di entrambi... lui a chi lo lasciava per vedere l'amante? A Babbo Natale? Mi fate ben incazzare...


 


Iris2 ha detto:


> Ellina, mica è un concorso per titoli ed esami...qui si sta parlando di ricostruire o meno un matrimonio.
> Se ascoltassimo la versione della moglie di Kid, lei potrebbe dici la sua, e presentarci una classifica diversa delle colpe.
> Ma quando ci si ama, non si sta a pesare col bilancino...quando si ama, appunto.
> Qui si parla di colpe, la parola amore non la vedo citata. Forse non c'è?





ellina69 ha detto:


> non so, ma per me il concetto di "aggravante" è significativo. Non per fare una stupida gara a chi soffre di più o a chi è "peggio", chi se ne frega, non si vince niente, anzi, si perde tutti. ma per valutare le reali possibilità di ricostruzione. Per esempio: le modalità del tradimento del mio ex sono state piuttosto cialtronesche. Un'ulteriore aggravante sarebbe stato se avesse fatto tutto questo con un'amica, una parente, se mi avesse portato in casa la sua donna, se le avesse fatto delle foto tutti insieme con mia figlia. a me sembra evidente. *Non per dire è peggio di me, ma per domandarmi: ma quanto poco mi ama per farmi una cosa così, in questo modo, in questi termini, con tanta slealtà, con tanta cialtroneria? Si può anche tradire, siamo tutti essere umani, ma le modalità del tradimento possono essere più o meno gravi, e a mio parere incidono molto sulla valutazione di una ricostruzione*.


Quoto ellina in toto.
Kid deve considerare cosa trova di davvero imperdonabile PER LUI (non per noi) e se decide che per lui quelle modalità sono inaccettabili al punto di rendere impensabile di poter pensare di ricostruire ...dovrebbe limitare i danni e passare a prendere atto insieme della fine del matrimonio e decidere come agire.
Certamente vi è stato un allontanamento progressivo di entrambi, forse quando uno cercava di avvicinarsi l'altro si allontanava, ma se la distanza ora è oltre le loro forze non capisco perché massacrarsi a correre se magari si sta pure andando in direzioni diverse.
Ma l'amore può ridurre le distanze, dare forza e unire le direzioni.
Kid la ami?




Per il tradimento uomo e donna io non trovo differenza.
Come donna e madre trovo inconcepibile per la mia esperienza, per come sono fatta io e per come ho vissuto la maternità che una donna con bambini piccoli abbia spazio mentale ed emotivo per un amante.
Evidentemente non tutte sono come me.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e mollami no??
> chi ti prende per il culo??
> io dico quello che penso e tu pure


innanzitutto mollami dillo a qualcun altro perché non mi sembra di averti mancata di rispetto neanche lontanamente.
secondo poi, se ti faccio una domanda e rispondi con "ok" con tanto di faccina da presa per il culo, prendi per il culo. di fatto io non ti ho detto di dire o non dire qualcosa, tu lo stai facendo da ieri. 
vedi un po' tu.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come donna e madre trovo inconcepibile per la mia esperienza, per come sono fatta io e per come ho vissuto la maternità che una donna con bambini piccoli abbia spazio mentale ed emotivo per un amante.
> Evidentemente non tutte sono come me.


Mi spieghi meglio Persa pf?


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi sembrava arrivasse da uomini...


 
no ma infatti fu bipartisan.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto ellina in toto.
> Kid deve considerare cosa trova di davvero imperdonabile PER LUI (non per noi) e se decide che per lui quelle modalità sono inaccettabili al punto di rendere impensabile di poter pensare di ricostruire ...dovrebbe limitare i danni e passare a prendere atto insieme della fine del matrimonio e decidere come agire.
> Certamente vi è stato un allontanamento progressivo di entrambi, forse quando uno cercava di avvicinarsi l'altro si allontanava, ma se la distanza ora è oltre le loro forze non capisco perché massacrarsi a correre se magari si sta pure andando in direzioni diverse.
> Ma l'amore può ridurre le distanze, dare forza e unire le direzioni.
> ...


Pensa che io non trovo manco posto per una relazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque ti quoto... pero' posso pensare che ci sia chi e'diverso da me


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> non so, ma per me il concetto di "aggravante" è significativo. Non per fare una stupida gara a chi soffre di più o a chi è "peggio", chi se ne frega, non si vince niente, anzi, si perde tutti. ma per valutare le reali possibilità di ricostruzione. Per esempio: le modalità del tradimento del mio ex sono state piuttosto cialtronesche. Un'ulteriore aggravante sarebbe stato se avesse fatto tutto questo con un'amica, una parente, se mi avesse portato in casa la sua donna, se le avesse fatto delle foto tutti insieme con mia figlia. a me sembra evidente. Non per dire è peggio di me, ma per domandarmi: ma quanto poco mi ama per farmi una cosa così, in questo modo, in questi termini, con tanta slealtà, con tanta cialtroneria? *Si può anche tradire, siamo tutti essere umani, ma le modalità del tradimento possono essere più o meno gravi, e a mio parere incidono molto sulla valutazione di una ricostruzione*.


 
quoto in tutto e x tutto


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa, Bedda Madre, la maternità non puo' essere solo quella del Mulino Bianco. Le donne da sempre si portano dietro pesanti AMBIVALENZE al riguardo (sennò non esisterebbero Cogne e quant'altro, eh). Non è un caso che proprio dopo aver avuto figli molte arrivino ad una fase di crisi che porta a mettere al centro SE STESSE (anche se a parole i figli vengono sempre prima di tutto...).

La maternità consapevole a mio avviso è un dono e un percorso, non un dato di fatto genetico.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> innanzitutto mollami dillo a qualcun altro perché non mi sembra di averti mancata di rispetto neanche lontanamente.
> secondo poi, se ti faccio una domanda e rispondi con "ok" con tanto di faccina da presa per il culo, prendi per il culo. di fatto io non ti ho detto di dire o non dire qualcosa, tu lo stai facendo da ieri.
> vedi un po' tu.


mollami francamente lo dico a chi mi pare e non ho mancato di rispetto mettendoti ok con faccina, ma valutando che stavi diventando a mio avviso polemica e  non ritenendo educato polemizzare nel post di kid ho risposto ok chiusa qua . 
Che domanda è chi ti ha detto di farlo?? e a te chi ti ha detto di non farlo?
io non ho detto a nessuno nè oggi nè ieri di non dire qualcosa .
la mia opinione è questa e la tua è un'altra.
non capisco il problema e la polemica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio Persa pf?


 Non sei come me ...se non non avresti ciesto spiegazioni.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto ellina in toto.
> *Kid deve considerare cosa trova di davvero imperdonabile PER LUI* (non per noi) e se decide che per lui quelle modalità sono inaccettabili al punto di rendere impensabile di poter pensare di ricostruire ...dovrebbe limitare i danni e passare a prendere atto insieme della fine del matrimonio e decidere come agire.
> Certamente vi è stato un allontanamento progressivo di entrambi, forse quando uno cercava di avvicinarsi l'altro si allontanava, ma se la distanza ora è oltre le loro forze non capisco perché massacrarsi a correre se magari si sta pure andando in direzioni diverse.
> Ma l'amore può ridurre le distanze, dare forza e unire le direzioni.
> ...


 
hai ragionissima persa.
quello che per me è inaccettabile per un altro non lo è e viceversa.
e ti quoto il grassetto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensa che io non trovo manco posto per una relazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eppure ...sono i fatti che dimostrano che c'è chi allatta e ...esce con l'amante...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eppure ...sono i fatti che dimostrano che c'è chi allatta e ...esce con l'amante...


suvvabbè adesso non esageriamo ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Persa, Bedda Madre, la maternità non puo' essere solo quella del Mulino Bianco. Le donne da sempre si portano dietro pesanti AMBIVALENZE al riguardo (sennò non esisterebbero Cogne e quant'altro, eh). Non è un caso che proprio dopo aver avuto figli molte arrivino ad una fase di crisi che porta a mettere al centro SE STESSE (anche se a parole i figli vengono sempre prima di tutto...).
> 
> La maternità consapevole a mio avviso è un dono e un percorso, non un dato di fatto genetico.


 Infatti ho detto che non sono tutte come me.
Non credo che si debba essere tutte uguali...infatti con la franzoni non credo di avere molto in comune.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

bhè ma che c'entra? pure certi uomini tradiscono mentre la moglie allatta.
Ai fini del discorso non capisco che cosa possa portare questo..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> suvvabbè adesso non esageriamo ....


 L'amante del marito di Amarax aveva il figlio di pochi mesi, proprio lattante.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Settembre 2009)

Sulla questione madre + amante non posso mettere lingua perchè non avendo figli non ho idea delle emozioni che si provino. Però ha ragione P/R quando dice che non è questione di cosa sia + o - grave x noi ma cosa è per Kid.
Onestamente se il mio ragazzo andasse con una delle mie amiche penso che non avrei assolutamente + nulla da dirgli, nè crepa nè sciopa.
Ma questa sono io, x altre persone può sembrare umiliante tanto quanto un tradimento con un estraneo


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eppure ...sono i fatti che dimostrano che c'è chi allatta e ...esce con l'amante...


C'e'un non di troppo nella mia frase... abbiate pazienza


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Francamente Persa non ti seguo.

Ma che c'entra fare l'amante con l'essere madre?

E' uno schema di pensiero vecchio come il cucco, la Madonna Madre e Vergine, la Madre Terra delle Wicca con camicione a fiori e la torta di mele nel forno.

Peccato poi viviamo in un mondo dove ogni 3 x 2 alle donne viene chiesto di essere delle dee del sesso a qualunque età (oltre anche i limiti biologici) con tette in vista, sedere sodo, occhio acuto per gli affari, etc.

Sono tutte costruzioni, tutte tutte. (S)culturali. E noi povere donne a chiederci come fare a stare dietro a tutto.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sei come me ...se non non avresti ciesto spiegazioni.


Non lo puoi sapere e comunque mi sono separata quando mia figlia aveva un anno e amanti non ne ho mai avuti. Non capivo le tue motivazioni, come se una donna una volta diventata madre non potesse avere crisi di coppia, tutto qui.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Trovo molto piu' sana l'immagina del sesso "antica": all'inizio della CIOCIARA Sofia Loren ha una relazione di puro sesso con Raf Vallone. E' madre, ed è donna.

Semplice mi pare.

Fa errori come tutte, ma non è meno madre per questo, e nemmeno piu' *****.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Francamente Persa non ti seguo.
> 
> Ma che c'entra fare l'amante con l'essere madre?
> 
> ...


Sai Vere non penso sia questione di costruzioni culturali.

E' un modo di vedere la maternita'... io la vedo come Persa nessuno mi punta una pistola... sinceramente non mi sarebbe calato in mente di cercarmi un amante mentre allattavo... mi chiedo anche fisicamente come cazzo facciano.

Non accusaso ma lo trovo molto distante da me.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Trovo molto piu' sana l'immagina del sesso "antica": all'inizio della CIOCIARA Sofia Loren ha una relazione di puro sesso con Raf Vallone. E' madre, ed è donna.
> 
> Semplice mi pare.
> 
> Fa errori come tutte, ma non è meno madre per questo, e nemmeno piu' *****.



Verena si parlava di allattare e di figli piccoli..la figlia della ciociara è 16enne se non mi sbaglio, comunque adolescente. C'è una leggera differenza.
Io non credo di essere all'antica ma una madre che rimbocca le coperte  ai figli e poi va a zomparsi l'amante a me disturba.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io non credo di essere all'antica ma una madre che rimbocca le coperte ai figli e poi va a zomparsi l'amante a me disturba.


E' questo che non capisco.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E' questo che non capisco.


disturba anche me, però non riesco a capire se mi disturbi x retaggio culturale o se perchè credo (ma come detto non ne ho esperienza) che la maternità sia una cosa talmente intima e dolce da assorbirti completamente


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E' questo che non capisco.


no  no.
Anche molto altro!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> disturba anche me, però non riesco a capire se mi disturbi x retaggio culturale o se perchè credo (ma come detto non ne ho esperienza) che la maternità sia una cosa talmente intima e dolce da assorbirti completamente


Sei molto romantica! E' anche un gran lavoro di pannolini cagati, notti insonni, colichette e poppate notturne.... io cadevo morta a letto appena ne avevo la possibilita' altro che rossetto e vestitino!


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei molto romantica! E' anche un gran lavoro di pannolini cagati, notti insonni, colichette e poppate notturne.... io cadevo morta a letto appena ne avevo la possibilita' altro che rossetto e vestitino!
























   forse ho un po' esagerato.
Ricordo la bimba di un mese della mia amica che ha cagato un dinosauro, stavo svenendo


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> forse ho un po' esagerato.
> Ricordo la bimba di un mese della mia amica che ha cagato un dinosauro, stavo svenendo


E' impressionante come un corpicino cosi' innocente riesca ad emettere scorie radioattive!


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' impressionante come un corpicino cosi' innocente riesca ad emettere scorie radioattive!


dovrebbero bonificarli tutti


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> disturba anche me, però non riesco a capire se mi disturbi x retaggio culturale o se perchè credo (ma come detto non ne ho esperienza) *che la maternità sia una cosa talmente intima e dolce da assorbirti completamente*


All'inizio sì, concordo col discorso fisico, ci vuole un anno per ritornare quello che si era prima. Ma dipende dalla donna, dalla situazione che vive, dal partner che ha accanto (quando ce l'ha).


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> All'inizio sì, concordo col discorso fisico, ci vuole un anno per ritornare quello che si era prima. Ma dipende dalla donna, dalla situazione che vive, dal partner che ha accanto (quando ce l'ha).


eh beh, ma se non ha un partner non parliamo + di amante


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> da come racconti dell'amico credo sia stato il confidente di tua moglie... non sapeva di te, di quello che era successo, ma l'avrà saputo da lei. Mi dici qualcosa di più di lui? Fai bene a tener duro per vostro figlio ma ripeto quello che suggerivo ieri, tenetelo fuori da questa situazione.
> La password, il tono leggero... tutto mi fa pensare a un tradimento immaginato e non consumato. Così anche il suo atteggiamento, aspetta la reazione. Aspetta che tu le dica che la vuoi. Lei e solo lei.


Era un amico comune, ma molto caro a entrambi e si, è stato il suo confidente. Il tradimento me l'ha ammesso. Questa mattina con il bimbo all'asilo siamo finalmente riusciti ad avere un dialogo civile anche se non risolutore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Francamente Persa non ti seguo.
> 
> Ma che c'entra fare l'amante con l'essere madre?
> 
> ...


 PER ME era inconcepibile.
Il rapporto con i figli piccoli, ripeto, non mi lasciava spazio mentale ed emotivo (e neanche tempo a dir il vero) per quello che comporta avere un amante.
Un amante comporta pensieri "ossessivi", tempo per telefonate, incontri, preparazione per gli incontri, tempo che non so come si possa trovare. Se si lavora si corre a portare i figli al nido e lì si torna di corsa appena fuori da lavoro, se non si lavora il bambino richiede tante attenzioni ed energia che è un miracolo riuscire ad andare dal parrucchiere. Le emozioni della crescita e il piacere di vedere le scoperte e le conquiste giornaliere riempiono di una gioia appagante.
Ma un amante soprattutto riempe i pensieri di fantasie di incontri passati, presenti e futuri che confliggono con il futuro di chi è appena arrivato al mondo per nostra scelta.
Non sto a dire come la presenza del figlio mi abbia fatta sentire unita al padre perché, con il senno di poi mi viene una rabbia pericolosa.
Io non ci sarei mai riuscita. Ho detto IO. E non riesco a immaginare neppure praticamente come si possa e non lo capisco emotivamente.


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> non so, ma per me il concetto di "aggravante" è significativo. Non per fare una stupida gara a chi soffre di più o a chi è "peggio", chi se ne frega, non si vince niente, anzi, si perde tutti. ma per valutare le reali possibilità di ricostruzione. Per esempio: le modalità del tradimento del mio ex sono state piuttosto cialtronesche. Un'ulteriore aggravante sarebbe stato se avesse fatto tutto questo con un'amica, una parente, se mi avesse portato in casa la sua donna, se le avesse fatto delle foto tutti insieme con mia figlia. a me sembra evidente. Non per dire è peggio di me, ma per domandarmi: ma quanto poco mi ama per farmi una cosa così, in questo modo, in questi termini, con tanta slealtà, con tanta cialtroneria? Si può anche tradire, siamo tutti essere umani, ma le modalità del tradimento possono essere più o meno gravi, e a mio parere incidono molto sulla valutazione di una ricostruzione.



E mi domando come si faccia a non capire questo. Ma forse sono troppo accecato dal dolore ora.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> eh beh, ma se non ha un partner non parliamo + di amante


Eccerto, ma credo che Persa parlasse di amante tout court. Poi il partner può esserci fisicamente ma non affettivamente.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> eh beh, ma se non ha un partner non parliamo + di amante


Senza partner peggio ancora! Io ero doppaimente sfinita... mi sto riprendendo adesso, almeno l'olfato e'tornato normale


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Era un amico comune, ma molto caro a entrambi e si, è stato il suo confidente. Il tradimento me l'ha ammesso. Questa mattina con il bimbo all'asilo siamo finalmente riusciti ad avere un dialogo civile anche se non risolutore.


Ah. E come si è giustificato Kid? 

ps complimenti per il dialogo civile


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto ellina in toto.
> Kid deve considerare cosa trova di davvero imperdonabile PER LUI (non per noi) e se decide che per lui quelle modalità sono inaccettabili al punto di rendere impensabile di poter pensare di ricostruire ...dovrebbe limitare i danni e passare a prendere atto insieme della fine del matrimonio e decidere come agire.
> Certamente vi è stato un allontanamento progressivo di entrambi, forse quando uno cercava di avvicinarsi l'altro si allontanava, ma se la distanza ora è oltre le loro forze non capisco perché massacrarsi a correre se magari si sta pure andando in direzioni diverse.
> Ma l'amore può ridurre le distanze, dare forza e unire le direzioni.
> ...


Purtroppo si e lei lo sa. Ma non credo sia un vantaggio per me questo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Trovo molto piu' sana l'immagina del sesso "antica": all'inizio della CIOCIARA Sofia Loren ha una relazione di puro sesso con Raf Vallone. E' madre, ed è donna.
> 
> Semplice mi pare.
> 
> Fa errori come tutte, ma non è meno madre per questo, e nemmeno piu' *****.


 Che c'entra? E' una donna sola con figlia 12enne...


----------



## Old ellina69 (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Era un amico comune, ma molto caro a entrambi e si, è stato il suo confidente. Il tradimento me l'ha ammesso. Questa mattina con il bimbo all'asilo siamo finalmente riusciti ad avere un dialogo civile anche se non risolutore.


ciao kid caro ...se hai voglia di parlarne: è emerso qualcosa di significativo di questo colloquio?
ti voglio bene, ti abbraccio, non sai quanto mi dispiace


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Era un amico comune, ma molto caro a entrambi e si, è stato il suo confidente. Il tradimento me l'ha ammesso. Questa mattina con il bimbo all'asilo siamo finalmente riusciti ad avere un dialogo civile anche se *non risolutore*.


 Beh non pensavi certo di risolvere con un colloquio.
Del resto dovresti ricordare quante pagine di colloquio hai avuto tu con noi per districarti nella tua confusione e ambivalenza.
Come è andato il confronto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Eccerto, ma credo che Persa parlasse di amante tout court. Poi il partner può esserci fisicamente ma non affettivamente.


 Credi quel che vuoi credere senza leggere allora.


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ah. E come si è giustificato Kid?
> 
> ps complimenti per il dialogo civile



Ieri l'ho chiamato (e subito dopo ho cancellato il suo numero) e gli ho chiesto: come hai fatto a guardarmi in faccia e sorridermi mentre stavi in mezzo alla mia famiglia? Lo sai che quello che hai fatto a me si ripercuoterà su mio figlio? COndite naturalmente la frase con i migliori insulti...

Non aveva parole. Spero se lo ricorderà per sempre.


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh non pensavi certo di risolvere con un colloquio.
> Del resto dovresti ricordare quante pagine di colloquio hai avuto tu con noi per districarti nella tua confusione e ambivalenza.
> Come è andato il confronto?



Miè parso costruttivo, l'ho vista più aperta e conscia della situazione. Io da parte mia continuo a provare odio/amore per lei, fatico a guardarla negli occhi.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credi quel che vuoi credere senza leggere allora.


Ok. Cambia qualcosa se ci fa un amante quando i figli sono grandi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Purtroppo si e lei lo sa. Ma non credo sia un vantaggio per me questo.


 Amare dà sempre forza.
Non siete due pugili e non devi vincere ...neanche ai punti.
Devi vedere se TU vuoi impegnarti a superare anche questo come volevi che lei superasse altro e devi vedere se LEI vuole impegnarsi ancora.
Ora tutto è enorme, ma nella prospettiva della vita qualche mese sono quanti rapporti di fronte ai vostri migliaia...nulla.
Quello che conta sono i vostri sentimenti e la vostra volontà e capacità di ri-costruire.
Con qualunque altra persona dovresti costruire e un passato ce l'hanno tutti.
Devi vedere cosa in più vi unisce e vi divide.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok. Cambia qualcosa se ci fa un amante quando i figli sono grandi?



ma che domande fai?
secondo te?
senza contare che se hai figli piccoli si presuppone tu li abbia voluti assieme al tuo compagno e sia stata una scelta recente pensata e matura. Se dopo un anno la scelta cade su un amante  ah bhè, sarebbe meglio pensarci un po' meglio prima di generare...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok. Cambia qualcosa se ci fa un amante quando i figli sono grandi?


Secondo te un neonato e un 16enne hanno bisogno delle stesse cure da parte della madre?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok. Cambia qualcosa se ci fa un amante quando i figli sono grandi?


L'ho ben scritto.
I figli crescendo acquisiscono autonomia e anche i genitori.
Ma i bambini piccoli dipendono totalmente dai genitori e non capisco come si possa distaccarsi da quel bisogno per un uomo che non sia il padre. Non lo capisco PER ME.
La stessa cosa vale per i padri.
Se un uomo con bambino piccolo si fa un'amante abbandonando praticamente ed emotivamente un figlio e la moglie lo trovo indecente però non mi chiedo come faccia perché non so come gli uomini vivano la paternità e ho verificato che è accaduto molte volte. Lo so bene


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Secondo te un neonato e un 16enne hanno bisogno delle stesse cure* da parte della madre?


 Sempre le tette vogliono, però... i bisogni primari restano gli stessi.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sempre le tette vogliono, però... i bisogni primari restano gli stessi.


Solo che a 16 non voglione quelle della mamma


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri l'ho chiamato (e subito dopo ho cancellato il suo numero) e gli ho chiesto: come hai fatto a guardarmi in faccia e sorridermi mentre stavi in mezzo alla mia famiglia? Lo sai che quello che hai fatto a me si ripercuoterà su mio figlio? COndite naturalmente la frase con i migliori insulti...
> 
> Non aveva parole. Spero se lo ricorderà per sempre.


eh no scusa, ma su questo proprio non sono d'accordo. quello che ha fatto tua moglie, AL LIMITE, si ripercuoterà su tuo figlio. il matrimonio andava già male kid, o no? ripercussioni per il figlio erano già dietro l'angolo.

ma non vedo neanche il perché. siete adulti, vedetevela tra adulti facendo gli adulti e fate in modo che il figlio non ne risenta.


----------



## Old ellina69 (11 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> come hai fatto a guardarmi in faccia e sorridermi mentre stavi in mezzo alla mia famiglia? [/quote
> 
> atroce ...mi spiace tanto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok. Cambia qualcosa se ci fa un amante quando i figli sono grandi?





Asudem ha detto:


> ma che domande fai?
> secondo te?
> senza contare che se hai figli piccoli si presuppone tu li abbia voluti assieme al tuo compagno e sia stata una scelta recente pensata e matura. Se dopo un anno la scelta cade su un amante ah bhè, sarebbe meglio pensarci un po' meglio prima di generare...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo te un neonato e un 16enne hanno bisogno delle stesse cure da parte della madre?





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho ben scritto.
> I figli crescendo acquisiscono autonomia e anche i genitori.
> Ma i bambini piccoli dipendono totalmente dai genitori e non capisco come si possa distaccarsi da quel bisogno per un uomo che non sia il padre. Non lo capisco PER ME.
> La stessa cosa vale per i padri.
> Se un uomo con bambino piccolo si fa un'amante abbandonando praticamente ed emotivamente un figlio e la moglie lo trovo indecente però non mi chiedo come faccia perché non so come gli uomini vivano la paternità e ho verificato che è accaduto molte volte. Lo so bene


 Comunque, partendo da una frase, MK è riuscita a farci andare O.T. nel thread di Kid.
Naturalmente chiedendo cose a cui è stato risposto (almeno da me e Letty) altre volte.
Se si fa una domanda e non si legge la risposta, perché farla?
Ma soprattutto ...non so perché rispondo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo che a 16 non voglione quelle della mamma


 E meno male... però nasciamo e moriamo legati alle tette! Che tenerezza, gli uomini...


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E meno male... però nasciamo e moriamo legati alle tette! *Che tenerezza, gli uomini*...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E meno male... però nasciamo e moriamo legati alle tette! Che tenerezza, gli uomini...


Uscite da la' e sperate di rientrarci il piu' spesso possibile!


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uscite da la' e sperate di rientrarci il piu' spesso possibile!


eh si... 9 mesi a cercar di uscire, e tutta la vita a cercar di rientrare... ma si può?


----------



## Ingenua (11 Settembre 2009)

Kid, ma lei cosa ti ha detto oggi? ti ha dato spiegazioni? sembra disposta a ricomnciare? la vedi più "presente"? lui lascialo perdere, non era un vero amico, pensa a voi.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho ben scritto.
> I figli crescendo acquisiscono autonomia e anche i genitori.
> *Ma i bambini piccoli dipendono totalmente dai genitori e non capisco come si possa distaccarsi da quel bisogno per un uomo che non sia il padre.* Non lo capisco PER ME.
> La stessa cosa vale per i padri.
> Se un uomo con bambino piccolo si fa un'amante abbandonando praticamente ed emotivamente un figlio e la moglie lo trovo indecente però non mi chiedo come faccia perché non so come gli uomini vivano la paternità e ho verificato che è accaduto molte volte. Lo so bene


 
Ok. Ci sono madri che riprendono il lavoro full time a poca distanza dal parto. Lasciando i figli a nonni tate ecc.ecc. Magari è proprio al lavoro che uniscono dovere e piacere. Per poi tornare a casa e fare le madri come tutte le altre. Non c'entrano i figli, c'entra il rapporto di coppia che hanno, non sempre i figli cementano la coppia, anzi tante volte succede proprio il contrario.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eh si... 9 mesi a cercar di uscire, e tutta la vita a cercar di rientrare... ma si può?


Il ban arrivera' impietoso!


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

*Kid*

ricordo quello che avevi scritto sulle cose che in passato tua moglie non ti aveva detto. Quello che è successo adesso lo leggo come l'ennesimo urlo di dolore. Ci sono, sono una donna, non sono solo la madre di tuo figlio. Credo voglia sentirsi rassicurata su questo. Sa che per te non è stato un tradimento fatto per leggerezza. Se la ami devi lottare. Per voi, per la vostra coppia.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo che a 16 non voglione quelle della mamma


 
bensì quelle del chirurgo...!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> PER ME era inconcepibile.
> Il rapporto con i figli piccoli, ripeto, *non mi lasciava spazio mentale ed emotivo (e neanche tempo a dir il vero) per quello che comporta avere un amante.*
> Un amante comporta pensieri "ossessivi", tempo per telefonate, incontri, preparazione per gli incontri, tempo che non so come si possa trovare. Se si lavora si corre a portare i figli al nido e lì si torna di corsa appena fuori da lavoro, se non si lavora il bambino richiede tante attenzioni ed energia che è un miracolo riuscire ad andare dal parrucchiere. Le emozioni della crescita e il piacere di vedere le scoperte e le conquiste giornaliere riempiono di una gioia appagante.
> Ma un amante soprattutto riempe i pensieri di fantasie di incontri passati, presenti e futuri che confliggono con il futuro di chi è appena arrivato al mondo per nostra scelta.
> ...


 
per me non è stato così.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che c'entra? E' una donna sola con figlia 12enne...


 
e quindi?

Persa su questa strada non ti seguo.

Qual'è il discrimine, l'essere in coppia? Abbiamo già detto piu' volte che il tradimento è innanzitutto CRISI PERSONALE, prima che di coppia. Anzi, spesso a mio avviso la coppia non c'entra nemmeno.

Se il discrimine è avere figli piccoli, quanto piccoli? 

1 anno? Due? Tre? Età scolare?

*Sono tutte distinzioni "pelose" che mirano ad appiccicare un'etichetta addosso alle donne a seconda dei loro comportamenti.*

Poi se tu mi dici "Io ero mamma a 360°", ci sta, ognuno vive queste esperienze in modo diverso MA non si puo' generalizzare.


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eh si... 9 mesi a cercar di uscire, e tutta la vita a cercar di rientrare... ma si può?


Bah..tutta la vita intorno ad un buco.
Le femmine sono più avventurose


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Kid, ti dico la mia, a naso. Tua moglie potrebbe essere recuperata MA io non conterei su sentimenti ENORMI da parte sua. Ha un atteggiamento che non fa presagire niente di buono.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Bah..tutta la vita intorno ad un buco.
> Le femmine sono più avventurose


 
alberi della luce, pali, pertiche, cime montane...etc. etc....


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Bah*..tutta la vita intorno ad un buco*.
> Le femmine sono più avventurose


 Ogni tanto anche dentro, si spera.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Dentro e fuori dal buco: biografia di un uomo comune.


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dentro e fuori il buco: biografia di un uomo comune.


Ottimo.
Immagino l'incipit...
Lui era un uomo come tutti qli altri, ma quello non era un giorno qualunque. Erano circa le sei e mezza di mattina, quando lo svegliò il suono del cellulare. Pronto, fece lui...ma dall'altro capo del filo...

Un successo mondiale...un best seller...


----------



## Old Mab (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e quindi?
> 
> Persa su questa strada non ti seguo.
> 
> ...


 
Credo che Persa stia esprimendo la sua opinione sulla sua esperienza di maternità, senza voler per forza dare per forza un'etichetta alle donne. Probabilmente se fosse stata un uomo ed avesse vissuto la stessa esperienza come attaccamento emotivo, fisico, e come dispendio materiale di energie, avrebbe fatto un discorso al maschile.
Io lo capisco, mi vedo una mamma così potenzialmente... certo è che non essendo ancora mamma è facile parlare. ve lo ridico fra qualche anno eh.. ho imparato che mai dire mai!
Baci!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dentro e fuori dal buco: biografia di un uomo comune.


Sembra l'incipit per la biografia di un ottimo primo ministro...


----------



## Old amarax (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no certo che no.
> ma *fare il disperato ,offeso e incazzato con sua moglie non serve a niente.*
> 
> Per questo gli consiglio di andare via per un po'. Deve lenire un po' la delusione e il dolore prima di affrontare il problema.


 
Mi pare usi 2 pesi diverse per misurare la stessa cosa...il fatto che l'altro lui lo conosca e sia stato suo amico peggiora? solo perchè credeva fosse suo amico. Ma kid non si fida nemmeno di se stesso...come faceva a fidarsi di una persona estranea?
La maggior parte dei tradimenti avviene proprio con la migliore amica della moglie\ miglior amico del marito...dopo, in  percentuale c'è quello con il collega.
Statistica di m...
Così la sofferenza è assicurata su tutti i fronti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per me non è stato così.





Verena67 ha detto:


> e quindi?
> 
> Persa su questa strada non ti seguo.
> 
> ...


 Io ho detto PER ME più volte.
E la maternità PER ME è stata un'esperienza meravigliosa e coinvolgente che non mi ha per nulla messo in crisi e PER ME sarebbe stato impossibile sentirmi in crisi personale proprio per l'importanza che aveva per me quell'esperienza.
Poi provo un po' di ripugnanza al pensiero che una allatti il figlio e poi vada nell'intervallo tra una poppata e l'altra con l'amante.
Ma sulla ripugnanza è come per i gusti, non si discute ognuno ha i suoi.
L'età dei figli è fondamentale altrimentì sì si tratterebbe di identificazione delle donne con il loro ruolo di madre e la maternità sarebbe una garanzia di fedeltà.
L'età è fondamentale perché i figli acquisiscono autonoimia e questo è in parallelo con l'autonomia mentale ed emotiva delle madre.
I miei figli sono maggiorenni non mi preoccupo certo di lasciarli soli...per un giorno, una notte, una settimana, un mese. Ma quando appena camminavano o parlavano, mai li avrei lasciati soli una notte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi pare usi 2 pesi diverse per misurare la stessa cosa...il fatto che l'altro lui lo conosca e sia stato suo amico peggiora? solo perchè credeva fosse suo amico. Ma kid non si fida nemmeno di se stesso...come faceva a fidarsi di una persona estranea?
> La maggior parte dei tradimenti avviene proprio con la migliore amica della moglie\ miglior amico del marito...dopo, in percentuale c'è quello con il collega.
> Statistica di m...
> Così la sofferenza è assicurata su tutti i fronti


Cambia Amarax.
Se tuo marito te l'avesse portata a cena o se fosse stata una tua amica sarebbe stato diverso. Alla menzogna si aggiunge l'idea di essere staa ingannata da dei complici in tua presenza.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sembra l'incipit per la biografia di un ottimo primo ministro...


Bono Vox... sottotilo _i nani hanno una carriera lunga_

Comunque si e'comprato i diritti di Spider Man e sono furibonda


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bono Vox... sottotilo _i nani hanno una carriera lunga_
> 
> Comunque si e'comprato i diritti di Spider Man e sono furibonda






















  Ma scherzi????


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho detto PER ME più volte.
> E la maternità PER ME è stata un'esperienza meravigliosa e coinvolgente che non mi ha per nulla messo in crisi e PER ME sarebbe stato impossibile sentirmi in crisi personale proprio per l'importanza che aveva per me quell'esperienza.
> Poi provo un po' di ripugnanza al pensiero che una allatti il figlio e poi vada nell'intervallo tra una poppata e l'altra con l'amante.
> Ma sulla ripugnanza è come per i gusti, non si discute ognuno ha i suoi.
> ...


 sono anch'io dello stresso parere.devo anche dire che fra la melensa mammina del mulino bianco e l'assassina di cogne ...ci sono le mamme normali tutte prese dai pargoli ...e che se sentono fiorire la donna che c'è in loro, caso strano...è per il padre di quel piccoletto.
robe da non credersi


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sei come me ...se non non avresti ciesto spiegazioni.


???? non non ciesto? Un ciesto di che?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> PER ME era inconcepibile.
> Il rapporto con i figli piccoli, ripeto, non mi lasciava spazio mentale ed emotivo (e neanche tempo a dir il vero) per quello che comporta avere un amante.
> Un amante comporta pensieri "ossessivi", tempo per telefonate, incontri, preparazione per gli incontri, tempo che non so come si possa trovare. Se si lavora si corre a portare i figli al nido e lì si torna di corsa appena fuori da lavoro, se non si lavora il bambino richiede tante attenzioni ed energia che è un miracolo riuscire ad andare dal parrucchiere. Le emozioni della crescita e il piacere di vedere le scoperte e le conquiste giornaliere riempiono di una gioia appagante.
> Ma un amante soprattutto riempe i pensieri di fantasie di incontri passati, presenti e futuri che confliggono con il futuro di chi è appena arrivato al mondo per nostra scelta.
> ...


Scusami ma non capisco.
Ok per la tua esperienza di mamma.
Ma non capisco come fai a parlare con questa sicumera della figura dell'amante. Scusami non penso assolutamente che una donna che ha l'amante sia così ossessiva. Se lo fosso, l'amante maschio, scaperebbe a gambe levate. Mah...

Tu che esperienza di amante ti sei fatta? 
Tanto per capire...senza polemica e senza trolleggiare...s'intende.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono anch'io dello stresso parere.devo anche dire che fra la melensa mammina del mulino bianco e l'assassina di cogne ...ci sono le mamme normali tutte prese dai pargoli ...e che se sentono fiorire la donna che c'è in loro, caso strano...è per il padre di quel piccoletto.
> robe da non credersi


Quoto sia Minerva che Persichella...


----------



## Old amarax (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho detto PER ME più volte.
> E la maternità PER ME è stata un'esperienza meravigliosa e coinvolgente che non mi ha per nulla messo in crisi e PER ME sarebbe stato impossibile sentirmi in crisi personale proprio per l'importanza che aveva per me quell'esperienza.
> *Poi provo un po' di ripugnanza al pensiero che una allatti il figlio e poi vada nell'intervallo tra una poppata e l'altra con l'amante.*
> Ma sulla ripugnanza è come per i gusti, non si discute ognuno ha i suoi.
> ...


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2009)

Ennesimo giorno di dolore, ma anch'esso condito da dialogo civile anche se colmo di lacrime. Lunedì lei andrà da uno psicologo e poi in settimana andremo da un consulente.

Almeno noto da parte sua la voglia di capire perchè ha fatto ciò che ha fatto. 

Io mi sento come una pianta con bisogno di acqua. Avrei bisogno d'amore, ora più che mai, ma so che se mai arriverà non sarà presto. Spero solo che la pianta non arrivi a morire di sete.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ennesimo giorno di dolore, ma anch'esso condito da dialogo civile anche se colmo di lacrime. Lunedì lei andrà da uno psicologo e poi in settimana andremo da un consulente.
> 
> Almeno noto da parte sua la voglia di capire perchè ha fatto ciò che ha fatto.
> 
> Io mi sento come una pianta con bisogno di acqua. Avrei bisogno d'amore, ora più che mai, ma so che se mai arriverà non sarà presto. Spero solo che la pianta non arrivi a morire di sete.


Io credo davvero che tutto l'accaduto potrebbe rendere il vostro rapporto migliore.
Tu come ti senti adesso?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2009)

kid, sia,mo qui e ti vogliamo bene...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ennesimo giorno di dolore, ma anch'esso condito da dialogo civile anche se colmo di lacrime. Lunedì lei andrà da uno psicologo e poi in settimana andremo da un consulente.
> 
> Almeno noto da parte sua la voglia di capire perchè ha fatto ciò che ha fatto.
> 
> Io mi sento come una pianta con bisogno di acqua. Avrei bisogno d'amore, ora più che mai, ma so che se mai arriverà non sarà presto. Spero solo che la pianta non arrivi a morire di sete.


Kid, non avete preso nessuna malattia. avete solo il culo di essere giovani..   io penso ormai solo a quella che è la mia casa.. pazzesco, ma ho solo voglia di senso di casa. oggi pomeriggio guardavo mio marito mentre metteva in ordine i suoi cd e mi son detta: sono qua e lo guardo come lo guardavo 10, 15, 20 anni fa. 
se senti che lei è la tua casa non buttare via tutto.


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo davvero che tutto l'accaduto potrebbe rendere il vostro rapporto migliore.
> Tu come ti senti adesso?



Io non so come ma sono di una tranquillità disarmante. Avrei giurato che a questo punto starei impazzendo a furia di farmi film porno nella testa, visto che che sono molto geloso, invece nulla.

Come devo interpretare questa mia non reazione?


----------



## Old sperella (12 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io non so come ma sono di una tranquillità disarmante. Avrei giurato che a questo punto starei impazzendo a furia di farmi film porno nella testa, visto che che sono molto geloso, invece nulla.
> 
> Come devo interpretare questa mia non reazione?


forse  quello che hai scoperto ti ha alleggerito dai tuoi sensi di colpa e ti rende tranquillo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io non so come ma sono di una tranquillità disarmante. Avrei giurato che a questo punto starei impazzendo a furia di farmi film porno nella testa, visto che che sono molto geloso, invece nulla.
> 
> Come devo interpretare questa mia non reazione?


 Reazione a stress.
Hai mai visto le interviste a chi ha subito un trauma come a chi è stata uccisa una persona cara o si sono salvati da una catastrofe? Sorridono calmissimi e dicono che poi tutto si aggiusterà.
Poi un conto è immaginare come si reagirà un conto come si reagisce.
Si scopre che ci sono cose che son più gravi (per noi) del sesso in sè.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> forse quello che hai scoperto ti ha alleggerito dai tuoi sensi di colpa e ti rende tranquillo


 Anche questo mi sembra ragionevole. 
Kid era talmente concentrato su quello che era successo e ora quel che è stato il suo pensiero fisso per mesi è volato via...


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se senti che lei è la tua casa non buttare via tutto.


Anna questa frase è meravigliosa e mi fa sentire meno coglione per il fatto che sto ancora a casa ad aspettarla.

Grazie di cuore


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> forse  quello che hai scoperto ti ha alleggerito dai tuoi sensi di colpa e ti rende tranquillo



Forse hai ragione. Sono troppo sereno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione. Sono troppo sereno.


 Credo che il fatto che tu ti senta calmo sia positivo perché puoi capire cosa senti davvero e cosa vuoi.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2009)

forse ,nonostante io tenda ad essere troppo severa con me stessa e con gli altri, la cosa più ragionevole e utile da fare è ammettere che siamo tutti esseri umani, con le nostre debolezze e fragilità, che quello che diamo sempre per scontato non lo è affatto, che con quello che a noi sembra una stupidata possiamo ferire chi amiamo, che pretendiamo dagli altri troppo spesso cose che noi non siamo disposti a dare o fare.
Kid, prendila come un inciampo, una caduta in cui entrambi vi siete fatti male ma dalla quale entrambi potete rialzarvi più vigili, consapevoli e uniti di prima.
Io ve lo auguro di cuore.
Vedere quanto siete stati vicini dal perdervi può aiutarvi a  rendervi conto  quanto non vogliate farlo.
Ve lo auguro di cuore.


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse ,nonostante io tenda ad essere troppo severa con me stessa e con gli altri, la cosa più ragionevole e utile da fare è ammettere che siamo tutti esseri umani, con le nostre debolezze e fragilità, che quello che diamo sempre per scontato non lo è affatto, che con quello che a noi sembra una stupidata possiamo ferire chi amiamo, che pretendiamo dagli altri troppo spesso cose che noi non siamo disposti a dare o fare.
> Kid, prendila come un inciampo, una caduta in cui entrambi vi siete fatti male ma dalla quale entrambi potete rialzarvi più vigili, consapevoli e uniti di prima.
> Io ve lo auguro di cuore.
> Vedere quanto siete stati vicini dal perdervi può aiutarvi a  rendervi conto  quanto non vogliate farlo.
> Ve lo auguro di cuore.



Grazie, me lo auguro pure io, anche se a volte ho paura di stare facendo una sciocchezza nel perdonarla. Ma forse è solo perchè è ancora fresca.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2009)

credo che nel perdono se è puro e sentito non ci sia proprio nulla di sciocco.
Anzi, non conosco cosa più bella e preziosa del perdono.


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> credo che nel perdono se è puro e sentito non ci sia proprio nulla di sciocco.
> Anzi, non conosco cosa più bella e preziosa del perdono.


Grazie anche a te Asu. Un bacio


----------



## Old sperella (12 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Grazie, me lo auguro pure io, anche se a volte ho paura di stare facendo una sciocchezza nel perdonarla. Ma forse è solo perchè è ancora fresca.


la paura è sacrosanta , ma se ci saranno i presupposti da parte di entrambi per ricominciare , la supererai come la supererà lei nei tuoi confronti .


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2009)

La paura lo considero un buon segno in certe situazioni. Quando non hai piu' paura sei fottuto.


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

Ieri sera la situazione era abbastanza tranquilla tanto che stavo quasi per augurarle la buona notte, ma questa mattina mi sono svegliato male, sento che sta riaffiorando la rabbia dentro di me. Spero di riuscire a controllarla. Intanto ho utilizzato il consiglio di uno di voi e sono andato a correre fino allo svenimento (che è arrivato molto presto....).

Ieri le ho fatto vedere la sorpresa che le avevo preparato per il nostro anniversario, la classica presentazione con musica di foto della nostra storia. Ha pianto per tutta la sua durata e mi ha detto che erano mesi che non si emozionava così.

Non so se essere felice della cosa o se vorrei spaccare il mondo.


----------



## Old astonished (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera la situazione era abbastanza tranquilla tanto che stavo quasi per augurarle la buona notte, ma questa mattina mi sono svegliato male, sento che sta riaffiorando la rabbia dentro di me. Spero di riuscire a controllarla. Intanto ho utilizzato il consiglio di uno di voi e sono andato a correre fino allo svenimento (che è arrivato molto presto....).
> 
> Ieri le ho fatto vedere la sorpresa che le avevo preparato per il nostro anniversario, la classica presentazione con musica di foto della nostra storia. Ha pianto per tutta la sua durata e mi ha detto che erano mesi che non si emozionava così.
> 
> Non so se essere felice della cosa o se vorrei spaccare il mondo.


Scusami non ho letto al tua storia, nè l'inizio di questo thread posso dirti, che mia moglie tuttora piange per noi, ma non mai interpretato questo come un segnale positivo, anzi al contrario ho capito che piange perchè sente dentro di lei che è innamorata perso del suo amante e per noi è chiusa definitivamente anche se ha lasciato a me prendere la decisione ed infatti siamo separati. 

Il pianto dei traditori spesso ha un significato diverso da quello che possono avere i traditi: di questo ne sono abbastanza certo.

Leggerò il tuo thread nel frattempo ti auguro in bocca al lupo per la tua storia ancor prima che una buona domenica.

OT-PS
La corsa, come qualsiasi sport dipendioso a livello energetico aiutano tantissimo scaricare la tensione che queste faccende fanno montare. 

Io ho sempre praticato in qualche modo in maniera ininterrotta sport praticamente da quando sono nato: ho iniziato con il calcio poi quando gli studi/impegni non me l'hanno più consentito ho iniziato con il running; vedi, correre è visto dai più come uno sport noioso mentre se riesci a vincere la fatica iniziale ed arrivi a superare la soglia della noia e della fatica precoce ci troverai tantissimi lati positivi:




non necessita di grandi attrezzature (un buon paio di scarpe, fondamentali, pantaloncini e maglietta e vai)
puoi praticarlo quando vuoi ti basta una strada, un campo, o al limite un tapis roulant a casa (ma a me piace praticarlo all'aperto)
una volta raggiunto un buon livello di allenamento ti fa entrare in diretta comunicazione con il tuo corpo
migliora le tue capacità aerobiche
mentre lo fai produce endorfine che fanno bene al tuo cervello
migliora il tuo self control (questo ti tornerebbe utile in questa particolare fase della tua vita)
migliora la tua autostima (vale anche per gli altri sport) se riesci a fer dei progressi
ti aiuta a scaricare le tensioni negative (anche questo ti serve ora)
.......................

E potrei continuare ma mi fermo perchè tra poco mi preparo per i miei 12 km di corsa appunto!!!!

Ho fatto una promessa a mestesso: non smetterò mai di correre, finche il fisico o la mente non mi abbandoneranno e sento di essere ancora abbastanza lontano da quel giorno visto che ho "appena" 40 anni ma ben portati.


----------



## lorelai (13 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Scusami non ho letto al tua storia, nè l'inizio di questo thread posso dirti, che mia moglie tuttora piange per noi, ma non mai interpretato questo come un segnale positivo, anzi al contrario ho capito che piange perchè sente dentro di lei che è innamorata perso del suo amante e per noi è chiusa definitivamente anche se ha lasciato a me prendere la decisione ed infatti siamo separati.
> 
> Il pianto dei traditori spesso ha un significato diverso da quello che possono avere i traditi: di questo ne sono abbastanza certo.



Ti pregherei, quando hai tempo, di approfondire questo aspetto del pianto dei traditori. Perchè lui piange. E non torna. E questo mi disorienta.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera la situazione era abbastanza tranquilla tanto che stavo quasi per augurarle la buona notte, ma questa mattina mi sono svegliato male, sento che sta riaffiorando la rabbia dentro di me. Spero di riuscire a controllarla. Intanto ho utilizzato il consiglio di uno di voi e sono andato a correre fino allo svenimento (che è arrivato molto presto....).
> 
> Ieri le ho fatto vedere la sorpresa che le avevo preparato per il nostro anniversario, la classica presentazione con musica di foto della nostra storia. Ha pianto per tutta la sua durata e mi ha detto che erano mesi che non si emozionava così.
> 
> Non so se essere felice della cosa o se vorrei spaccare il mondo.


Kid, tu reagisci come se SOLO lei avesse tradito, mentre assolvi te stesso dal TUO tradimento perchè glielo avevi confessato.

Su questo dovresti riflettere.

La sua emozione, il suo pianto, non credi sia assimilabile al tuo pianto liberatorio quando hai confessato? 
Non credi che ora che anche lei è "liberata" dall'ingombrante segreto possa tornare a manifestare le emozioni che per tanti mesi ha soffocato perchè distratta da altro?

La colpa è di entrambi, non solo sua, così come dello psicologo o del consulente avete bisogno entrambi, non solo lei.


----------



## Old astonished (13 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ti pregherei, quando hai tempo, di approfondire questo aspetto del pianto dei traditori. Perchè lui piange. E non torna. E questo mi disorienta.


Io ho parlato da tradito e mi sembra di capire che anche tu sei nella stessa posizione.

Purtroppo è spietatamente semplice: mia moglie piange per noi perchè sa che non ci sarà futuro (questo vale al di là della separazione, anche prima era così) mentre un tradito potrebbe eventualmente piangere perchè rivorrebbe la moglie indietro.

Quando si ha un rapporto profondo come quello che ho avuto io con mia moglie, i motivi per piangere una storia finita sono molteplici in primis il bene immenso che rimane sempre ma i traditi ancora innamorati sono sempre propensi ad interpretare come segnali positivi per il rapporto le lacrime della propria compagna ma non è così se la tua compagna ti ha tradito perchè si è veramente innamorata dell'altro (questo penso sia il mio caso) dunque queste lacrime versate sono sempre delle "trappole" per noi scottati dal tradimento. Dobbiamo pensare che chi ci ha tradito per una storia comunque intensa con un'altra persona, verso questa persona ha comunque preso un impegno ed è difficle tornare indietro per cercare di rientare nel matrimonio; le parole dette e le dimostrazioni hanno un peso non credere e se uno è coerente ed onesto si assume le responsabilità che una relazione extra-coniugale comporta: se questo è il caso del tuo compagno (non so se sei sposata ma se si allora di tuo marito) sono queste resposabilità verso l'altra che lo spinogono a piangere perchè sa che non può tornare indietro.

Scusami non voglio essere spietato ma parlo in base al mio vissuto e ti dico che per evitare di essere fuorviato dalle lacrime di mia moglie (ora ex) ho deciso da pochi giorni di tagliare qualsiasi ponte con lei.

Buona domenica anche a te.

Ciao.


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2009)

*Kid*

ma tua moglie come si giustifica? E' stato solo un colpo di testa? Ha tutte le intenzioni di chiudere con lui e andare avanti? Intanto un abbraccio che male non fa.


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Io ho parlato da tradito e mi sembra di capire che anche tu sei nella stessa posizione.
> 
> Purtroppo è spietatamente semplice: mia moglie piange per noi perchè sa che non ci sarà futuro (questo vale al di là della separazione, anche prima era così) mentre un tradito potrebbe eventualmente piangere perchè rivorrebbe la moglie indietro.
> 
> ...


Se le cose stanno davvero così, l'unico appiglio al quale posso aggrapparmi e alle sue parole: lei mi ha detto che non lo ama.


----------



## lorelai (13 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Io ho parlato da tradito e mi sembra di capire che anche tu sei nella stessa posizione.
> 
> Purtroppo è spietatamente semplice: mia moglie piange per noi perchè sa che non ci sarà futuro (questo vale al di là della separazione, anche prima era così) mentre un tradito potrebbe eventualmente piangere perchè rivorrebbe la moglie indietro.
> 
> ...


Sì, capisco. E in fin dei conti quello che ho messo in grassetto credo sia il motivo per cui piange lui (quanto all'altra, pare non si vedano più). Anche se continua a dire che ci sta pensando, che non detto che sia finita, che forse, tutto sommato, il suo futuro è con me... 
Ma intanto il tempo passa, io ormai sono allo stremo, non sopporto più i "forse" e gli abbracci, credo che lui stia solo aspettando la donna che gli faccia di nuovo battere il cuore, e anch'io ho da poco deciso di tagliare i ponti.


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma tua moglie come si giustifica? E' stato solo un colpo di testa? Ha tutte le intenzioni di chiudere con lui e andare avanti? Intanto un abbraccio che male non fa.



Lei sostiene di essere confusa, che vuole capire perchè l'ha fatto. Ma che le sue intenzioni sono di provare a recuperare il rapporto. Crederle però è un altro paio di maniche, finchè non vedrò un tentativo concreto di riavvicinamento. Un bacio a nche a t


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lei sostiene di essere confusa, che vuole capire perchè l'ha fatto. Ma che le sue intenzioni sono di provare a recuperare il rapporto. Crederle però è un altro paio di maniche, *finchè non vedrò un tentativo concreto di riavvicinamento*. Un bacio a nche a t


Insieme Kid, insieme. Avete distrutto e ora dovete ricostruire, insieme. Trovo utile l'intervento di un consulente, ma per entrambi. Altrimenti pensare di essere sempre a credito, pensare che la colpa sia sempre dell'altro/a porterà a uno sterile avvitamento. Spero che la tempesta passi in fretta.


----------



## lorelai (13 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Insieme Kid, insieme. Avete distrutto e ora dovete ricostruire, insieme. Trovo utile l'intervento di un consulente, ma per entrambi. Altrimenti pensare di essere sempre a credito, pensare che la colpa sia sempre dell'altro/a porterà a uno sterile avvitamento. Spero che la tempesta passi in fretta.


Sono d'accordo, avete bisogno di avviare un percorso entrambi.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, avete bisogno di avviare un percorso entrambi.
> Un abbraccio



Grazie anche a te


----------



## Old vavale65 (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho scoperto tramite una sessione aperta di facebook che mi ha tradito con uno dei nostri migliori amici, che mi sono portato in vacanza, con il quale mi hanno fatto insieme il regalo di compleanno, con il quale abbiamo condiviso tanti bei momenti. Le ho subito detto tutto. E' rimasta di ghiaccio, ha cercato di giustificarsi per il mio periodo di crisi, che è confuso e naturalmente che non è mai andata a fondo della cosa. Io, lo sapete, non mi volgio giustificare, le mie colpe le ho, ma avermela fatta sotto il naso, l'avermi preso in giro, proprio non riesco ad accettarlo. Ho un figlio di quasi 4 anni che mi ama e mi si stringe il cuore al pensiero di quello che voglio fare. Ora sto da mio fratello, Mi sento schifato. Il bello è che la loro relazione è cominciata pochi mesi fa, quindi ad acque piuttosto calme e proprio quando le cose sembravano funzionare di nuovo. Molti di voi ora mi diranno che "chi la fa l'aspetti" e forse è vero, ma io almeno la sua dignità l'ho salvata, lei no.
> 
> Ora capisco molte cose, certi suoi comportamenti, il non dirmi ti amo, le mie insicurezze che mi sono sempre sembrate fondate.
> 
> Vorrei morire, ora.


lo hai scoperto ieri...
ieri hai avuto la conferma, ma il dubbio si era gia insinuato... nella tua mente, tra di voi.
ora sei dal tuo fratello, prenditi tempo. 
il tradimento è soltanto l'alba di una lunga notte invernale.
ripercorri, con quanto più distacco possibile, il vostro viaggio insieme.
cerca di capire cosa vuoi e puoi fare
dagli il tempo di fare altretanto
auguri, a tutti e due!


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

vavale65 ha detto:


> lo hai scoperto ieri...
> ieri hai avuto la conferma, ma il dubbio si era gia insinuato... nella tua mente, tra di voi.
> ora sei dal tuo fratello, prenditi tempo.
> il tradimento è soltanto l'alba di una lunga notte invernale.
> ...



Non sono da mio fratello da un paio di giorni, dormo sul divano. E' una scelta che mi costa, ma voglio stare vicino a mio figlio il più possibile. 

Il mio umore cambia più volte nell'arco di una giornata, ma so che devo darmi tempo. A lei glie ne concedo sicuramente, ma non troppo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non sono da mio fratello da un paio di giorni, dormo sul divano. E' una scelta che mi costa, ma voglio stare vicino a mio figlio il più possibile.
> 
> Il mio umore cambia più volte nell'arco di una giornata, ma so che devo darmi tempo. A lei glie ne concedo sicuramente, ma non troppo.


 Perché non vuoi dormire con lei?
Non è una domanda scema, eh.


----------



## Old ancheIO (13 Settembre 2009)

Quanto è incasinata la vita...leggendo il tuo forum mi rendo conto d'essere nella peggiore delle situazioni sentimentali che potesse capitarmi...posso dirti solo...FATTI FORZA...siamo tutti un pò traditori e molto più traditi...abbiamo tradito noi stessi...ora è tempo di riprendere noi stessi...la mia situazine è totalmente diversa dalla tua...se vuoi passa nel mio formun...magari in qst totale disparità di situazioni troviamo un modo comune per uscircene chiacchierando...e forse il consiglio di uscire ed andare a fare una corsetta è proprio il consiglio giusto...ciao amico


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché non vuoi dormire con lei?
> Non è una domanda scema, eh.



Perchè non ce la faccio, non riesco a condividere il letto sul quale abbiamo fatto l'amore tante volte. Ora come ora temo proverei ribrezzo. E poi, visto che non mi sto facendo film in testa di lei con lui, preferisco non rischiare che mi vengano.


----------



## Old amarax (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè non ce la faccio, non riesco a condividere il letto sul quale abbiamo fatto l'amore tante volte. Ora come ora temo proverei ribrezzo. E poi, visto che non mi sto facendo film in testa di lei con lui, preferisco non rischiare che mi vengano.


 
Non so se mi sono persa qualche passaggio del tuo 3d, ,ma non condivido quasi niente di quello che stai facendo e pensando.
Analizzo con te :
-l'hai tradita. Ok una che non conoscevi
-con difficoltà sei tornato al suo fianco
-dici che non ti fidi di te stesso e ce l'hai scritto a firma del tuo avatar.

1-perchè ti fa ribrezzo?
2 se ti fa ribrezzo perchè sei lì con lei?
3-lei a letto con te ci è stata dopo il tuo tradimento
4-se lei si è pentita perchè non la perdoni?


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Non so se mi sono persa qualche passaggio del tuo 3d, ,ma non condivido quasi niente di quello che stai facendo e pensando.
> Analizzo con te :
> -l'hai tradita. Ok una che non conoscevi
> -con difficoltà sei tornato al suo fianco
> ...


Perchè non è pentita per quello che ha fatto, o meglio è pentita di quello che ha fatto a me, ma non è pentita di essere stata con lui. Dice di essere confusa.


----------



## Old amarax (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè non è pentita per quello che ha fatto, o meglio è pentita di quello che ha fatto a me, ma non è pentita di essere stata con lui. Dice di essere confusa.


Lo sei stato anche tu ...a lungo


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo sei stato anche tu ...a lungo


Hai ragione, lo so.... ma è troppo fresca forse.


----------



## Old amarax (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione, lo so.... ma è troppo fresca forse.


Sai...penso che lei sia sincera. Tu dicevi di essere pentito ma non lo eri. E penso che x questo non venivo più a leggerti. Avevo paura di leggere i tuoi pensieri nascosti.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè non ce la faccio, non riesco a condividere il letto sul quale abbiamo fatto l'amore tante volte. Ora come ora temo proverei ribrezzo. E poi, visto che non mi sto facendo film in testa di lei con lui, preferisco non rischiare che mi vengano.


Te l'ho detto anche altre volte che sei profondamente egoista ed egocentrico (senza nulla togliere all'aver sbagliato di tua moglie).

Continui a vedere le cose solo dal tuo punto di vista, sminuendo quello che hai fatto tu ed ingigantendo quello che ha fatto tua moglie (la sua azione è "solo" più fresca, ma tal quale la tua)...vedi la gelosia per il suo passato, ad esempio, come se solo ciò che provi tu sia importante e solo tu abbia determinati necessità di vederti dimostrato quello che tu vorresti fosse dimostrato....

Per lei quello che tu provi ora non doveva valere? Eppure lei è rimasta lì, accanto a te, anche nel tuo letto...

Pensaci...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Anna questa frase è meravigliosa e mi fa sentire meno coglione per il fatto che sto ancora a casa ad aspettarla.
> 
> Grazie di cuore


quindi prima pensavi che io fossi c#gli#n@, Kid?

ti prego di rispondermi, servirà a te


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi prima pensavi che io fossi c#gli#n@, Kid?
> 
> ti prego di rispondermi, servirà a te



No Anna ma scherzi, ho trovato stupenda e "rassicurante" la tua frase.

Io sono a casa perchè lei è la mia casa forse.


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto anche altre volte che sei profondamente egoista ed egocentrico (senza nulla togliere all'aver sbagliato di tua moglie).
> 
> Continui a vedere le cose solo dal tuo punto di vista, sminuendo quello che hai fatto tu ed ingigantendo quello che ha fatto tua moglie (la sua azione è "solo" più fresca, ma tal quale la tua)...vedi la gelosia per il suo passato, ad esempio, come se solo ciò che provi tu sia importante e solo tu abbia determinati necessità di vederti dimostrato quello che tu vorresti fosse dimostrato....
> 
> ...


Non so davvero cosa pensare Fedi... forse hai ragione anche tu. Solo il tempo me lo dirà.


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2009)

Kid, capisco i problemi nel dormire accanto a lei, non capisco perchè continui a vedere le cose solo dal TUO punto di vista. Tu l'hai tradita e chiedevi la sua comprensione, lei ti ha tradito e chiedi la stessa cosa. E' arrivato il momento di mettersi in discussione sul serio, altrimenti continuerete a distruggere.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No Anna ma scherzi, ho trovato stupenda e "rassicurante" la tua frase.
> 
> Io sono a casa perchè lei è la mia casa forse.


io non sono Anna


----------



## Kid (13 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi prima pensavi che io fossi c#gli#n@, Kid?
> 
> ti prego di rispondermi, servirà a te


Non capisco amoremio, perchè hai citato una frase di Anna?

Ops ho capito... scusami. Non lo so come ti sentivi tu, io a momenti mi sento così.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non capisco amoremio, perchè hai citato una frase di Anna?
> 
> Ops ho capito... scusami. Non lo so come ti sentivi tu, io a momenti mi sento così.


non ti ci sentire kid
si fa quel che si sente giusto
sarebbe più da c#gli#ni il contrario


----------



## Old amarax (14 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto anche altre volte che sei profondamente egoista ed egocentrico (senza nulla togliere all'aver sbagliato di tua moglie).
> 
> Continui a vedere le cose solo dal tuo punto di vista, sminuendo quello che hai fatto tu ed ingigantendo quello che ha fatto tua moglie (la sua azione è "solo" più fresca, ma tal quale la tua)...vedi la gelosia per il suo passato, ad esempio, come se solo ciò che provi tu sia importante e solo tu abbia determinati necessità di vederti dimostrato quello che tu vorresti fosse dimostrato....
> 
> ...


 
Glie l'ho detto anche io...
e ... mi ha fatto venire un'idea 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
bacione  fedi e buona giornata


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Glie l'ho detto anche io...
> e ... mi ha fatto venire un'idea
> 
> 
> ...



Ogni idea, ogni parola anche dolorosa può essermi d'aiuto ragazzi. Non tappatevi la bocca, ho bisogno di voi.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)

perchè hai cambiato nick?


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kid, perchè hai cambiato nick?


Perchè temo che possa iscriversi pure lei un giorno in questo forum e se c'è una seppur minima possibilità di recupero, non voglio assolutamente che venga a scoprire dettagli inutili della mia storia.


----------



## Old Zyp (14 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Su questo avrei dei dubbi. Un amico che tradisce un amico non lo fa con leggerezza.


invece è così, estrema leggerezza .....


----------



## Old Quintina (14 Settembre 2009)

Ciao Kid scusa io non conosco bene la tua storia, ma quanto tempo è passato dal tuo tradimento al suo?

Te lo chiedo perché anche io sono stata prima tradita da mio marito, e poi l'ho tradito io (dopo 8 anni). Le cose non sono necessariamente legate (nel senso che non è detto che lo abbia necessariamente fatto come reazione al tuo tradimento)


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ciao Kid scusa io non conosco bene la tua storia, ma quanto tempo è passato dal tuo tradimento al suo?
> 
> Te lo chiedo perché anche io sono stata prima tradita da mio marito, e poi l'ho tradito io (dopo 8 anni). Le cose non sono necessariamente legate (nel senso che non è detto che lo abbia necessariamente fatto come reazione al tuo tradimento)


Sono passati circa 9 mesi, così a naso.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)

l'ho tolto dal mio prec. intervento
resetta anche i tuoi


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ho tolto dal mio prec. intervento
> resetta anche i tuoi



Ho letto la comunicazione di servizio ora... vi prego non chiudete questo forum, ne ho bisogno!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Vi prego....


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Settembre 2009)

oh mamma.. ho aperto questo 3d convinta che fosse di una nuova utente di nome iside 

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi ho visto che inside sei tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao bel uomo, come stai?


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh mamma.. ho aperto questo 3d convinta che fosse di una nuova utente di nome iside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti lascio immaginare. Poi qui oggi sembra una giornata da pieno inverno. Questa mattina mia moglie và dallo psicologo. Ma ora come ora ne avrei più bisogno io.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ti lascio immaginare. Poi qui oggi sembra una giornata da pieno inverno. Questa mattina mia moglie và dallo psicologo. *Ma ora come ora ne avrei più bisogno io*.


vacci anche tu, allora..

siete riusciti a stare insieme per tutto il we?


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> vacci anche tu, allora..
> 
> siete riusciti a stare insieme per tutto il we?



Si, ci siamo riusciti. Per me è stato difficile soprattutto dormire nel nostro letto.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Si, ci siamo riusciti. Per me è stato difficile soprattutto dormire nel nostro letto.


i we sono il momento più difficile ma se ce la fate a stare insieme senza voglia di scappare via uno dall'altra, credo che ce la farete a superare anche questa.
sono molto ottimista riguardo a voi due.


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> i we sono il momento più difficile ma se ce la fate a stare insieme senza voglia di scappare via uno dall'altra, credo che ce la farete a superare anche questa.
> sono molto ottimista riguardo a voi due.



E ti prego di darmene un poco anche a me di ottimismo. Un bacio


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2009)

Kid, ma è chiaro che lei non stia piu' con l'altro d'ora in poi? Questo è fondamentale.


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, ma è chiaro che lei non stia piu' con l'altro d'ora in poi? Questo è fondamentale.



Direi che è il minimo, ma ripeto, il dubbio sta proprio nel capire cosa vuole lei. Per ora chiaramente non si sentono più.

P.S.
Non sono Kid...


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Mi ha appena chiamato in seguito al colloquio con la psicologa. Come mi aspettavo, lei le ha chiesto di andare lì insieme e io non ho problemi.

Continua a farmi male il suo tono di voce, non sento reale pentimento ancora.

Intanto vivacchio sul lavoro, quasi tutti si sono resi conto che ho qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato in seguito al colloquio con la psicologa. Come mi aspettavo, lei le ha chiesto di andare lì insieme e io non ho problemi.
> 
> Continua a farmi male il suo tono di voce, non sento reale pentimento ancora.
> 
> Intanto vivacchio sul lavoro, quasi tutti si sono resi conto che ho qualcosa che non quadra.



E vi chiedo, ha senso lottare per qualcosa se lei non è ancora in grado di dirmi ti amo?


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> E vi chiedo, ha senso lottare per qualcosa se lei non è ancora in grado di dirmi ti amo?


 
scusa ma tu ogni tanto sembri una barza.
vi siete traditi, lei da pochi giorni e tu sei qui che ti lamenti che non ti dice ti amo??


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> E vi chiedo, ha senso lottare per qualcosa se lei non è ancora in grado di dirmi ti amo?


Sarebbe ben strana se ti dicesse ti amo a due giorni dalla scoperta del suo tradimento!

Lasciale un periodo di confusione no?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> E vi chiedo, ha senso lottare per qualcosa se lei non è ancora in grado di dirmi ti amo?


si ce l'ha
anzi, può averlo

se può servirti, mio marito me l'ha detto quand'era quasi un anno che sapevo del tradimento

sei tu, tradito, che fai la prognosi
in base a ciò che sai o credi di sapere,
vuoi o credi di volere
speri o credi di sperare

e giochi d'azzardo con il tuo cuore

probabilmente lei, quando ha saputo di te,
credeva in te e nel tuo amore, 
voleva te,
sperava in "voi", nella sua capacità di perdonarti e nella possibilità di ricostruire

poi forse una  di queste cose (o una delle infinite altre che potrebbero esserci state nella sua testa e nel suo cuore) è venuta meno
o ha avuto paura

e si è lasciata intortare
non dico, necessariamente, all'altro
anche fosse, si è intortata prima da sola


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sarebbe ben strana se ti dicesse ti amo a due giorni dalla scoperta del suo tradimento!
> 
> Lasciale un periodo di confusione no?



Avete ragione, non sono lucido, mi sembra di impazzire da un momento all'altro.


----------



## Old ellina69 (14 Settembre 2009)

ma tu ..cosa senti davvero dentro di te?
rabbia? rifiuto? amore? desiderio di ricostruire? di lasciare? ecc.


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si ce l'ha
> anzi, può averlo
> 
> se può servirti, mio marito me l'ha detto quand'era quasi un anno che sapevo del tradimento
> ...


Amore, mi daresti il link completo della tua storia perfavore?

grazie


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Amore, mi daresti il link completo della tua storia perfavore?
> 
> grazie


http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=11108


è un po' lunghetto
potrebbe sembrare una vendetta per aver letto i tuoi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





in realtà, dopo aver cominciato a scrivere sul 3d di pazienza, mi sono creata una specie di nicchia, che nella mia mente era più una fossa

spero, però, che tu abbia letto ciò che ho postato qui. 
ti da un'idea di quanto può essere confusa e dolorosa la condizione in cui ora ti trovi


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma tu ..cosa senti davvero dentro di te?
> rabbia? rifiuto? amore? desiderio di ricostruire? di lasciare? ecc.



Io sento di amarla e non lo vorrei ora.


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2009)

*Inside*

Amare chi?La tua lei prima del tradimento?Bene...rassegnati perchè non esiste più!Se ami la tua lei dopo il tradimento....non bene......perchè non credo che meriti il tuo amore!!


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=11108
> 
> 
> è un po' lunghetto
> ...



Grazie ora leggo e poi ne parliamo.


----------



## Old giulia (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Vorrei morire, ora.


Ciao Kid... penso che tua moglie sia in uno stato confusionale e non ha ancora deciso cosa fare del matrimonio e di te.
Questo "tradimento" penso sia un modo per carcare di uscire da una situazione di disagio (certo che era meglio se avesse scelto un corso di cucina:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
Ancora una volta, secondo me, tu dovresti aver pazienza, parlare con lei cercando di capire le sue motivazioni.
Immagino tu sia deluso, amareggiato ed anche incacchiato ma la sua reazione è lecita.
Lei ha bisogno di conferme (e non necessariamente solo da te), le persone non sono uguali, reagiscono in modo diverso.
Non penso sia una ripicca, lei sta cercando una sua dimensione, non siete usciti dalla crisi, ci siete nel mezzo... e tutto può essere, tutto può starci... anche questo amico.
Non essere offeso, cerca di indagare sul suo comportamento, su cosa non va nel vostro rapporto.


----------



## Old amarax (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> E vi chiedo, ha senso lottare per qualcosa se lei non è ancora in grado di dirmi ti amo?





Brugola ha detto:


> scusa ma tu ogni tanto sembri una barza.
> vi siete traditi, lei da pochi giorni e tu sei qui che ti lamenti che non ti dice ti amo??





Lettrice ha detto:


> Sarebbe ben strana se ti dicesse ti amo a due giorni dalla scoperta del suo tradimento!
> 
> Lasciale un periodo di confusione no?


 
Guarda...non ho parole.
Hai una fretta enorme a recuperare lei mentre tu ti sei dato"il bel tempo" per...dillo tu per quanto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Sai che penso?
Non la ami. 
Il tuo è orgoglio ferito ed hai bisogno del suo "ti amo" per resettare il tutto...
No la capisci neanche un poco


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Guarda...non ho parole.
> Hai una fretta enorme a recuperare lei mentre tu ti sei dato"il bel tempo" per...dillo tu per quanto...
> 
> 
> ...


Forse hai ragione. Non lo so, sono troppo ferito.


----------



## Old amarax (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione. Non lo so, sono troppo ferito.


 
Non te lo aspettavi proprio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Era* tua moglie*. 
Lo è ancora. Nel bene e nel male lo siete ancora. Sta a voi decidere se crescere inside ed outside...
Quello che è stato giusto per te...perchè non lo può essere per lei?
Parti da questo e se vai dallo psicologo diglielo della parentesi rosa che hai vissuto dove eri solo tu e l'altra...che tua moglie era piccola piccola un puntino che appena vedevi.
Lì è il nocciolo del problema.


Lo sai che ho anch'io la stessa idea?
Un caffè e poi..vediamo.





E se li merita tutti.
I caffè che voglio prendermi.


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione. Non lo so, sono troppo ferito.


Ma se non la amo, perchè ho cercato di recuperarla? Perchè sono qui a casa? Vi prego ditemi cosa c'è che non và in me, perchè io non lo capisco. 

So che a volte certi miei comportamenti possono sembrare quantomeno contraddittori, ma davvero, credetemi, io non sono una persona meschina. Sono troppo disperato ora che vedo crollare tutto intorno a me. Non riesco a vedere la mia vita al di fuori di qui. Sono una persona ansiosa ed insicura e questa situazione mi sta devastando.


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Non te lo aspettavi proprio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era piccola piccola, ma ti giuro che non lo è stata da un certo punto in poi, non posso credere di aver cambiato idea nonostante non sentissi più di amarla.


----------



## Old amarax (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Era piccola piccola, ma ti giuro che non lo è stata da un certo punto in poi, *non posso credere di aver cambiato idea nonostante non sentissi più di amarla*.


 
Io ho sempre pensato che in un matrimonio ci fossero periodi ricchi di emozioni ed altri" normali".
ma il matrimonio va difeso da attacchi esterni con le unghie ed i denti.
La scappatella può esserci, è ampiamente dimostrato...voglia di sentirsi cercati in ogni istante, sentirsi speciali ed unici... e chi non lo vorrebbe?
Nonostante tutto anche io credo che tua moglie sia importante per te. Se la ami lo sai tu dentro il tuo cuore...e devi impedire che l'orgoglio rovini questo amore.
Lei è stata male...quanto? Non lo immagini...o forse sì.
Non so perchè ma ...è vera la storia con quel  tuo amico...non è che si sono messi d'accordo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 se è tanto amico...boh


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che in un matrimonio ci fossero periodi ricchi di emozioni ed altri" normali".
> ma il matrimonio va difeso da attacchi esterni con le unghie ed i denti.
> La scappatella può esserci, è ampiamente dimostrato...voglia di sentirsi cercati in ogni istante, sentirsi speciali ed unici... e chi non lo vorrebbe?
> Nonostante tutto anche io credo che tua moglie sia importante per te. Se la ami lo sai tu dentro il tuo cuore...e devi impedire che l'orgoglio rovini questo amore.
> ...


La storia del nostro amico è vera, mi rifiuto di credere che si possa inscenare una simile cosa.

Ascoltami e ti prego di credermi: io la amo, o almeno questa è la voce che ora sento dentro di me. Cosa devo fare quindi? Fare la vittima, il carnefice o starmene zitto e buono?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che in un matrimonio ci fossero periodi ricchi di emozioni ed altri" normali".
> ma il matrimonio va difeso da attacchi esterni con le unghie ed i denti.
> La scappatella può esserci, è ampiamente dimostrato...voglia di sentirsi cercati in ogni istante, sentirsi speciali ed unici... e chi non lo vorrebbe?
> Nonostante tutto anche io credo che tua moglie sia importante per te. Se la ami lo sai tu dentro il tuo cuore...e devi impedire che l'orgoglio rovini questo amore.
> ...


sai, non posso credere sia un falso
ma non posso non continuare a pensarci

e mi è tornato in mente che in una fase di nera disperazione pensai alla possibilità di tradirlo.
non mi interessava chi,
mi disgustava il solo pensiero:
per assurdo lo avrei fatto solo per lui, per noi
non era per farlo soffrire, era perchè capisse se davvero teneva a me

ma sapevo che non avrei potuto farlo, perchè in realtà non volevo farlo nè che soffrisse

e pensai che avrei potuto fingerlo, mettermi d'accordo con qualcuno

non lo feci
ma rimuginai a più riprese questa possibilità


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai, non posso credere sia un falso
> ma non posso non continuare a pensarci
> 
> e mi è tornato in mente che in una fase di nera disperazione pensai alla possibilità di tradirlo.
> ...



No, è tutto vero, di questo ne sono certo. Mia moglie non è un fenomeno con il pc e si è arrabbiata molto per come l'ho scoperto, si è sentita "controllata".


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> La storia del nostro amico è vera, mi rifiuto di credere che si possa inscenare una simile cosa.
> 
> Ascoltami e ti prego di credermi: io la amo, o almeno questa è la voce che ora sento dentro di me. Cosa devo fare quindi? Fare la vittima, il carnefice o starmene zitto e buono?


è molto soggettivo, ma

falla sentire amata
non dico di nascondere il tuo dolore
tutt'altro

ma fai in modo che sappia che è troppo importante per te
perchè tu possa affogare l'amore che provi nel dolore di adesso

che sappia che vuoi che decida serenamente cosa vuole
perchè si possa ricostruire il vostro matrimonio


----------



## Old amarax (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ma se non la amo, perchè ho cercato di recuperarla? Perchè sono qui a casa? Vi prego ditemi cosa c'è che non và in me, perchè io non lo capisco.
> 
> So che a volte certi miei comportamenti possono sembrare quantomeno contraddittori, ma davvero*, credetemi, io non sono una persona meschina.* Sono troppo disperato ora che vedo crollare tutto intorno a me. Non riesco a vedere la mia vita al di fuori di qui. Sono una persona ansiosa ed insicura e questa situazione mi sta devastando.


 
Non l'ho mai pensato.
sei confuso.
E credo di sapere da cosa...le responsabilità, gli anni che passano, la sensazione di perdere qualcosa che non torna. E' una visione romantica della vita alla quale molti uomini( e donne) si oppongono nel modo più facile. Sentirsi un gradino più su con le emozioni...extra. Extra tutto. E va tutto sull'extra. Il matrimonio, il lavoro, i figli. Conta solo l'io. Scuse varie...non faccio male a nessuno. i sensi di colpa? si imapara a tacitarli benissimo. Ci si sdoppia...guarda inside, e lo sai, che se c'è un'altra che ha sofferto da cani per una situazione analoga sono io.
Anche io ho pensato a tutto e di più per fargli solo capire se amava me o l'altra. Mi assoggettavo a stare lì , dove lavorava con lei, aspettando che finisse ed usciva e trovava me...per fargli capire. Ma non ha capito un caxxo. Vabbè questa è un'altra storia uguale e diversa.
Anche io come amore ci ho fantasticato e all'epoca non ne feci niente. Di un eventuale mio tradimento dico.
Di tua moglie non so...ma valuta anche questa possibilità.
Certo se è andata dallo psicologo sarà vero.
Ma vero o falso resta che siete in balìa della vita.E siete 1 a 1...che fai?


----------



## Old amarax (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> La storia del nostro amico è vera, mi rifiuto di credere che si possa inscenare una simile cosa.
> 
> Ascoltami e ti prego di credermi:* io la amo, o almeno questa è la voce che ora sento dentro di me.* Cosa devo fare quindi? Fare la vittima, il carnefice o starmene zitto e buono?


 
Ci credo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non puoi prevedere un ruolo.
Devi essere te stesso.
Piangere se ne hai voglia.
Urlare se ne hai voglia.
...andartene a spasso...e vedere se ti cerca?


----------



## Old amarax (14 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai, non posso credere sia un falso
> ma non posso non continuare a pensarci
> 
> e mi è tornato in mente che in una fase di nera disperazione pensai alla possibilità di tradirlo.
> ...


 
Gemella 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 nell'anima oltre che nella vita


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)




----------



## Old squonk (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside, se vuoi ascolta anche la mia voce. Sei confuso, è perfettamente umano. Hai dentro di te due forze contrarie che lottano e - per ora - vince quella coerente con il tuo IMPEGNO matrimoniale. Sei tornato. Hai dormito due notti sul divano e poi - lei te l'aveva chiesto - sei tornato nel vostro letto. Lascia perdere l'"amico" (bell'amico davvero), quello è perso e il dolore si aggiunge a dolore. 
Ma tua moglie no, non è persa. Altrimenti nemmeno lei sarebbe a casa tua, anzi VOSTRA. Non andrebbe dallo psicologo, perché la risposta se la sarebbe già data da sola e avrebbe agito di conseguenza. E' stata ferita, ha ferito. Vi siete fatti molto male ma la vittima più ferita di tutti è per ora comunque vostro figlio, la vostra famiglia. Non ha bisogno di due genitori separati. Non ha bisogno di due genitori vicini ma in perenne lite. Ha bisogno di due genitori responsabili e cresciuti.
Hai / avete la possibilità di gestire una drammatica crisi di crescita con l'aiuto di un professionista terzo ed imparziale. Siete entrambe - lo credo se presto fede ai tuoi racconti - bravissime persone che sono inciampate malamente nella vita quotidiana e nei ricordi di un'adolescenza che si vorrebbe infinita e per sempre. Ma così non è, e lo sappiamo bene tutti. Pensa davvero alla possibilità di un nuovo percorso. D'altra parte, si capisce che è proprio quello che vuoi. Hai accettato di andare dallo psicologo insieme a lei: fai benissimo. Un passo in più.
Ora però smetti l'orgoglio: con quello le ferite non si curano, né le tue né le sue, ma si riempiono di sale. Non hai / avete distrutto nulla di irreparabile. Non c'è nulla di irrimediabile. Vi siete soltanto distratti e vi siete "rimessi in discussione" come individui, nella maniera peggiore possibile. Ora potete farlo come coppia e come famiglia, nella maniera migliore. Smetti di perdere tempo ed energie nel tormento, afferra la situazione in prima persona. Dalle tutta la pazienza che lei ti chiedeva quando le parti erano invertite, sciogli l'amore che hai messo in freezer e che già sta gocciolando intorno, e lei farà altrettanto. Vi ritroverete belli come non siete mai stati.
Per quel che conta, ti sono vicino.
Squonk


----------



## Old amarax (14 Settembre 2009)

Ciao squonk.
Tu come stai?


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2009)

Volevo fare una chiosa sul tema dell'"amore".

Non credo che una persona che tradisca abbia le idee chiare su chi ama, come e perché.

Si ha l'idea che un rapporto è nuovo, eccitante, gratificante (o meno), e l'altro consuetudinario, solido, routinario.

Ecco perché la pretesa - peraltro umanamente legittima - del tradito "dimmi che mi ami" suona vuota. E lascia l'eco.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> La storia del nostro amico è vera, mi rifiuto di credere che si possa inscenare una simile cosa.
> 
> Ascoltami e ti prego di credermi: io la amo, o almeno questa è la voce che ora sento dentro di me. Cosa devo fare quindi? Fare la vittima, il carnefice o starmene zitto e buono?


Potresti iniziare col mettere ordine nella tua testa.

Iniziando col pensare che se TU non avessi avuto la tua crisi e la tua "distrazione" forse lei non avrebbe avuto la sua (poi, ok, ognuno decide della propria vita come meglio crede...ma spesso vi son input ricevuti che orientano certe scelte). Quindi assumitene la tua parte di responsabilità.

Poi potreste, accantonate le reciproche rimostranze, iniziare a guardarvi davvero e non in base a ciò che vorreste l'altro/a fosse o facesse, ma così come vi siete mostrati ora, feriti, brutti, sporchi, cattivi...ma ancora vivi e desiderosi di continuare a costruire anzichè distruggere...se quella vista non vi spaventerà o non vi farà vedere l'altro/a troppo seduto/a e/o lontano/a...forse inizierete davvero un percorso adulto...anche perchè la dovete non solo a voi stessi questa crescita...ma anche a vostro figlio!


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Inside, se vuoi ascolta anche la mia voce. Sei confuso, è perfettamente umano. Hai dentro di te due forze contrarie che lottano e - per ora - vince quella coerente con il tuo IMPEGNO matrimoniale. Sei tornato. Hai dormito due notti sul divano e poi - lei te l'aveva chiesto - sei tornato nel vostro letto. Lascia perdere l'"amico" (bell'amico davvero), quello è perso e il dolore si aggiunge a dolore.
> Ma tua moglie no, non è persa. Altrimenti nemmeno lei sarebbe a casa tua, anzi VOSTRA. Non andrebbe dallo psicologo, perché la risposta se la sarebbe già data da sola e avrebbe agito di conseguenza. E' stata ferita, ha ferito. Vi siete fatti molto male ma la vittima più ferita di tutti è per ora comunque vostro figlio, la vostra famiglia. Non ha bisogno di due genitori separati. Non ha bisogno di due genitori vicini ma in perenne lite. Ha bisogno di due genitori responsabili e cresciuti.
> Hai / avete la possibilità di gestire una drammatica crisi di crescita con l'aiuto di un professionista terzo ed imparziale. Siete entrambe - lo credo se presto fede ai tuoi racconti - bravissime persone che sono inciampate malamente nella vita quotidiana e nei ricordi di un'adolescenza che si vorrebbe infinita e per sempre. Ma così non è, e lo sappiamo bene tutti. Pensa davvero alla possibilità di un nuovo percorso. D'altra parte, si capisce che è proprio quello che vuoi. Hai accettato di andare dallo psicologo insieme a lei: fai benissimo. Un passo in più.
> Ora però smetti l'orgoglio: con quello le ferite non si curano, né le tue né le sue, ma si riempiono di sale. Non hai / avete distrutto nulla di irreparabile. Non c'è nulla di irrimediabile. Vi siete soltanto distratti e vi siete "rimessi in discussione" come individui, nella maniera peggiore possibile. Ora potete farlo come coppia e come famiglia, nella maniera migliore. Smetti di perdere tempo ed energie nel tormento, afferra la situazione in prima persona. Dalle tutta la pazienza che lei ti chiedeva quando le parti erano invertite, sciogli l'amore che hai messo in freezer e che già sta gocciolando intorno, e lei farà altrettanto. Vi ritroverete belli come non siete mai stati.
> ...



A volte ci si sente talmente scoraggiati da non credere più in nulla. E forse è quello che mi sta succedendo. Ieri notte l'ultima volta che ho guardato la sveglia segnava le 2:48. ABbiamo parlato, pianto e ci siamo pure abbracciati. E' un conflitto aperto, ci rinfacciamo delle cose ma... sento che se siamo qui è per qualcosa. Non lo so se ce la faremo, ma è vero, dobbiamo provarci almeno per nsotro figlio.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> invece è così, estrema leggerezza .....


Ma Zyp l'amicizia, il rivedersi tutti insieme fingendo che non ci sia nulla... come si fa? Capisco innamorarsi ma una cosa fatta così, per leggerezza. 
Io ci leggo invece un po' di invidia nei confronti di chi si tradisce.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Avete ragione, non sono lucido, mi sembra di impazzire da un momento all'altro.


 Assolutamente non sei lucido... che valore pensi avrebbe un "ti amo" ora? Anzi, sarebbe addirittura sospetto nella sua leggerezza...


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente non sei lucido... che valore pensi avrebbe un "ti amo" ora? Anzi, sarebbe addirittura sospetto nella sua leggerezza...


Si, lo so....


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Era piccola piccola, *ma ti giuro che non lo è stata da un certo punto in poi,* non posso credere di aver cambiato idea nonostante non sentissi più di amarla.


Da quando? Mi sembra che da quando hai preso la decisione di tornare con lei ti sia sempre aspettato il tappeto rosso e i ringraziamenti... mi dispiace ma non è così che funziona. Lei non è più la donna che conoscevi, tu non sei più quello che lei ha sposato. Da qui dovete ricominciare. Capire cosa vi ha allontanato.


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Da quando? Mi sembra che da quando hai preso la decisione di tornare con lei ti sia sempre aspettato il tappeto rosso e i ringraziamenti... mi dispiace ma non è così che funziona. Lei non è più la donna che conoscevi, tu non sei più quello che lei ha sposato. Da qui dovete ricominciare. Capire cosa vi ha allontanato.



Me lo ha detto pure lei ieri....


----------



## Ingenua (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> A volte ci si sente talmente scoraggiati da non credere più in nulla. E forse è quello che mi sta succedendo. Ieri notte l'ultima volta che ho guardato la sveglia segnava le 2:48. ABbiamo parlato, pianto e ci siamo pure abbracciati. E' un conflitto aperto, ci rinfacciamo delle cose ma... sento che se siamo qui è per qualcosa. Non lo so se ce la faremo, ma è vero, dobbiamo provarci almeno per nsotro figlio.


Così si fa Inside! bravi! state andando dalla parte giusta. Per quella che è la mia esperienza ti posso dire che a me ha aiutato tantissimo parlare ma anche sfogarmi e arrabbiari come una iena. Ed è proprio da questo che io ho capito che ci tengo ancora tantissimo a lui, in caso contrario non avrei speso tutte quelle energie per qualcuno di cui non mi importva. Se pensare a lei e a quello che ti ha fatto ti causa un così profondo dolore vuol dire che ci tieni veramente a lei e lo stesso vale per lei. 
Spesso, quando ero nei momenti più neri della crisi, mi domandavo "...ma se lo lasciassi e lui si rifacesse una vita con un'altra, cosa proverei? ...e immaginare con un'altra?" e tutte le volte la risposta che mi davo era chiara! Se può esserti utile, pontela anche tu questa domanda. Un forte abbraccio, non sei solo...


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Così si fa Inside! bravi! state andando dalla parte giusta. Per quella che è la mia esperienza ti posso dire che a me ha aiutato tantissimo parlare ma anche sfogarmi e arrabbiari come una iena. Ed è proprio da questo che io ho capito che ci tengo ancora tantissimo a lui, in caso contrario non avrei speso tutte quelle energie per qualcuno di cui non mi importva. Se pensare a lei e a quello che ti ha fatto ti causa un così profondo dolore vuol dire che ci tieni veramente a lei e lo stesso vale per lei.
> Spesso, quando ero nei momenti più neri della crisi, mi domandavo "...ma se lo lasciassi e lui si rifacesse una vita con un'altra, cosa proverei? ...e immaginare con un'altra?" e tutte le volte la risposta che mi davo era chiara! Se può esserti utile, pontela anche tu questa domanda. Un forte abbraccio, non sei solo...



Grazie... quant isono qui dentro quelli che sono riusciti a recuperare?


----------



## Ingenua (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Grazie... quant isono qui dentro quelli che sono riusciti a recuperare?


Io ci sto provando con tutte le mie forze, l'ho scoperto circa 10 mesi fa. Non ti nascondo che è ancora lunga la strada, ma vedo molta pazienza in lui...nell'aspettarmi e saper seguire i miei umori altalenanti, troppo altalenanti! Anche a voi consiglio di avere moltissima pazienza e ogni giorno aggiungere un tassello nuovo alla vostra NUOVA storia. Sembrerà un lavoro interminabile ma anche ogni più pccolo e insignificante mattoncino servirà per la ricostruzine. A volte mi sembra di nn aver fatto alcun progresso e mi sento sconfortata ma se ripenso all'anno scorso... notti totalmente insonni passate a piangere... brrrrrr che brividi! ora in confronto sto molto meglio e vedrai che anche per voi sarà lo stesso.


----------



## Ingenua (15 Settembre 2009)

Aggiungo che anche a me piacerebbe sapere in quanti hanno recuperato!


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Io ci sto provando con tutte le mie forze, l'ho scoperto circa 10 mesi fa. Non ti nascondo che è ancora lunga la strada, ma vedo molta pazienza in lui...nell'aspettarmi e saper seguire i miei umori altalenanti, troppo altalenanti! Anche a voi consiglio di avere moltissima pazienza e ogni giorno aggiungere un tassello nuovo alla vostra NUOVA storia. Sembrerà un lavoro interminabile ma anche ogni più pccolo e insignificante mattoncino servirà per la ricostruzine. A volte mi sembra di nn aver fatto alcun progresso e mi sento sconfortata ma se ripenso all'anno scorso... notti totalmente insonni passate a piangere... brrrrrr che brividi! ora in confronto sto molto meglio e vedrai che anche per voi sarà lo stesso.



Ma la vita coniugale come va avanti in questo periodo transitorio? Domanda stupida: il sesso? Vi fate gesti carini? Regali? Insomma, tutte quelle cose che fanno parte di un rapporto normale, rimangono in bilico o persistono?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Aggiungo che anche a me piacerebbe sapere in quanti hanno recuperato!


Io ho recuperato (o cercato di) dopo il primo tradimento. Era pentito, piangeva, urlava quanto avesse capito fossi la donna della sua vita. Ci siamo sposati, abbiamo avuto una figlia... e mi ha ritradito. Non sono riuscita a recuperare per la seconda volta, ci siamo separati e siamo tornati buoni amici (dopo un paio d'anni).  Ma la nostra storia si è chiusa definitivamente.


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Io ho recuperato (o cercato di) dopo il primo tradimento. Era pentito, piangeva, urlava quanto avesse capito fossi la donna della sua vita. Ci siamo sposati, abbiamo avuto una figlia... e mi ha ritradito. Non sono riuscita a recuperare per la seconda volta, ci siamo separati e siamo tornati buoni amici (dopo un paio d'anni).  Ma la nostra storia si è chiusa definitivamente.


Mamma mia che brutto... ma come hai fatto a perdonarlo 2 volte e rimanere amica? Non riesco a concepirlo...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Mamma mia che brutto... ma come hai fatto a perdonarlo 2 volte e rimanere amica? Non riesco a concepirlo...


Gli ho sempre voluto bene, l'amicizia fra noi non è mai venuta meno. Non sai quanto mi manca adesso... va beh lasciamo stare va.


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gli ho sempre voluto bene, l'amicizia fra noi non è mai venuta meno. Non sai quanto mi manca adesso... va beh lasciamo stare va.



Dio che forza che hai.... un abbraccio.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Grazie... quant isono qui dentro quelli che sono riusciti a recuperare?





ingenua ha detto:


> Aggiungo che anche a me piacerebbe sapere in quanti hanno recuperato!


quando aprii il mio 3d lo chiesi anch'io, mi furono citati 2 o 3 nomi spiegando che erano comunque persone che si erano lasciate e poi riprese 
questo passaggio non l'ho voluto fare
io sono ancora qui
con le mie incertezze e paturnie
non direi "ce l'ho fatta" perchè sono ancora in mezzo al guado
ma mi chiedo se mi sentirò mai di dirlo



Inside ha detto:


> Ma la vita coniugale come va avanti in questo periodo transitorio? Domanda stupida: il sesso? Vi fate gesti carini? Regali? Insomma, tutte quelle cose che fanno parte di un rapporto normale, rimangono in bilico o persistono?


dal che evinco che non hai letto il mio 3d. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




t'è mancato il coraggio eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









si, il sesso continua
a volte più "maial style", a volte come prima (ma non si era interrotto o rarefatto nemmeno quando era in corso la storia)
si, anche i gesti carini 
per i regali gli intimai, ormai più di un anno fa, di non farmi regali importanti se non dopo aver capito oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio che era con me che voleva proseguire il suo percorso: a natale mi regalò una pettacolare di perle spettacolari e mi disse che aveva seguito le mie indicazioni (ma come vedi la mia iscrizione al forum è successiva)
il rapporto nel suo complesso non è uscito dai suoi binari


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando aprii il mio 3d lo chiesi anch'io, mi furono citati 2 o 3 nomi spiegando che erano comunque persone che si erano lasciate e poi riprese
> questo passaggio non l'ho voluto fare
> io sono ancora qui
> con le mie incertezze e paturnie
> ...


Scusa carissima, ma il thread è davvero lungo... un pò alla volta!


----------



## Ingenua (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ma la vita coniugale come va avanti in questo periodo transitorio? Domanda stupida: il sesso? Vi fate gesti carini? Regali? Insomma, tutte quelle cose che fanno parte di un rapporto normale, rimangono in bilico o persistono?


Beh, la vita coniugale riserva alti e bassi. Mi ricordo che inizialmente (e per la verità non so come sono riuscita a farlo...) facevamo l'amore con più trasporto, cosa che non succedeva da un paio d'anni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Poi pian piano realizzando quello che effettivamente mi aveva fatto lui, ho avuto periodi di "repulsione" in cui gli ho chiaramente detto che non me la sentivo di farlo. Lui mi ha capita e tutt'ora capisce i miei rifiuti. Non ti nego che è difficilissimo scacciare le immagini di loro due avvinghiati in un letto di un motel... io non ci sono ancora ruscita  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 .
 Gesti carini ce ne sono da entrambe le parti e ti dirò che sono molto più "veri" rispetto a prima. Lui non è mai stato il tipo da regali e i fiori che ogni tanto mi porta a casa ora (mai successo in 13 ani!!!!!!!!!) mi fanno capire che per lui è uno sforzo enorme, che sta cambiando (o magari è solo per mettersi a posto la coscienza...:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . Comunque si cerca di andare avanti consapevoli del fatto che dopo un momento bellissimo di piena intimità si può ricadere nel baratro della disperazione per poi risalire...


----------



## Amoremio (15 Settembre 2009)

non è possibile cancellare tutto con un colpo di spugna

e l'altalena emotiva è faticosissima

nei periodi peggiori stai male anche quando sei up
perchè sai che da un momento all'altro arriverà il down


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Beh, la vita coniugale riserva alti e bassi. Mi ricordo che inizialmente (e per la verità non so come sono riuscita a farlo...) facevamo l'amore con più trasporto, cosa che non succedeva da un paio d'anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ancora non ho avuto nessuno flash. Ma forse spesso dimentico che prima di un tradito, sono stato un traditore. E so che io dopo non ho mai fantasticato pensando al sesso con l'altra. E' un ricordo lontano e... non mi ha dato nulla in più da quel punto di vista e spero sia così anche per lei (anzi me lo ha detto: non mi ha dato nulla).


----------



## Ingenua (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Io ancora non ho avuto nessuno flash. Ma forse spesso dimentico che prima di un tradito, sono stato un traditore. E so che io dopo non ho mai fantasticato pensando al sesso con l'altra. E' un ricordo lontano e... non mi ha dato nulla in più da quel punto di vista e spero sia così anche per lei (anzi me lo ha detto: non mi ha dato nulla).


Molto meglio, forse è proprio perchè hai tradito anche tu che ora la vivi diversamente da quello che è successo a me. Io non so cosa si provi a tradire ma non credo che sia nulla di cui si possa fare a meno. Anche per questo motivo ho resistito alla tentazione di tradirlo a mia volta...e di questo sono orgogliosa di me!


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Molto meglio, forse è proprio perchè hai tradito anche tu che ora la vivi diversamente da quello che è successo a me. Io non so cosa si provi a tradire ma non credo che sia nulla di cui si possa fare a meno. Anche per questo motivo ho resistito alla tentazione di tradirlo a mia volta...e di questo sono orgogliosa di me!


Non si può descrivere cosa prova realmente un traditore, anche se forse la risposta più plausibile è: niente, per nessuno.


----------



## Old squonk (15 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao squonk.
> Tu come stai?


Ciao a te Amarax. Diciamo che mi va tutto sommato bene. Ogni tanto entro in duplice lotta contro i miei fantasmi di ieri e certe mie tendenze narcisistiche di sempre, che mi continuano ad accompagnare non appena se ne crea l'occasione. Sono sempre in agguato. Ma so per certo che, queste ultime, più in là di un certo punto non mi spingerebbero.
La mia scelta di partner di una coppia fedele è compiuta da anni e - malgrado le difficoltà caratteriali di entrambi, che comportano grandissimi alti e grandissime litigate - irreversibile.
Potrei dirmi completamente felice soltanto se la ragione non si addormentasse ogni tanto, facendo filtrare emozioni che vorrei aver già sigillato altrove, in qualche luogo irraggiungibile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E tu?


----------



## Old squonk (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> A volte ci si sente talmente scoraggiati da non credere più in nulla. E forse è quello che mi sta succedendo. Ieri notte l'ultima volta che ho guardato la sveglia segnava le 2:48. ABbiamo parlato, pianto e ci siamo pure abbracciati. E' un conflitto aperto, ci rinfacciamo delle cose ma... sento che se siamo qui è per qualcosa. Non lo so se ce la faremo, ma è vero, dobbiamo provarci almeno per nsotro figlio.


Vi state cercando: ci proverete e ci riuscirete. Anche per vostro figlio, naturalmente, ma anche per voi. Vi meritate un bel foglio bianco con tante matite colorate per riempirlo.


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Vi state cercando: ci proverete e ci riuscirete. Anche per vostro figlio, naturalmente, ma anche per voi. Vi meritate un bel foglio bianco con tante matite colorate per riempirlo.



E' quello che voglio e per il quale sto soffrendo.


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> E' quello che voglio e per il quale sto soffrendo.



Oggi mi ha mandato un bacio via sms. Mi si è aperto il cuore. Devo appigliarmi ad ogni piccola cosa bella per crederci e trarne forza.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Settembre 2009)

sì, devi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Oggi mi ha mandato un bacio via sms. Mi si è aperto il cuore. Devo appigliarmi ad ogni piccola cosa bella per crederci e trarne forza.


 E tu cosa hai risposto?


----------



## Old giulia (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Grazie... quant isono qui dentro quelli che sono riusciti a recuperare?


 
Io, tre lunghi anni.
Questo è il quarto, di lei e di quello che è successo nn ne parliamo più.


----------



## Old ellina69 (15 Settembre 2009)

non vi vedo male ...coraggio!


----------



## Old giulia (15 Settembre 2009)

Ci sono persone che pensano di risolvere un tradimento in pochi mesi...


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che pensano di risolvere un tradimento in pochi mesi...


Ops...


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu cosa hai risposto?



Che le voglio bene...


----------



## Old squonk (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Che le voglio bene...


Bravo. Ma sforzati a dirlo con una faccina meno depressa. Farà meglio a tutti e due. Un raggio di sole che riesce a passare le nuvole scure, anche se non scalda troppo e ancora non abbronza, meriterebbe un po' più di entusiasmo in prospettiva. Appena un poco di più...

Coraggio, ce la farete.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Che le voglio bene...


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Ciao a te Amarax. Diciamo che mi va tutto sommato bene. Ogni tanto entro in duplice lotta contro i miei fantasmi di ieri e certe mie tendenze narcisistiche di sempre, che mi continuano ad accompagnare non appena se ne crea l'occasione. Sono sempre in agguato. Ma so per certo che, queste ultime, più in là di un certo punto non mi spingerebbero.
> La mia scelta di partner di una coppia fedele è compiuta da anni e - malgrado le difficoltà caratteriali di entrambi, che comportano grandissimi alti e grandissime litigate - irreversibile.
> *Potrei dirmi completamente felice soltanto se la ragione non si addormentasse ogni tanto, facendo filtrare emozioni che vorrei aver già sigillato altrove, in qualche luogo irraggiungibile...*
> 
> ...


 
Sensazione destabilizzante... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io sto nel solito casino ma ad un passo solo dalla fine con il malessere che ne deriva. Ma passerà anche questo.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old amarax (15 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Che le voglio bene...


 
Questo può essere *il *vero inizio


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Questo può essere *il *vero inizio


Ieri sera però tornato a casa sono ripiombato nel baratro. Non riesco a guardarla, mi faccio prendere dallo sconforto e mi chiudo.

Poi mi sveglio, mi fumo una sigaretta (porca pupazza avevo smesso....) in balia di vento e pioggia e aspetto stupidamente una soluzione dal cielo.

Oggi è una giornata triste, mi sento più debole e sconsolato.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2009)

Forza dai Kid che abbiamo tutti le nostre preoccupazioni, anche piu' gravi delle tue. Coraggio!


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Forza dai Kid che abbiamo tutti le nostre preoccupazioni, anche piu' gravi delle tue. Coraggio!



Lo so.... ma ora mi sembra uno scoglio insormontabile.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2009)

Non lo è.

Pensa a chi ha diagnosi di 20 mesi di vita (come Swayze), o un infarto improvviso che ti cambia la vita.

Scusate, ma a volte qui si esagera.


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non lo è.
> 
> Pensa a chi ha diagnosi di 20 mesi di vita (come Swayze), o un infarto improvviso che ti cambia la vita.
> 
> Scusate, ma a volte qui si esagera.


Io capisco quello che vuoi dire. Il mio collega di lavoro, che due splendidi bimbi, sta lottando contro un tumore. Ha 38 anni. Ma ognuno vede il dolore che ha alla fine, non sempre basta pensare "poteva andarmi peggio" per stare meglio.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Settembre 2009)

se lei ti da segnali positivi,
non è proficuo reagire facendoti vedere depresso

in questa fase gli umori negativi si contagiano

lei ti manda un bacio, poi ti vede depresso
pensa "non potrà mai passargli" e si deprime
tu la vedi depressa e pensi "è triste perchè vuole lui"
e ti rideprimi e ti arrabbi
lei ti vede e pensa che l'hai fatto anche tu e lei non te l'ha messa giù così dura
le viene la trabbia
tu vedi la rabbia e dici "che str..., non è pentita"

ecc. ecc.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Io capisco quello che vuoi dire. Il mio collega di lavoro, che due splendidi bimbi, sta lottando contro un tumore. Ha 38 anni. Ma ognuno vede il dolore che ha alla fine, *non sempre basta pensare "poteva andarmi peggio" per stare meglio*.


 
Io lo vedo come un grosso aiuto, e ti parla un'altra lottatrice.Aiutati che Dio t'aiuta!!


----------



## Old ellina69 (16 Settembre 2009)

hai preso una botta tremenda (e l'hai data). ovvio che ti senta debole e sconsolato. forse è anche giusto restare un po' così, magari sfogare anche un po' di rabbia se ce l'hai (ce l'hai?). in questo momento non vedo proprio dove potresti trovare le energie per essere positivo, agguerrito, costruttivo. se stai male, prenditi un po' di tempo per stare male. anzi, se STATE male, PRENDETEVI un po' di tempo per stare male. magari abbracciati , se ci riuscite (ci riuscite?) e in silenzio.
Ti abbraccio io, per quel che vale. mi spiace


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> hai preso una botta tremenda (e l'hai data). ovvio che ti senta debole e sconsolato. forse è anche giusto restare un po' così, magari sfogare anche un po' di rabbia se ce l'hai (ce l'hai?). in questo momento non vedo proprio dove potresti trovare le energie per essere positivo, agguerrito, costruttivo. se stai male, prenditi un po' di tempo per stare male. anzi, se STATE male, PRENDETEVI un po' di tempo per stare male. magari abbracciati , se ci riuscite (ci riuscite?) e in silenzio.
> Ti abbraccio io, per quel che vale. mi spiace


Vale eccome ellina... 

Si ho anche rabbia, ma è più forte la malinconia, il sentirci lontani, mi manca tutto di noi due.


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Vale eccome ellina...
> 
> Si ho anche rabbia, ma è più forte la malinconia, il sentirci lontani, mi manca tutto di noi due.


Oggi non ce la faccio, oggi non riesco proprio ad avere pace mentale. Mi sento... solo. E' questa la sensazione che si prova in questi casi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Vale eccome ellina...
> 
> Si ho anche rabbia, ma è più forte la malinconia, il sentirci lontani, mi manca tutto di noi due.





Inside ha detto:


> Oggi non ce la faccio, oggi non riesco proprio ad avere pace mentale. Mi sento... solo. E' questa la sensazione che si prova in questi casi?


 Non evitare i suoi occhi.
Anzi fate (esplicitamente, cioè diglielo che lo vuoi fare) l'esercizio di guardarvi.
Prescrivetevi 5 minuti occhi negli occhi tutte le sere.
Funziona!


----------



## Old ellina69 (16 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non evitare i suoi occhi.
> Anzi fate (esplicitamente, cioè diglielo che lo vuoi fare) l'esercizio di guardarvi.
> Prescrivetevi 5 minuti occhi negli occhi tutte le sere.
> Funziona!


bello!


----------



## Old Iris2 (16 Settembre 2009)

*Inside*

Ma sai cosa mi stupisce di te? Al di là delle tue vicende matrimoniali, la tua carenza di entusiasmo. Io credo che tu sia un bravo ragazzo, che tu possa essere un ottimo padre e marito...ma insomma perchè così privo di entusiasmo?
La vostra situazione io non la vedo poi così tragica...è secondo me recuperabile.
Però un pò di coraggio...
Guarda che è pericoloso crogiolarsi nelle proprie paranoie. Prima ti crogiolavi nel rimorso, ora oscilli tra la disperazione, la noia, la rabbia e sentimenti vari.
Mentre tu ti lasci prendere dall'emotività, o ti fai guidare dai tuoi ondeggiamenti di animo, come una barchetta in un mare neanche tanto mosso, il tempo passa e le cose cambiano. Dovresti stare al timone, non lasciarti trasportare dalla corrente.
Guarda che la vita è così. Non è mica facile. Le cose non vanno bene da sole, bisogna fare in modo che vadano bene.
Aiutati che Dio ti aiuta. Te lo ha detto Verena. Fidati, che è così.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Oggi non ce la faccio, oggi non riesco proprio ad avere pace mentale. Mi sento... solo. E' questa la sensazione che si prova in questi casi?


Non lo so. Per me nemmeno questo tradimento ti ha scosso. Scusa la sincerità ma se fossi tua moglie davvero non saprei più cosa fare...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Oggi non ce la faccio, oggi non riesco proprio ad avere pace mentale. Mi sento... solo. E' questa la sensazione che si prova in questi casi?


sì, si prova anche quella
e in certi momenti si cerca la solitudine

si provano molte sensazioni contraddittorie o apparentemente tali

la voglia di mollare e l'esigenza di tener duro
la speranza e la disperazione
la paura, tanta paura
ma anche il coraggio dei propri sentimenti


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì, si prova anche quella
> e in certi momenti si cerca la solitudine
> 
> si provano molte sensazioni contraddittorie o apparentemente tali
> ...


Cambio idea ogni 2 minuti, è questa la verità. Ma la paura c'è eccome Amore. Forse MK hai ragione tu, probabilmente se mi vedessi da fuori mi scoraggerei pure io e non saprei che fare. Però non so cosa dirti, non riesco assolutamente a stare calmo ora, o sono indifferente e lontano oppure sono disperato. Io spero che lei capirà, altrimenti avrò fallito pure io, ma non riesco a tenere dentro tutto il caos ora, forse è troppo presto.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Cambio idea ogni 2 minuti, è questa la verità. Ma la paura c'è eccome Amore. Forse MK hai ragione tu, probabilmente se mi vedessi da fuori mi scoraggerei pure io e non saprei che fare. Però non so cosa dirti, non riesco assolutamente a stare calmo ora, o sono indifferente e lontano oppure sono disperato. Io spero che lei capirà, altrimenti avrò fallito pure io, ma non riesco a tenere dentro tutto il caos ora, forse è troppo presto.


Io mi auguro che TU capisca in primis. La confusione esistenziale (tua) degli ultimi tempi vi sta trascinando entrambi. Spero che il terapeuta serva a fare chiarezza. Non sempre le tempeste arrivano per distruggere... un abbraccio a tutti e due.


----------



## Old ellina69 (16 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Cambio idea ogni 2 minuti, è questa la verità. Ma la paura c'è eccome Amore. Forse MK hai ragione tu, probabilmente se mi vedessi da fuori mi scoraggerei pure io e non saprei che fare. Però non so cosa dirti, non riesco assolutamente a stare calmo ora, o sono indifferente e lontano oppure sono disperato. Io spero che lei capirà, altrimenti avrò fallito pure io, ma non riesco a tenere dentro tutto il caos ora, forse è troppo presto.


non potrete essere più quelli di prima. se sarà rinascita, sarà dolorosa.


----------



## Old squonk (16 Settembre 2009)

Quoto, riquoto e straquoto Amoremio e Iris2: comprensibile è la sofferenza, ma è anche il momento di afferrarvi le mani per riportarvi in superficie, non per andare ancora più a fondo. Non c'è nulla di irrecuperabile, a meno che non abbiate già deciso.
Ma dal momento che:
1) entrambi siete sotto lo stesso tetto e soffrite insieme
2) una manda un bacio e l'altro, tornato a casa e dal divano nello stesso letto, dice "ti voglio bene"
si deduce che ciò che volete NON è mandare tutto al macero.
Farsi forza e rendersi conto che la "paranoia perenne" è una condanna a morte in esecuzione. Iniettatevi entusiasmo, proprio quando sembra che tutto sprofondi. Basta piangere, per favore, non ve lo meritate proprio e non è quello che volete.

ps: prendersi tempo per piangere va bene, ma senza esagerare. Le dinamiche da far combaciare sono due, a forza di respingersi a vicenda non si va da nessuna parte. E c'è sempre una terza persona molto più piccola che è lì, con la sua presenza, a suonare la sveglia ai due più grandi.


----------



## Old squonk (16 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> non potrete essere più quelli di prima. se sarà rinascita, sarà dolorosa.


Quelli di prima non esistono più già adesso, e questa è una vera fortuna. Ad essere doloroso, molto, è soltanto il parto e il travaglio è proprio ora in corso. Quando la rinascità sarà avvenuta (non dico "se" ma "quando"), sarà molto, molto luminosa...
Non so perché e mi rendo conto che sembra paradossale, ma a leggere la storia di Inside e di sua moglie mi prende l'ottimismo.


----------



## Old squonk (16 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Sensazione destabilizzante...


Già. Ma a prestare fede alle parole del mio analista devo arrendermi al fatto che non scomparirà mai. Devo imparare soltanto a gestirla e a conviverci.



amarax ha detto:


> Io sto nel solito casino ma ad un passo solo dalla fine con il malessere che ne deriva. Ma passerà anche questo.
> Un abbraccio


Un abbraccio anche a te e ti auguro di cuore di passare in fretta il momento. Scusa la banalità, ma è il miglior augurio che riesco a farti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Già. Ma a prestare fede alle parole del mio analista devo arrendermi al fatto che non scomparirà mai. Devo imparare soltanto a gestirla e a conviverci.
> 
> 
> 
> Un abbraccio anche a te e ti auguro di cuore di passare in fretta il momento. Scusa la banalità, ma è il miglior augurio che riesco a farti.


 E ...guardatevi: 

Storia di noi due
http://www.spietati.it/archivio/recensioni/s/storia_di_noi_due.htm


Caso mai
http://www.movieplayer.it/film/185/casomai/

e poi dimmi cos'è successo


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

*come va, inside?*


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> *come va, inside?*



Siamo qui col bimbo che guarda Winnie Pooh, lei sul divano e io in terra col portatile sulle gambe. Oggi sono andato a prenderla al lavoro. Non c'è stato grande dialogo, mi ha chiesto cose da "routine" quotidiana e stop. Visi entrambi ancora molto tirati, nessun tentativo di contatto.

Però siamo qui, a casa.


----------



## Old ancheIO (16 Settembre 2009)

Potreste ripartire proprio pensando al vostro bel bimbo che guarda Winnie the Pooh...avete il dono di un figlio e, nonostante tutto, siete una famiglia...cos'altro si può volere?


Inside ha detto:


> Siamo qui col bimbo che guarda Winnie Pooh, lei sul divano e io in terra col portatile sulle gambe. Oggi sono andato a prenderla al lavoro. Non c'è stato grande dialogo, mi ha chiesto cose da "routine" quotidiana e stop. Visi entrambi ancora molto tirati, nessun tentativo di contatto.
> 
> Però siamo qui, a casa.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Potreste ripartire proprio pensando al vostro bel bimbo che guarda Winnie the Pooh...avete il dono di un figlio e, nonostante tutto, siete una famiglia...cos'altro si può volere?



Ieri sera, una volta andati a letto ho ceduto, ho sentito la voglia di farle le coccole. Nulla di trascendentale, non riesco ancora a sciogliermi, però avevo bisogno di avere un contatto con lei. Da questo episodio ho dedotto che comunque non riuscirò mai ad odiarla.

QUesta mattina al risveglio mi ha chiesto se sono riuscito a dormire. 

E' poco lo so, ma cerco di trarre forza da ogni piccola cosa.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ieri sera, una volta andati a letto ho ceduto, ho sentito la voglia di farle le coccole. Nulla di trascendentale, non riesco ancora a sciogliermi, però avevo bisogno di avere un contatto con lei. Da questo episodio ho dedotto che comunque non riuscirò mai ad odiarla.
> 
> QUesta mattina al risveglio mi ha chiesto se sono riuscito a dormire.
> 
> E' poco lo so, ma cerco di trarre forza da ogni piccola cosa.


non c'è altra strada.
è lunga
in salita
ma è quella


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Per sdrammatizzare volevo chiedere: esiste una qualche onoreficenza, qualche titolo onorario per chi nella propria vita è stato sia traditore che tradito? Fatemi ridere un pò ragazzi....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

se posto l'immagine precisa mi bannano
vediamo se riesco a spiegare con specifico riferimento a chi prima ha fatto la bastardata e poi l'ha ricevuta

si tratta di un cactus spinoso di forma allungata e grosse dimensioni

tipo questo http://images.wildmadagascar.org/pictures/bemaraha/blooming_cactus.JPG ma senza i fiori

però non si mette in vaso


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se posto l'immagine precisa mi bannano
> vediamo se riesco a spiegare con specifico riferimento a chi prima ha fatto la bastardata e poi l'ha ricevuta
> 
> si tratta di un cactus spinoso di forma allungata e grosse dimensioni
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


>


non ho sdrammatizzato bene?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ho sdrammatizzato bene?


Si tranquilla, mi hai strappato un sorriso.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Settembre 2009)

*presente ma*



Inside ha detto:


> Per sdrammatizzare volevo chiedere: esiste una qualche onoreficenza, qualche titolo onorario per chi nella propria vita è stato sia traditore che tradito? Fatemi ridere un pò ragazzi....


per il momento nessuna medaglia.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

Corna d'avorio mica cotiche


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Settembre 2009)

*a sì*

Iside.. volevo anche dirti che non so come andrà a finire la tua storia.. ma il rischio, più che fondato, che corri, è quello di imparare a convivere con l'insoddisfazione, con il risultato di non ricordare più nulla che sia vero fra te e tua moglie. 
se scegli ancora lei, fallo perché la vuoi oggi per quella che è e non per quella che era. esci dai tuoi schemi fissi se vuoi che non diventi un matrimonio in cui vi accontenterete e basta.
pciù.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Nefertiti,
se t'impegni puoi vincere quelle portatili






che possono essere portate da chi, in famiglia, le detiene di volta in volta


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Corna d'avorio mica cotiche


 vabbè ma è una situazione fin troppo frequente per poter assegnare un premio, dai. Quasi chiunque è passato nei due ruoli, nell'arco di una vita. Consapevolmente o meno...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè ma è una situazione fin troppo frequente per poter assegnare un premio, dai. Quasi chiunque è passato nei due ruoli, nell'arco di una vita. Consapevolmente o meno...


Era ironico.

Non ci son premi per chi non fa altro che seguire la  natura.

(Sento che arriva il linciaggio)


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era ironico.
> 
> Non ci son premi per chi non fa altro che seguire la natura.
> 
> (Sento che arriva il linciaggio)


 Lo so che era ironico... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Solita teoria del LM, eh?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so che era ironico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il Leone marino for president!

Inside perdono, non intendo sminuire il tuo problema


----------



## Old Quintina (17 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se posto l'immagine precisa mi bannano
> vediamo se riesco a spiegare con specifico riferimento a chi prima ha fatto la bastardata e poi l'ha ricevuta
> 
> si tratta di un cactus spinoso di forma allungata e grosse dimensioni
> ...


 
E per chi prima l'ha ricevuta e poi l'ha fatta? Peggio ancora, vero? Perché sapeva quanto male fa...

Io comunque ho troncato con l'inglesino... e mi sto impegnando per far funzionare il mio rapporto con mio marito. Non ho confessato niente.

Scusa l'OT Inside.

Secondo me ce la potete fare. Se l'hai abbracciata e lei si è lasciata abbracciare, credo che sia un buon segno


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside, secondo me invece potrebbe essere più facile per te superare questa situazione, proprio perchè tu per primo l'hai creata.
Se le mie corna fossero arrivate dopo un mia infedeltà, le avrei vissute meglio, avrei perdonato con più facilità.
Purtroppo sono arrivate dopo dieci anni di totale fedeltà, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, e non sono riuscita ad accettare e superare (complice anche la sua reiterazione del reato, ovviamente).
Per assurdo, guardandovi dall'esterno, continuo a trovare più difficile per tua moglie superare la situazione, che non per te.
Concordo con chi ti ha scritto (Anna, se non sbaglio) di non abituarti a vivere nell'insoddisfazione cronica.
Superata l'euforia per essere riusciti a recuperare il matrimonio, le sensazioni spiacevoli momentaneamente rimosse torneranno a galla.
Per quello, anche secondo me, qui non si tratta di ricostruire, ma di guardare ciò che siete OGGI e capire se ci sono le basi per una NUOVA storia tra di voi.
In bocca al lupo, di cuore.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Inside, secondo me invece potrebbe essere più facile per te superare questa situazione, proprio perchè tu per primo l'hai creata.
> Se le mie corna fossero arrivate dopo un mia infedeltà, le avrei vissute meglio, avrei perdonato con più facilità.
> Purtroppo sono arrivate dopo dieci anni di totale fedeltà, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, e non sono riuscita ad accettare e superare (complice anche la sua reiterazione del reato, ovviamente).
> Per assurdo, guardandovi dall'esterno, continuo a trovare più difficile per tua moglie superare la situazione, che non per te.
> ...


Io non ho ancora la convinzione di poter recuperare il matrimonio, ci stiamo semplicemente provando. Ma ti assicuro che per prima cosa vorrei vedere impegno da parte sua, il mio arriverà di conseguenza.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora la convinzione di poter recuperare il matrimonio, ci stiamo semplicemente provando. Ma ti assicuro che per prima cosa vorrei vedere impegno da parte sua, il mio arriverà di conseguenza.


Io temo che lei, per quanto assurdo ti possa sembrare, adesso che sei passato dall'altra parte della barricata, non abbia ancora superato il tuo di tradimento.
Lo so che non si reagisce ad un'infedeltà con un'altra infedeltà ma... Non so... A livello empatico posso capire come si sia sentita.
Forse ha voluto farti del male per farti capire il dolore che ha provato lei.
Forse ha pensato di poter superare meglio questa situazione rendendoti "pan per focaccia"...
Tutti "forse" ovviamente.
E temo che questo impegno da parte sua non lo vedrai, non perchè non gliene importi più niente, ma perchè secondo me lei non ha mai superato quello che le hai fatto tu. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono solo sensazioni, ma mi riesce più facile immedesimarmi in lei che non in te.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io temo che lei, per quanto assurdo ti possa sembrare, adesso che sei passato dall'altra parte della barricata, non abbia ancora superato il tuo di tradimento.
> Lo so che non si reagisce ad un'infedeltà con un'altra infedeltà ma... Non so... A livello empatico posso capire come si sia sentita.
> Forse ha voluto farti del male per farti capire il dolore che ha provato lei.
> Forse ha pensato di poter superare meglio questa situazione rendendoti "pan per focaccia"...
> ...



Io invece mi auguro non sia così, perchè altrimenti staremmo solo perdendo tempo. Io capisco le SUE ragioni, capisco le MIE colpe però a tutto c'è un limite. Che debba essere io a metterci impegno per recuperarla, mi pare un controsenso non da poco. Lei mi ha tradito nel momento in cui io ci stavo mettendo il massimo impegno per dimostrarle che la amavo e volevo solo lei. Non vi dico nemmeno cosa avevo preparato per il nostro anniversario, perchè mi si spezza il cuore, davvero.  Dovrei semplicemente "capirla" con le corna che gentilmente mi ha restituito e dirle "ribadisco che mi dispiace per quello che ho fatto"?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora la convinzione di poter recuperare il matrimonio, ci stiamo semplicemente provando. Ma ti assicuro che per prima cosa *vorrei vedere impegno da parte sua*,* il mio arriverà di conseguenza.*


non ho mica capito.. cioè sei tu che adesso fai l'offeso e pretendi impegno prima da parte sua? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




guarda che l'impegno non porta mica a ri-innamorarsi di qualcuno, sai?
semmai porta alla reciproca sopportazione.
scegli tu quello che vuoi per te e per lei. te l'ho detto prima: dimentica quello che eravate perché non siete più gli stessi agli occhi dell'altro e non lo sarete mai più.. però potreste scoprire di piacervi più adesso di prima, se solo riusciste a non identificarvi più nell'idea di matrimonio che avevate entrambi prima, visto dove vi ha portati....


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> IDovrei semplicemente "capirla" con le corna che gentilmente mi ha restituito e dirle "ribadisco che mi dispiace per quello che ho fatto"?


Forse dovresti semplicemente lasciare parlare il cuore e non l'orgoglio. Continuo a pensare che il suo sia stato un grido di dolore, quando si sta male, davvero male, succede di fare questi errori.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ho mica capito.. cioè sei tu che adesso fai l'offeso e pretendi impegno prima da parte sua?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ribadisco Anna, negli ultimi mesi io l'impegno ce l'ho messo, sangue e sudore, fidati. Avevo capito di amarla e glie lo stavo dimostrando. E ora per cosa dovrei metterci l'impegno, per smussarle le corna con le mie? Mi state prendendo in giro vero?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Forse dovresti semplicemente lasciare parlare il cuore e non l'orgoglio. Continuo a pensare che il suo sia stato un grido di dolore, quando si sta male, davvero male, succede di fare questi errori.


MK lo so, ci sono passato pure io. Il cuore lo sto già facendo parlare, sono a casa e la abbraccio, la aspetto. Non è sufficiente?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside, il mio è un punto di vista da tradita, non dimenticarlo.
Ma io ho questa forte sensazione che lei abbia una rabbia incredibile dentro di sè e che non sia in grado di gestirla.
Questa rabbia l'ha portata a tradirti.
Non sa più come e dove sbattere la testa.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> MK lo so, ci sono passato pure io. Il cuore lo sto già facendo parlare, sono a casa e la abbraccio, la aspetto. *Non è sufficiente*?


Dovresti chiederlo a lei. Anche il tuo è stato un grido di dolore? Mi sembra che siano state due situazioni diverse le vostre.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Inside, il mio è un punto di vista da tradita, non dimenticarlo.
> Ma io ho questa forte sensazione che lei abbia una rabbia incredibile dentro di sè e che non sia in grado di gestirla.
> Questa rabbia l'ha portata a tradirti.
> Non sa più come e dove sbattere la testa.


Lo credo anch'io.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Inside, il mio è un punto di vista da tradita, non dimenticarlo.
> Ma io ho questa forte sensazione che lei abbia una rabbia incredibile dentro di sè e che non sia in grado di gestirla.
> Questa rabbia l'ha portata a tradirti.
> Non sa più come e dove sbattere la testa.


E allora la mia domanda è questa e rispondimi sinceramente ti prego: sono io che devo metterci ulteriore impegno per riaverla, lei, oppure entrambi.

E considera perfavore, che davvero negli ultimi mesi le ho dato TUTTO quello che potevo darle. Se non è stato sufficiente, sono in pace con la mia coscienza, perchè più di così... non ho da darle.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ribadisco Anna, negli ultimi mesi io l'impegno ce l'ho messo, sangue e sudore, fidati. Avevo capito di amarla e glie lo stavo dimostrando. E ora per cosa dovrei metterci l'impegno, per smussarle le corna con le mie? *Mi state prendendo in giro vero?[/*quote]
> 
> amavi chi?
> scusa, Insy, ma sul serio non ti sei mai accorto che si vedeva con il tuo amico? mai sospettato nulla?
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> MK lo so, ci sono passato pure io. Il cuore lo sto già facendo parlare, sono a casa e la abbraccio, la aspetto. Non è sufficiente?


(scusa se rispondo alla domanda rivolta a MK)
No. Non è sufficiente, ma semplicemente perchè tu non puoi giudicare o comprendere il suo dolore con i tuoi parametri.
Non è detto che le reazioni che ti aspetti tu, siano quelle che può darti lei.
Non puoi capire veramente come si sente, perchè NON SEI LEI.
Eppure, proprio perchè scrivi qui dovresti aver capito come ad uno stesso tradimento corrispondano diverse reazioni, in base alle persone.
C'è chi riprova, chi perdona, chi non tollera, chi smette di amare, chi si vendica... ecc

Non arrabbiarti, non so come dirtelo... Non sei nella posizione di fare l'offeso, credimi.
Ok. E' andata così. Tu hai iniziato e lei ha continuato.
Datevi tempo.Non metterle fretta.
Intanto siete ancora a casa insieme, non è poco, sai?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Inside ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ribadisco Anna, negli ultimi mesi io l'impegno ce l'ho messo, sangue e sudore, fidati. Avevo capito di amarla e glie lo stavo dimostrando. E ora per cosa dovrei metterci l'impegno, per smussarle le corna con le mie? *Mi state prendendo in giro vero?[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> E allora la mia domanda è questa e rispondimi sinceramente ti prego: sono io che devo metterci ulteriore impegno per riaverla, lei, oppure entrambi.
> 
> E considera perfavore, che davvero negli ultimi mesi le ho dato TUTTO quello che potevo darle. Se non è stato sufficiente, sono in pace con la mia coscienza, perchè più di così... non ho da darle.


I vostri tempi sono diversi.
Tu (da traditore) avresti voluto dimenticare tutto (il senso di colpa), buttarti tutto alle spalle e ricominciare a essere una famiglia felice.
Lei (da tradita) era ancora alle prese con la rabbia, l'odio, la delusione, il senso di sfiducia... e poi vabbè, ha fatto la frittata anche lei purtroppo.
Da fuori io vedo che i vostri tempi non coincidono.
Tu sei in fase ricostruttiva.
Lei non ha ancora metabolizzato.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> (scusa se rispondo alla domanda rivolta a MK)
> No. Non è sufficiente, ma semplicemente perchè tu non puoi giudicare o comprendere il suo dolore con i tuoi parametri.
> Non è detto che le reazioni che ti aspetti tu, siano quelle che può darti lei.
> Non puoi capire veramente come si sente, perchè NON SEI LEI.
> ...



Io non posso credere che qui dentro si possa lasciare passare l'idea che è "normale" restituire le corna, e che anzi si dovrebbe capire. Tutto qui.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Sul tuo amico stendiamo un velo pietoso perchè secondo me si è anche approfittato delle confidenze e del momento difficile e di confusione che viveva tua moglie.
Quello lì cancellalo proprio dalla tua mente. Come fosse morto.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Io non posso credere che qui dentro si possa lasciare passare l'idea che è "normale" restituire le corna, e che anzi si dovrebbe capire. Tutto qui.


Allora, provo a spiegarmi meglio.
Non che sia "normale"...

Però. 
Io ero già separata legalmente quando ho avuto un'altra storia, ma non lo ero ancora affettivamente.
Affettivamente gli ero ancora legata, non a caso anche lui ha "sclerato" appena saputo della mia relazione (e ripeto, io ero SEPARATA in tribunale).
Eppure, mi sono sentita come se gli avessi restituito "il favore".
Ho avuto la sensazione di essermi vendicata.

Non è NORMALE. E' UMANO.
Quando si combatte con tanti sentimenti contrastanti tutti insieme, la cavolata si può fare. Può capitare. Non che sia "normale".


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Io non posso credere che qui dentro si possa lasciare passare l'idea che è "normale" restituire le corna, e che anzi si dovrebbe capire. Tutto qui.


Continuo a restare della mia idea. Il concetto di corna in questa storia è diverso. Tornerei indietro Inside se fossi in te, cercherei di capire cosa ti ha portato al tradimento. E' lì che tua moglie sta ancora, sta cercando disperatamente di trovare il senso.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sul tuo amico stendiamo un velo pietoso perchè secondo me si è anche approfittato delle confidenze e del momento difficile e di confusione che viveva tua moglie.
> Quello lì cancellalo proprio dalla tua mente. Come fosse morto.



E su questo siamo assolutamente in sintonia....


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Continuo a restare della mia idea. Il concetto di corna in questa storia è diverso. Tornerei indietro Inside se fossi in te, cercherei di capire cosa ti ha portato al tradimento. E' lì che tua moglie sta ancora, sta cercando disperatamente di trovare il senso.



Io una mia idea me la sono fatta, l'ho esposta a lei e spero di avere conferma dalla psicologa. Lei lo sa.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora la convinzione di poter recuperare il matrimonio, ci stiamo semplicemente provando. Ma ti assicuro che per prima cosa vorrei vedere impegno da parte sua, il mio arriverà di conseguenza.


non capisci Inside
il tuo impegno non può essere condizionato al suo
non siete 2 dodicenni cl telefono "attacca tu, no prima tu, no l'ho detto prima io, ecc."

ognuno deve fare una parte
ma in questo momento siete come 2 specchi uno di fronte all'altro
l'immagine di uno si potenzia all'infinito nell'altro
se l'immagine è depressa, la depressione si riflette e potenzia miliardi di volte
(e se è serena il potenziamento è meno intenso, sappilo, perchè il down dell'otto volante emozionale si basa su fatti oggettivi, mentre l'up prevalentemente su speranze)
ricorda che tu un minimo di conforto e di aiuto per razionalizzare riesci ad averlo sul forum, lei no


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ribadisco Anna, negli ultimi mesi io l'impegno ce l'ho messo, sangue e sudore, fidati. Avevo capito di amarla e glie lo stavo dimostrando. E ora per cosa dovrei metterci l'impegno, per smussarle le corna con le mie? Mi state prendendo in giro vero?


se non ci vuoi mettere impegno, nessuno ti obbliga a restare
se resti ce lo dovresti mettere
e sarà durissimo e lungo
se parti con questi discorsi perdi il tuo tempo e il suo
e rovini la serenità di tuo figlio


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Inside, il mio è un punto di vista da tradita, non dimenticarlo.
> Ma io ho questa forte sensazione che lei abbia una rabbia incredibile dentro di sè e che non sia in grado di gestirla.
> *Questa rabbia l'ha portata a tradirti.*
> Non sa più come e dove sbattere la testa.


Non lo so se sia rabbia... magari solo bisogno di comprensione... stai male, ti confidi con l'amico... lui ti capisce... ed ecco il patatrack.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Continuo a restare della mia idea. Il concetto di corna in questa storia è diverso. Tornerei indietro Inside se fossi in te, cercherei di capire cosa ti ha portato al tradimento. E' lì che tua moglie sta ancora, sta cercando disperatamente di trovare il senso.


Mi sembra assurdo che una persona che a sua volta ha tradito, possa cercare le cause del tradimento altrui!

veramente assurdo, soprattutto perche' dubito abbia lei stessa ben chiare le ragioni del suo di tradimento.


----------



## Old Iris2 (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> I vostri tempi sono diversi.
> Tu (da traditore) avresti voluto dimenticare tutto (il senso di colpa), buttarti tutto alle spalle e ricominciare a essere una famiglia felice.
> Lei (da tradita) era ancora alle prese con la rabbia, l'odio, la delusione, il senso di sfiducia... e poi vabbè, ha fatto la frittata anche lei purtroppo.
> Da fuori io vedo che i vostri tempi non coincidono.
> ...


C'è da dire che entrambi hanno tempi biblici, musi lunghi e tempi morti.
Mica lo so come fate.


----------



## Old Iris2 (17 Settembre 2009)

Beh..un passo avanti. Da utente in para perenne, sei in dormiveglia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non vorrei che il tempo passasse invano. Voi in silenzio, ed il vostro matrimonio in frantumi.
Reagisci, perchè te ne pentirai. 
Neanche la separazione arriva da sola, bisogna chiederla.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Me ne stavo lentamente rendendo conto, ci sarei sicuramente arrivato da solo prima o poi... però l'ho sempre negato a me stesso perchè non avrei mai pensato che mia moglie potesse fare una cosa simile con un amico al quale volevo quasi bene, non di certo perchè avevo ancora la mente annebbiata dall'altra. Scusami.


nemmeno lei lo pensava di te


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so se sia rabbia... magari solo bisogno di comprensione... stai male, ti confidi con l'amico... lui ti capisce... ed ecco il patatrack.


Anche, certamente.
E il non sentirsi più desiderata dal proprio marito, è una sensazione bruttissima.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> C'è da dire che entrambi hanno tempi biblici, musi lunghi e tempi morti.
> Mica lo so come fate.


Forse c'erano troppe cose non dette, non risolte, tra di loro.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non capisci Inside
> il tuo impegno non può essere condizionato al suo
> non siete 2 dodicenni cl telefono "attacca tu, no prima tu, no l'ho detto prima io, ecc."
> 
> ...



Ok, su questo ci arrivo. Però un pò di umanità ragazzi, sono un neo cornuto, mi aspetterei almeno un minimo di impegno iniziale da parte sua, non mi sembra di chiedere la luna!


----------



## Old Iris2 (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Forse c'erano troppe cose non dette, non risolte, tra di loro.


 Non posso giudicare. Io ho un carattere ben diverso.
Obiettivamente non posso essere di alcun aiuto ad inside..e quindi gli auguro in bocca al lupo, e passo la mano.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Io non posso credere che qui dentro si possa lasciare passare l'idea che è "normale" restituire le corna, e che anzi si dovrebbe capire. Tutto qui.


ti importa sapere se è normale?
no, non lo è, ma capita
prima, ti chiedevi se era normale che tu la tradissi ?
perchè non era normale neanche quello, sai

pretendevi che lei capisse prima
e ti lamentavi di non vederla reagire come avresti voluto

perchè adesso che sei dall'altra parte pretendi di non dover fare ciò che prima pretendevi facesse lei?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ok, su questo ci arrivo. Però un pò di umanità ragazzi, sono un neo cornuto, mi aspetterei almeno un minimo di impegno iniziale da parte sua, non mi sembra di chiedere la luna!


Ti arrabbi se ti dico che ho la sensazione che il tuo dolore debba essere per forza più profondo del suo?
Ti arrabbi se ti dico che ti leggo un po' troppo concentrato su te stesso, un po' troppo _inside_centrico?
Non te lo dico per cattiveria, eh... ma perchè da fuori a me sembra così.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti importa sapere se è normale?
> no, non lo è, ma capita
> prima, ti chiedevi se era normale che tu la tradissi ?
> perchè non era normale neanche quello, sai
> ...


Forse perchè non credo che sia restituendo il favore che puoi spronare una persona a reagire!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non posso giudicare. Io ho un carattere ben diverso.


Io sono per la distruzione immediata della credenza delle porcellane.
Non ce la farei nemmeno io a stare al passo con i loro tempi e modi.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti importa sapere se è normale?
> no, non lo è, ma capita
> prima, ti chiedevi se era normale che tu la tradissi ?
> perchè non era normale neanche quello, sai
> ...









Inside te lo dico in maniera benevola, muovi il culo!
Rifletti troppo e agisci poco.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ti arrabbi se ti dico che ho la sensazione che il tuo dolore debba essere per forza più profondo del suo?
> Ti arrabbi se ti dico che ti leggo un po' troppo concentrato su te stesso, un po' troppo _inside_centrico?
> Non te lo dico per cattiveria, eh... ma perchè da fuori a me sembra così.


Ribadisco: forse è il momento. Sai com'è, non ho mai avuto le corna, sono leggermente shockato.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Forse perchè non credo che sia restituendo il favore che puoi spronare una persona a reagire!


Non te lo ha fatto consapevolmente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Subire per primi un tradimento è devastante.
Ti crolla tutto addosso.
Tutto.
Convinzioni, progetti, fiducia, stima ed autostima.

Mi azzardo a dire una cosa in più: Forse una moglie che è anche mamma non vive il tradimento due volte?
Io l'ho vissuto così.
Ho sentito tradita sia me che nostra figlia.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Inside te lo dico in maniera benevola, muovi il culo!
> Rifletti troppo e agisci poco.



Ripeto, forse avete perso un pezzo della storia.... l'ultima volta che ho mosso il culo e l'ho fatto per il nostro bene mettendo da parte orgoglio e pregiudizio, qualcuno ha usato il mio culo. Capite da soli che abbia un pò di timore nel farlo ancora e che aspetto un minimo di certezze?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ribadisco: forse è il momento. Sai com'è, *non ho mai avuto le corna*, sono leggermente shockato.


Tua moglie sì, invece, e grazie a te. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Inside: Tu hai le corna, tu sei shockato, tu ti stavi impegnando, tu hai dato tutto te stesso... tu tu tu tu... sembri una linea telefonica occupata.

Mi dice cosa ti piace di tua moglie?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ripeto, forse avete perso un pezzo della storia.... l'ultima volta che ho mosso il culo e l'ho fatto per il nostro bene mettendo da parte orgoglio e pregiudizio, qualcuno ha usato il mio culo. Capite da soli che abbia un pò di timore nel farlo ancora e che aspetto un minimo di certezze?


Inside, potenzialmente stiamo tutti col culo all'aria quando si parla di relazioni, amore, matrimonio e chi piu'ne ha piu' ne metta: quando meno te lo aspetti track! (chiedo perdono per la metafora 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

Puoi vivere parandoti il culo, ma questo ti impedira' di usare le mani (quindi non vivere normalmente) e non ti assicurera' di certo di non prenderla mai.

Il mio consiglio e'di fregartene del tuo retro se tieni al tuo matrimonio, perche' ci vuole piu' tempo a dimenticare i rimpianti ( Only thing that your regret You need more time to forget )


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ok, su questo ci arrivo. Però un pò di umanità ragazzi, sono un neo cornuto, mi aspetterei almeno un minimo di impegno iniziale da parte sua, non mi sembra di chiedere la luna!


ma se ti ho raccontato che mio marito all'inizio sembrava avercela con me 
e tu le tenevi il muso
la aggredivi pure se ti chiedeva cosa avevi

lei ora 
ancora confusa per il tuo tradimento
non riconosce più se stessa
tradendo te si è tradita da sola
prima era arrabbiata con te per il tradimento e con sè stessa per non averlo saputo evitare
ora con te per averla messa in questa situazione di fragilità emotiva e con sè per trovarcisi e non saper che fare
aggiungi a queste arrabbiature tutta una serie di altri sentimenti (dolore, paura ecc.) con analoghe caratteristiche di specularità

lei è in palla
probabilmente come te, ma forse più
chi ha più cervello (in questo caso, raziocinio) lo usi

tu almeno pensi che forse ce la potreste fare
lei probabilmente, in questo momento,  non è in grado di pensare


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Forse perchè non credo che sia restituendo il favore che puoi spronare una persona a reagire!


E' che lei ti ha restituito il favore (corna) nel peggiore dei modi....
e' stata veramente una vendetta con i fiocchi.....


Non ti arrabbiare Kid , 
ma penso che chi fa' le corna dovrebbe anche subirle
per capire quanto fanno male.....

Dai, coraggio, ora sei 2 volte migliore,
1 : perche' ti eri gia' pentio
2 : perche' le hai subite anche te'

Soffrire fa' male, ma a volte serve....


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (17 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se ti ho raccontato che mio marito all'inizio sembrava avercela con me
> e tu le tenevi il muso
> la aggredivi pure se ti chiedeva cosa avevi
> 
> ...



Ottima analisi...


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Tua moglie sì, invece, e grazie a te.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si va bene ho capito. Non posso nemmeno concedermi 10 giorni di rabbia e delusione. E' tutta colpa mia e io devo riparare alle corna che mia moglie mi ha messo giustamente, visto che io ho sbagliato per primo.

Io la devo capire, io devo spronarla, io devo dimenticare. Io non devo aspettarmi reazioni da parte sua perchè non me le deve. 

Mi auguro solo che dio mi doni un braccio e una testa in più a questo punto. 

E lei.... deve fare qualcosa?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Forse perchè non credo che sia restituendo il favore che puoi spronare una persona a reagire!


io non credo lo pensi neanche lei
non credo l'abbia fatto per vendetta
forse per troppo dolore di cui qualcuno ha approfittato

te l'ho detto in questo 3d per farti capire
non l'avevo mai scritto nel mio

io aborro ogni forma di tradimento
sono leale ad oltranza 
a maggior ragione con il mio amore, la mia squadra di vita il mio "noi"

eppure in diversi momenti dopo aver saputo ho sentito che sarei caduta tra le braccia del primo essere che avesse allungato una mano per farmi una carezza


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non te lo ha fatto consapevolmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anch'io ho pensato che pur di stare con quella avrebbe cresciuto i figli di lei e del marito invece che vivere il quotidiano con i suoi


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non credo lo pensi neanche lei
> non credo l'abbia fatto per vendetta
> forse per troppo dolore di cui qualcuno ha approfittato
> 
> ...


Ma io penso anche che se hai avuto paura per il tuo matrimonio, anche se non per colpa tua, non rischi di andare a peggiorare la situazione lanciandogli sopra una bomba atomica. 

Con questo ribadisco che io posso CAPIRE, m anon posso GIUSTIFICARE tutto.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Si va bene ho capito. Non posso nemmeno concedermi 10 giorni di rabbia e delusione. E' tutta colpa mia e io devo riparare alle corna che mia moglie mi ha messo giustamente, visto che io ho sbagliato per primo.
> 
> Io la devo capire, io devo spronarla, io devo dimenticare. Io non devo aspettarmi reazioni da parte sua perchè non me le deve.
> 
> ...


 
Non ti ho detto questo, e tu non mi hai risposto...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Si va bene ho capito. Non posso nemmeno concedermi 10 giorni di rabbia e delusione. E' tutta colpa mia e io devo riparare alle corna che mia moglie mi ha messo giustamente, visto che io ho sbagliato per primo.
> 
> Io la devo capire, io devo spronarla, io devo dimenticare. Io non devo aspettarmi reazioni da parte sua perchè non me le deve.
> 
> ...


capirsi
e poi perdonarsi
qundo perdonerà sè stessa
per non aver saputo evitare il tuo tradimento
e per essere scivolata nel suo
comincerà a guarire

se tu sarai ancora lì 
comincerete a poter rifondare il "noi"


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Tua moglie sì, invece, e grazie a te.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi piace il suo viso, mi piace la sua volontà nel lavoro, mi piace come fa l'amore, mi piace perchè crede sempre in quello che fa o che dice.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anch'io ho pensato che pur di stare con quella avrebbe cresciuto i figli di lei e del marito invece che vivere il quotidiano con i suoi


L'ho pensato anche io. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma è difficile far capire a Inside come può sentirsi una donna che è anche mamma. Loro hanno un bimbo di 4 anni, una brutta età per fargli subire una separazione... La moglie avrà sofferto anche per questo pensiero...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Mi piace il suo viso, mi piace la sua volontà nel lavoro, mi piace come fa l'amore, mi piace perchè crede sempre in quello che fa o che dice.


Riparti da queste cose e non la pressare.
I suoi tempi non sono i tuoi.
Finchè pensi che valga la pena aspettarla, aspettala.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Settembre 2009)

Stacco. Non arrabbiarti con noi, cerchiamo solo di farti considerare altri punti di vista.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anche io.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posso capire pure questo fidati. E te lo dico senza presunzione, ma per il semplice motivo che amo mio figlio, gli sono sempre vicino e l'ho cresciuto bene. Non mi sento un falso modesto nel dire che mio figlio è molto più legato a me che alla madre, perchè ho più pazienza di lei e mio figlio l'ha notato. Sono certo che se dovessimo lasciarci, lui vorrebbe stare con me.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Stacco. Non arrabbiarti con noi, cerchiamo solo di farti considerare altri punti di vista.


Prima di farmi arrabbiare davvero ce ne vuole sai....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ma io penso anche che se hai avuto paura per il tuo matrimonio, anche se non per colpa tua, non rischi di andare a peggiorare la situazione lanciandogli sopra una bomba atomica.
> 
> Con questo ribadisco che io posso CAPIRE, m anon posso GIUSTIFICARE tutto.


ah no?
forse stavolta ti faccio sorridere
in uno di quei momenti di "fame" di carezze, di terrore paralizzante di perderlo per sempre (paura non rende), di necessità di qualcosa che risollevasse la mia autostima, di rabbia feroce contro me stessa per non averlo saputo evitare, 
quando avevo bloccato qualunque rapporto amichevole con esseri di sesso maschile perchè sentivo quanto ero fragile e fuori di me, diversa da me,
mi resi conto che i complimenti per il mio lavoro che arrivavano da una certa persona erano un po' eccessivi
che una serie di motivazioni addotte per collaborare con me, inconsistenti ecc.ecc.
questa persona era una donna
e io esclusivamente etero
eppure mi riscaldò il cuore che un altro essere umano mi "vedesse"

fa sorridere, ma se qualcuno entrasse in questo momento vedrebbe solo le lacrime che non riesco a trattenere ricordando com'ero ridotta, come mi sentivo

ma sono grata a quell'essere umano che ha dimostrato di "vedermi" quando non mi vedevo più nemmeno io


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Posso capire pure questo fidati. E te lo dico senza presunzione, ma per il semplice motivo che amo mio figlio, gli sono sempre vicino e l'ho cresciuto bene. Non mi sento un falso modesto nel dire che mio figlio è molto più legato a me che alla madre, perchè ho più pazienza di lei e mio figlio l'ha notato. Sono certo che se dovessimo lasciarci, lui vorrebbe stare con me.


non mi piace affatto questo tuo discorso, Kid. I figli vedono e sentono cose che noi genitori non immaginiamo, e potrebbero riservarti amare sorprese.

Non trovo produttivo che un genitore si metta in competizione con l'altro per l'amore del figlio.

Io penso i figli abbiano la maturità (intuitiva, malgrado l'età) per prendere da ciascun genitore ciò che di meglio egli o ella può dargli.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non mi piace affatto questo tuo discorso, Kid. I figli vedono e sentono cose che noi genitori non immaginiamo, e potrebbero riservarti amare sorprese.
> 
> Non trovo produttivo che un genitore si metta in competizione con l'altro per l'amore del figlio.
> 
> Io penso i figli abbiano la maturità (intuitiva, malgrado l'età) per prendere da ciascun genitore ciò che di meglio egli o ella può dargli.


ti straquoto

Inside stai progettando la via d'uscita?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non mi piace affatto questo tuo discorso, Kid. I figli vedono e sentono cose che noi genitori non immaginiamo, e potrebbero riservarti amare sorprese.
> 
> Non trovo produttivo che un genitore si metta in competizione con l'altro per l'amore del figlio.
> 
> Io penso i figli abbiano la maturità (intuitiva, malgrado l'età) per prendere da ciascun genitore ciò che di meglio egli o ella può dargli.



Io non mi metto in competizione con nessuno per i figli era solo per rompere un pò quel luogo comune figlio=mamma. Mio figlio ha un rapporto migliore con me, tutto qui.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2009)

Ma come fai a dirlo?!

I rapporti con i genitori cambiano, evolvono, vanno per fasi. A volte si è piu' mammoni, a volte piu' "papponi".

Ma le sottocorrenti forti di amore, possesso, gelosia, edipiche, etc., non dipendono da quanto giocate (o non giocate) insieme!


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma come fai a dirlo?!
> 
> I rapporti con i genitori cambiano, evolvono, vanno per fasi. A volte si è piu' mammoni, a volte piu' "papponi".
> 
> Ma le sottocorrenti forti di amore, possesso, gelosia, edipiche, etc., non dipendono da quanto giocate (o non giocate) insieme!


Forse perchè dopo 4 anni di vita lo conosco? Sono sempre stato un padre paziente e orgoglioso. Mia moglie no e spesso si è "pentita" dell'avere un figlio. E questo lui l'ha capito.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

scusa inside
so che il dicorso su tuo figlio è prioritario ma vorrei saper se hai sorriso


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa inside
> so che il dicorso su tuo figlio è prioritario ma vorrei saper se hai sorriso


Il discorso di mio figlio non è prioritario perchè mi auguro che comunque vadano le cose, lui ne risenta il meno possibile. Era un discorso di principio.

Su cosa avrei dovuto sorridere?


----------



## Old Iris2 (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Inside te lo dico in maniera benevola, muovi il culo!
> Rifletti troppo e agisci poco.


Ecco.


----------



## Old ellina69 (17 Settembre 2009)

Vado controcorrente …io kid lo capisco eccome. Ma proprio tanto!
Se lui aveva ferito la storia gravemente, lei l’ha ammazzata e sepolta 
Ma ora poco conta.
Quella storia è morta e sepolta.
Non sarete mai più quelli di prima. Vi siete fatto troppo male.
Guarda questa donna di OGGI e l’uomo che tu sei OGGI.
Volete stare insieme? 
E ricostruire una relazione NUOVA e vitale? Consapevoli di quello che siete oggi e di quello che vedete l’uno negli occhi dell’altra dopo quello che è successo?
A mio parere il punto è questo.
E immagino che sia molto duro anche solo darla la risposta ….prima di "muovere il culo" deve capire in quale direzione muoversi, perchè la starda fin qui fatta è franata. un po’ di tempo se lo deve concedere, per guardare, per sentire, per capire …


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Vado controcorrente …io kid lo capisco eccome. Ma proprio tanto!
> Se lui aveva ferito la storia gravemente, lei l’ha ammazzata e sepolta
> Ma ora poco conta.
> Quella storia è morta e sepolta.
> ...



Grazie per avermi fatto sentire meno marziano.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Il discorso di mio figlio non è prioritario perchè mi auguro che comunque vadano le cose, lui ne risenta il meno possibile. Era un discorso di principio.
> 
> Su cosa avrei dovuto sorridere?


sul 5° post della pag. precedente
prima che Verena eccepisse il tuo post su tuo figlio


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sembra assurdo che una persona che a sua volta ha tradito, possa cercare le cause del tradimento altrui!
> 
> veramente assurdo, soprattutto perche' dubito abbia lei stessa ben chiare le ragioni del suo di tradimento.


Credo che il tradimento di lei sia conseguente alla situazione che si è venuta a creare.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

AMore, ho sorriso.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Credo che il tradimento di lei sia conseguente alla situazione che si è venuta a creare.


Me lo auguro.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Forse perchè dopo 4 anni di vita lo conosco? Sono sempre stato un padre paziente e orgoglioso. *Mia moglie no e spesso si è "pentita" dell'avere un figlio. E questo lui l'ha capito*.


ALT... sono terribili queste parole. Vuoi dirmi che non le riconosci il ruolo di madre? Non l'avete voluto insieme vostro figlio?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

capisci allora come può essersi sentita?
so che anche tu stai male per il suo tradimento
e se è abbastanza in sè lo sa anche lei
e sa di averti imposto qualcosa che lei stessa non ha saputo metabolizzare
e così sta male anche di più


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ALT... sono terribili queste parole. Vuoi dirmi che non le riconosci il ruolo di madre? Non l'avete voluto insieme vostro figlio?



Certo che glie lo riconosco, solo che a lei spesso pesa, invece io ne farei subito un altro.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Certo che glie lo riconosco, solo che a lei spesso pesa, invece io ne farei subito un altro.


Ci sarebbe una lunga parentesi da fare a questo punto. A lei pesa il fare la madre o avrebbe voluto semplicemente aspettare ancora un po'?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe una lunga parentesi da fare a questo punto. A lei pesa il fare la madre o avrebbe voluto semplicemente aspettare ancora un po'?



Diciamo che lei a volte rimpiange il non poter più fare certe cose che una mamma non può fare.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Diciamo che lei a volte rimpiange il non poter più fare certe cose che una mamma non può fare.


Semplifico ma... te lo dico lo stesso, forse può essere uno spunto di riflessione... una famiglia, dei figli, più per venire incontro al desiderio tuo che per un bisogno suo. Poi la tradisci. Le crolla il mondo addosso. Ha negato i suoi bisogni per i tuoi ma non è stato sufficiente. La rabbia la fa andare verso la distruzione, buttiamo via tutto, mi butto via... Tu cerchi rassicurazioni da lei e lei le cerca da te. Bel casino.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Semplifico ma... te lo dico lo stesso, forse può essere uno spunto di riflessione... una famiglia, dei figli, più per venire incontro al desiderio tuo che per un bisogno suo. Poi la tradisci. Le crolla il mondo addosso. Ha negato i suoi bisogni per i tuoi ma non è stato sufficiente. La rabbia la fa andare verso la distruzione, buttiamo via tutto, mi butto via... Tu cerchi rassicurazioni da lei e lei le cerca da te. Bel casino.
















mi tocca quotarti!



















butto il cuore oltre l'ostacolo e 










ti quoto



e basta pure molto meno perchè abbia avuto quella sensazione
per dire:
il figlio lo voleva anche lei
ma vedeva come comportasse meno rinunce per il padre che per lei


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Semplifico ma... te lo dico lo stesso, forse può essere uno spunto di riflessione... una famiglia, dei figli, più per venire incontro al desiderio tuo che per un bisogno suo. Poi la tradisci. Le crolla il mondo addosso. Ha negato i suoi bisogni per i tuoi ma non è stato sufficiente. La rabbia la fa andare verso la distruzione, buttiamo via tutto, mi butto via... Tu cerchi rassicurazioni da lei e lei le cerca da te. Bel casino.



Oh porca...


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2009)

*Inside*



Inside ha detto:


> Oh porca...


Basta quell'Oh...
Come riflessione promette bene. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old aristocat (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside, può sembrare blasfemo in questo tuo periodaccio
però ti volevo dire, adesso che il clima è più mite, che siamo in bassa stagione,
eccetera. Saresti dell'idea di prenderti tipo un week-end sabbatico/"di decompressione"
(tipo fine settimana in bici, trekking, se ti piace), magari con le persone a te care o che ti stanno vicine in questo frangente? oppure da solo
Stacchi da tutto, almeno per un po'. 
In minimissima parte, potrebbe servire anche questo...


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Inside, può sembrare blasfemo in questo tuo periodaccio
> però ti volevo dire, adesso che il clima è più mite, che siamo in bassa stagione,
> eccetera. Saresti dell'idea di prenderti tipo un week-end sabbatico/"di decompressione"
> (tipo fine settimana in bici, trekking, se ti piace), magari con le persone a te care o che ti stanno vicine in questo frangente? oppure da solo
> ...



A volte penso mi farebbe bene... altre che mi farebbe impazzire.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2009)

Non vedo come si possa risolvere una crisi di coppia allontanadosi da solo.


----------



## Old aristocat (17 Settembre 2009)

No, non si risolve certo. 
Un weekend (2 giorni, 3 max) sabbatico, nei luoghi che gli piacerebbe vedere..potrebbe ricaricarlo un pochettino. giusto un minimo.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non vedo come si possa risolvere una crisi di coppia allontanadosi da solo.


io quoto Verena



aristocat ha detto:


> No, non si risolve certo.
> Un weekend (2 giorni, 3 max) sabbatico, nei luoghi che gli piacerebbe vedere..potrebbe ricaricarlo un pochettino. giusto un minimo.


penso che, probabilmente, potrebbe avere un effetto devastante su sua moglie, anche se ne parlassero e lei si dicesse d'accordo


----------



## Old giulia (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora la convinzione di poter recuperare il matrimonio, ci stiamo semplicemente provando. Ma ti assicuro che per prima cosa vorrei vedere impegno da parte sua, il mio arriverà di conseguenza.


 

... e se cominciassi ad impegnarti tu?può essere che poi il suo arriverà di conseguenza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Posso capire pure questo fidati. E te lo dico senza presunzione, ma per il semplice motivo che amo mio figlio, gli sono sempre vicino e l'ho cresciuto bene. Non mi sento un falso modesto nel dire che mio figlio è molto più legato a me che alla madre, perchè ho più pazienza di lei e mio figlio l'ha notato. Sono certo che se dovessimo lasciarci, lui vorrebbe stare con me.


 Scusa ma hai detto una cosa che non so se ridere o piangere.
Nel caso doveste decidere per una separazione, rivolgiti a uno psicologo della prima infanzia perché veramente non hai idea delle pulsioni di un bambino e dai interpretazioni che non sarebbero corrette per un sedicenne figurati per un bimbo di quattro anni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Semplifico ma... te lo dico lo stesso, forse può essere uno spunto di riflessione... una famiglia, dei figli, più per venire incontro al desiderio tuo che per un bisogno suo. Poi la tradisci. Le crolla il mondo addosso. Ha negato i suoi bisogni per i tuoi ma non è stato sufficiente. La rabbia la fa andare verso la distruzione, buttiamo via tutto, mi butto via... Tu cerchi rassicurazioni da lei e lei le cerca da te. Bel casino.





Amoremio ha detto:


> mi tocca quotarti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anch'io.


----------



## Old aristocat (17 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io quoto Verena
> 
> 
> 
> penso che, probabilmente, potrebbe avere un effetto devastante su sua moglie, anche se ne parlassero e lei si dicesse d'accordo


Lo so, è difficile... da un lato penso che il clima possa peggiorare se lui resta lì dov'è, a crogiolarsi "nello stress e nella tensione" - cito proprio Kid/Inside...- dall'altro può essere vero che la moglie possa provare amarezza per un pur breve distacco "vacanziero" di Inside..

Sicuramente Kid sa meglio di noi com'è la situazione e cosa è meglio fare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lo so, è difficile... da un lato penso che il clima possa peggiorare se lui resta lì dov'è, a crogiolarsi "nello stress e nella tensione" - *cito proprio Inside*...- dall'altro può essere vero che la moglie possa provare amarezza per un pur breve distacco "vacanziero" di Inside..
> 
> Sicuramente *lui* sa meglio di noi com'è la situazione e cosa è meglio fare...


 Se un utente si dà un nick non vuole che sia citato un altro.
Correggi.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa ma hai detto una cosa che non so se ridere o piangere.
> Nel caso doveste decidere per una separazione, rivolgiti a uno psicologo della prima infanzia perché veramente non hai idea delle pulsioni di un bambino e dai interpretazioni che non sarebbero corrette per un sedicenne figurati per un bimbo di quattro anni...


Vi ripeto che non voglio nemmeno immaginare ora di dover spartire nostro figlio, è una delle cose per le quali sono a casa.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Vi ripeto che non voglio nemmeno immaginare ora di dover spartire nostro figlio, è una delle cose per le quali sono a casa.



E comunque vi aggiorno. Ieri sera siamo riusciti a parlare un paio d'ore....


E' dura, è dura, è dura. E' così dura che spesso sembra insormontabile. A volte la guardo e mi "assale" letteralmente la voglia di fare l'amore con lei, ma poi mi viene paura e mi chiudo.

Lei fa piccole cose (ieri ha fatto una crostata....), che però ancora non riesco ad apprezzare in pieno, ci provo però.... non so, mi sento strano.

Questa mattina prima di venire a lavoro però ho ceduto e le ho detto: mi manchi.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> E comunque vi aggiorno. Ieri sera siamo riusciti a parlare un paio d'ore....
> 
> 
> E' dura, è dura, è dura. E' così dura che spesso sembra insormontabile. A volte la guardo e mi "assale" letteralmente la voglia di fare l'amore con lei, ma poi mi viene paura e mi chiudo.
> ...


non ti dare le mazzate in testa
hai fatto bene
lei ha bisogno anche di questo 
anzi soprattutto
se vede solo lo tua dolore
lo vedrà come un ostacolo insormontabile rispetto alla possibilità di dover costruire


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Vi ripeto che non voglio nemmeno immaginare ora di dover spartire nostro figlio, è una delle cose per le quali sono a casa.


 
non si spartisce un bel niente. Si resta genitori.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non si spartisce un bel niente. Si resta genitori.



Io lo vedrei come un fallimento da genitore.


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non si spartisce un bel niente. Si resta genitori.


Si dovrebbe restare genitori, non sempre accade così.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2009)

Non si fallisce da genitori per una separazione, ma per come ci si comporta DOPO la separazione.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Vi ripeto che non voglio nemmeno immaginare ora di dover spartire nostro figlio, è una delle cose per le quali sono a casa.


Quello che hai scritto dice molto sui tuoi sentimenti verso tua moglie


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non si fallisce da genitori per una separazione, ma per come ci si comporta DOPO la separazione.


Assolutamente si!


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto dice molto sui tuoi sentimenti verso tua moglie


Sentimenti per mia moglie a parte, mi sembra anche naturale sia così. Mi spiego meglio: se non aavessimo un figlio, avremmo la forza ora di riprovarci?


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente si!



Ok, quoto.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Sentimenti per mia moglie a parte, mi sembra anche naturale sia così. Mi spiego meglio: se non aavessimo un figlio, avremmo la forza ora di riprovarci?


Dipende dal sentimento. Io ritentai, fallii miseramente ma mi levai ogni dubbio, almeno.
In situazioni come questa si tende a mettere tutto nel calderone, figli, casa e quant'altro, ma spesso facendo cosi' si perde di vista il problema vero che e' il NOI  iniziale.
Forse puoi provare a pensare a quel noi tu e tua moglie, per come siete adesso post tradimento, analizzare quel legame senza "considerare" i legami aggiunti di figli, casa ecc.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende dal sentimento. Io ritentai, fallii miseramente ma mi levai ogni dubbio, almeno.
> In situazioni come questa si tende a mettere tutto nel calderone, figli, casa e quant'altro, ma spesso facendo cosi' si perde di vista il problema vero che e' il NOI  iniziale.
> Forse puoi provare a pensare a quel noi tu e tua moglie, per come siete adesso post tradimento, analizzare quel legame senza "considerare" i legami aggiunti di figli, casa ecc.



Ok ma come faccio a valutare io e lei ora? Siamo due persone "brutte", che hann osbagliato, c'è poco da salvare, io in primis sia chiaro. Io mia moglie la amo, ma la odio anche....


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2009)

anche le persone "belle" sbagliano, è umano.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ok ma come faccio a valutare io e lei ora? Siamo due persone "brutte", che hann osbagliato, c'è poco da salvare, io in primis sia chiaro. Io mia moglie la amo, ma la odio anche....


Non siete brutti, siete solo umani, come lo siamo tutti! Saimo schifosamente fallibili e c'e'poco da fare... non farti illusioni di perfezione e correttezza perche' sono molto farlocche.

Prova a chiederti perche' ti sei innamorato e ami eventualmente tua moglie... vedi se sono caratteristiche che fanno parte della sua ossatura o se erano dettate da "circostanze".


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ok ma come faccio a valutare io e lei ora? Siamo due persone "brutte", che hann osbagliato, c'è poco da salvare, io in primis sia chiaro. Io mia moglie la amo, ma la odio anche....


Ma smettila! Perchè brutte... avete sbagliato, ed avete provato dolore. Se riuscirete a ripartire o meno è un altro discorso, starà a voi vedere se e quanto davvero ci terrete a tentare seriamente. Ma definirsi persona brutta, no.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ok ma come faccio a valutare io e lei ora? Siamo due persone "brutte", che hann osbagliato, c'è poco da salvare, io in primis sia chiaro. Io mia moglie la amo, ma la odio anche....


perché la vita non è un film, come cantano gli articolo 31

Ho il dubbio che la mia generazione
muova una rivoluzione immaginaria
doveva essere un tramonto
e il bene in trionfo
alla fine della storia
ma qui non e' cosi'
l'immagine e' un po' scura
e il domani fa un po' piu' paura
lei diceva non lo so
e dopo mi stringeva forte ancora un po'
e diceva di non prenderla cosi'
nasce cresce poi finisce
e se tradisce ti sara' chiaro che
la vita non e' un film
ma lei diceva non lo so
e dopo mi stringeva forte ancora un po'
e diceva di non prenderla cosi'
nasce cresce poi finisce
e se tradisce ti sara' chiaro che
la vita non e' un film


----------



## Amoremio (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ok ma come faccio a valutare io e lei ora? Siamo due persone "brutte", che hann osbagliato, c'è poco da salvare, io in primis sia chiaro. Io mia moglie la amo, ma la odio anche....


non vorrei sostituirmi a Giobbe (a proposito ma che fine ha fatto?)
ma la redenzione ha un suo significato anche al di fuori dei rapporti col divino
siete 2 persone che sono scivolate, si sono fatte male e soprattutto ne hanno fatto ad altri
le colpe dello scivolone e del dolore causato sono distribuite
e proprio per questo potreste sorreggervi a vicenda per rialzarvi da terra
ma questo non si può fare se uno dei 2 , quando vede che l'altro non ha le forze per muoversi, si incazza perchè quello non fa il suo 50%

non siete 2 brutte persone
tu non sei uno stupratore seriale 
lei non è una torturatrice di bambini

ma rialzarsi da terra è faticoso
e si può essere tentati dal mollare
è umano

ma se molli fallo con cognizione di causa
non solo perchè è cosa lunga e faticosa


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Settembre 2009)

Insy, capita o è capitato a tutti di dover prendere atto di una sconfitta e, se la perfezione era solo idealizzata ma non concreta, ancora di più.. ma è da queste batoste che si matura e si capiscono tante cose della vita.
a me sembra che tu faccia fatica ad accettare questo scivolone di tua moglie perché mette in discussione l'idea che ti eri fatto di lei e del fatto che siccome l'avevi scelta non potevi aver visto male.. 
sei un perfettino, Insy, e quelli come te si fanno più male di altri.


----------



## Old ellina69 (18 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me sembra che tu faccia fatica ad accettare questo scivolone di tua moglie perché mette in discussione l'idea che ti eri fatto di lei e del fatto che siccome l'avevi scelta non potevi aver visto male..
> sei un perfettino, Insy, e quelli come te si fanno più male di altri.


  vero anna, però è quello che capita un po'  a tutti i traditi.
però una cosa non ho ancora bene capito: si dice che Insy faccia fatica ad accettare questo scivolone della moglie, ma ... la moglie? Qual'è ora la posione di lei? lo considera lei per prima "solo" uno scivolone? è pentita? vuole ricostruire? ama inside e dà quindi spiegazioni del suo gesto (fosse anche ricollegandolo al tradimento subito?). forse ho perso qualche post e non ho chiaro il comportamente e la posizione attuale della moglie.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> vero anna, però è quello che capita un po'  a tutti i traditi.
> però una cosa non ho ancora bene capito: si dice che Insy faccia fatica ad accettare questo scivolone della moglie, ma ... la moglie? Qual'è ora la posione di lei? lo considera lei per prima "solo" uno scivolone? è pentita? vuole ricostruire? ama inside e dà quindi spiegazioni del suo gesto (fosse anche ricollegandolo al tradimento subito?). forse ho perso qualche post e non ho chiaro il comportamente e la posizione attuale della moglie.



E' quello che vorrei capire anch'io ma è impossibile leggere cosa le passa per la testa...


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> E' quello che vorrei capire anch'io ma è impossibile leggere cosa le passa per la testa...



Allora, forse posso essere più chiaro. Lei è conscia di aver fatto una cosa orrenda e mi ha chiesto scusa, ma è anche conscia che se siamo arrivati a questo significa che ci sono problemi nella coppia. Insiste sul fatto che ha perso fiducia in me, sa che c'è qualcosa che ci unisce ma non vuole dirmi ti amo finchè le cose non si saranno sistemate. Lei continua a farmi da mangiare, a fare i lavori domestici per me... ma io ora non apprezzo il fatto che si "finga" di vivere normalmente. Vorrei vedere qualcosa di più, ma forse devo solo avere pazienza.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Allora, forse posso essere più chiaro. Lei è conscia di aver fatto una cosa orrenda e mi ha chiesto scusa, ma è anche conscia che se siamo arrivati a questo significa che ci sono problemi nella coppia. Insiste sul fatto che ha perso fiducia in me, sa che c'è qualcosa che ci unisce ma non vuole dirmi ti amo finchè le cose non si saranno sistemate. Lei continua a farmi da mangiare, a fare i lavori domestici per me... ma io ora non apprezzo il fatto che si "finga" di vivere normalmente. Vorrei vedere qualcosa di più, ma forse devo solo avere pazienza.


no, dovresti operare attivamente


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Allora, forse posso essere più chiaro. Lei è conscia di aver fatto una cosa orrenda e mi ha chiesto scusa, ma è anche conscia che se siamo arrivati a questo significa che ci sono problemi nella coppia. Insiste sul fatto che ha perso fiducia in me, sa che c'è qualcosa che ci unisce ma non vuole dirmi ti amo finchè le cose non si saranno sistemate. Lei continua a farmi da mangiare, a fare i lavori domestici per me... ma io ora non apprezzo il fatto che si "finga" di vivere normalmente. Vorrei vedere qualcosa di più, ma forse devo solo avere pazienza.


 non avevate considerato di fare terapia di coppia????

E poi mi pareva lei fosse confusa sui suoi sentimenti per l'amico... o mi sbaglio? 

Un abbraccio... insy...


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Insy, capita o è capitato a tutti di dover prendere atto di una sconfitta e, se la perfezione era solo idealizzata ma non concreta, ancora di più.. ma è da queste batoste che si matura e si capiscono tante cose della vita.
> a me sembra che tu faccia fatica ad accettare questo scivolone di tua moglie perché mette in discussione l'idea che ti eri fatto di lei e del fatto che siccome l'avevi scelta non potevi aver visto male..
> sei un perfettino, Insy, e quelli come te si fanno più male di altri.



Tu hai la grossa capacità di capire una persona senza nemmeno vederla in faccia.... mi spaventi.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non avevate considerato di fare terapia di coppia????
> 
> E poi mi pareva lei fosse confusa sui suoi sentimenti per l'amico... o mi sbaglio?
> 
> Un abbraccio... insy...



Si, cominciamo la prossima settimana. No, lei dice di aver già scelto tra me  elui dal momento che è rimasta a casa e io voglio chiederle. Anche perchè sono troppo orgoglioso per starmene a casa mentre lei pensa ad un altro...


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Tu hai la grossa capacità di capire una persona senza nemmeno vederla in faccia.... mi spaventi.


ma valà... non spaventarti bel uomo


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Si, cominciamo la prossima settimana. No, lei dice di aver già scelto tra me elui dal momento che è rimasta a casa e io voglio chiederle. Anche perchè *sono troppo orgoglioso per starmene a casa mentre lei pensa ad un altro*...


Siete diversi Inside, è cambiata l'immagine di lei che avevi nella testa. Devi "ri-conoscerla", è dura ma se l'ami ce la farai.


----------



## Old aristocat (18 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se un utente si dà un nick non vuole che sia citato un altro.
> Correggi.


Lo so, è difficile... da un lato penso che il clima possa peggiorare se lui resta lì dov'è, a crogiolarsi "nello stress e nella tensione" - cito proprio Inside...- dall'altro può essere vero che la moglie possa provare amarezza per un pur breve distacco "vacanziero" di Inside..

Sicuramente lui sa meglio di noi com'è la situazione e cosa è meglio fare...
 
corretto! grazie


----------



## Kid (20 Settembre 2009)

Ieri abbiamo fatto l'amore... oh mio dio, che significa questo? 

Mi gira ancora la testa, mi ha letteralmente sconvolto la cosa... ho staccato la spina e per un pò siamo pure riusciti a scherzare, su tutto, pure sulle mie corna! Possibile che sia un'anestetico cos' potente, oppure mi sono bevuto il cervello?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ieri abbiamo fatto l'amore... oh mio dio, che significa questo?
> 
> Mi gira ancora la testa, mi ha letteralmente sconvolto la cosa... ho staccato la spina e per un po' siamo pure riusciti a scherzare, su tutto, pure sulle mie corna! Possibile che sia un anestetico così potente, oppure mi sono bevuto il cervello?


 Non è un anestetico è qualcosa che fa staccare la razionalità e mettere a contatto con emozioni  e sentimenti e crea e rafforza il legame.
Non è pero una spugna che cancella tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Settembre 2009)

Trovo di pessimo gusto "scherzare" sulle corna.

Mi sembrate due persone profondamente avulse l'una dall'altro, già prima di questa novità mi sono sempre chiesta: ma cosa vi unisce?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Trovo di pessimo gusto "scherzare" sulle corna.


L'ho fatto anche io.
Ma alla fine, quando tutti sanno, non è meglio sdrammatizzare che far scendere quella cappa di pesantezza ogni volta che ci si imbatte in un riferimento di corna? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Magari prima andrebbe metabolizzato meglio, questo sì.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Settembre 2009)

Secondo me non puoi metabolizzare un bel niente, se non si è fatto un cammino personale di ricostruzione (in primis, se non l'ha fatto il traditore!)

Sennò l'impressione è di quei vecchi padroni che scherzano sulle intemperanze e la pupu' dei loro cani!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> *L'ho fatto anche io.*
> Ma alla fine, quando tutti sanno, non è meglio sdrammatizzare che far scendere quella cappa di pesantezza ogni volta che ci si imbatte in un riferimento di corna?
> 
> 
> ...


 Con lui che te le ha fatte? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non si può scherzare sulle coltellate con chi te le ha inferte.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con lui che te le ha fatte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando aveva detto di aver chiuso con quella.
Per fargli vedere che ero pronta a superare la cosa...
Ora col ciufolo che ci scherzo più sopra...


----------



## Kid (20 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con lui che te le ha fatte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non sto dicendo che sia giusto o sbgliato, mi domandavo solo come sia possibile farlo ora... mi sono definitivamente liberato la coscienza, oppure non me ne frega nulla?


----------



## Kid (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quando aveva detto di aver chiuso con quella.
> Per fargli vedere che ero pronta a superare la cosa...
> Ora col ciufolo che ci scherzo più sopra...


Forse, può essere una ipotesi.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Forse, può essere una ipotesi.


Penso sia così.
Vuoi farle vedere che, in un certo senso, sei superiore e puoi anche concederti il lusso di scherzarci sopra.
Ma se lo fai senza aver realmente accettato e perdonato non ha molto senso. 
Io pensavo di fare la donna matura, quella moderna... Invece mi sa che mi sono solo resa ridicola.
Aò... c'è una prima volta per tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che sia giusto o sbgliato, mi domandavo solo come sia possibile farlo ora... mi sono definitivamente liberato la coscienza, oppure non me ne frega nulla?


 Poi non ho idea di cosa abbiate fatto (come abbiate scherzato).
Esistono anche persone che si eccitano al pensiero o che vivono il sesso come umiliazione di sè o del/della partner e che possono far rientrare in questa loro modalità il tradimento.
E' da vedere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Penso sia così.
> Vuoi farle vedere che, in un certo senso, sei superiore e puoi anche concederti il lusso di scherzarci sopra.
> Ma se lo fai senza aver realmente accettato e perdonato non ha molto senso.
> Io pensavo di fare la donna matura, quella moderna... Invece mi sa che mi sono solo resa ridicola.
> Aò... c'è una prima volta per tutto.


Può essere anche un tentativo di ridimensionare l'accaduto riducendolo a una cosa ridicola e l'amante a un oggetto insignificante.
Un tentativo...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Nel mio caso, mi sono fatta trovare a Natale, col famoso cerchietto con le corna d'alce.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può essere anche un tentativo di ridimensionare l'accaduto riducendolo a una cosa ridicola e *l'amante a un oggetto insignificante.*
> Un tentativo...


...Quello lo è


----------



## Kid (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Nel mio caso, mi sono fatta trovare a Natale, col famoso cerchietto con le corna d'alce.


Non ci credo... ma che mitica sei?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mentre mio figlio guardava BAtman, mi ha detto: guarda papi, Batman ha i corni! E io: pure il papi!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Mentre mio figlio guardava BAtman, mi ha detto: guarda papi, Batman ha i corni! E io: pure il papi!


----------



## Kid (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...Quello lo è



Sarà un tentativo di sicuro, ma non ho alcun bisogno di autoconvincermi per ritentere l'altro un essere davvero viscido e insignificante.

Pure mia moglie sta maturando questa idea, che sia stato uno sciacallo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Sarà un tentativo di sicuro, ma non ho alcun bisogno di autoconvincermi per ritentere l'altro un essere davvero viscido e insignificante.
> 
> Pure mia moglie sta maturando questa idea, che sia stato uno sciacallo.


Il "tuo" non merita commenti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Almeno io, la "mia" non la conoscevo, per lei ero una perfetta estranea.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Nel mio caso, mi sono fatta trovare a Natale, col famoso cerchietto con le corna d'alce.





Inside ha detto:


> Non ci credo... ma che mitica sei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Questo non è scherzare è sdrammatizzare qualcosa che si è sempre ritenuto e che si crede che gli altri ritengano ridicolo e umiliante.
E' lo stesso meccanismo psicologico per cui io l'ho raccontato a tutti, perché non diventasse oggetto di pettegolezzo, qualcosa di cui si potesse credere che io mi vergognassi, come se la vergogna potesse stare nella vittima e non nel carnefice.
Non mi sembra che questo possa essere considerato scherzare.


----------



## Kid (20 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo non è scherzare è sdrammatizzare qualcosa che si è sempre ritenuto e che si crede che gli altri ritengano ridicolo e umiliante.
> E' lo stesso meccanismo psicologico per cui io l'ho raccontato a tutti, perché non diventasse oggetto di pettegolezzo, qualcosa di cui si potesse credere che io mi vergognassi, come se la vergogna potesse stare nella vittima e non nel carnefice.
> Non mi sembra che questo possa essere considerato scherzare.



Analisi perfetta. Credo sia proprio così che funziona.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

E le mie erano più sobrie di queste -------->


----------



## Verena67 (20 Settembre 2009)

Ricordate quando Strega ci raccontava della sua storia con il miglior amico del marito?! (Strega, torna!)

Lei era una povera anima, lui uno squallidone. Esattamente come l'ex di tua moglie, Inside. Che merda d'uomo è uno che seduce la donna del suo amico?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ricordate quando Strega ci raccontava della sua storia con il miglior amico del marito?! (Strega, torna!)
> 
> Lei era una povera anima, lui uno squallidone. Esattamente come l'ex di tua moglie, Inside. Che merda d'uomo è uno che seduce la donna del suo amico?!


 L'altro giorno era on line ...ma poi niente...
Eppure c'è chi non comprende che è più grave.


----------



## Kid (20 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ricordate quando Strega ci raccontava della sua storia con il miglior amico del marito?! (Strega, torna!)
> 
> Lei era una povera anima, lui uno squallidone. Esattamente come l'ex di tua moglie, Inside. Che merda d'uomo è uno che seduce la donna del suo amico?!



Mi spaventa pensare che ci sia gente così in giro....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Mi spaventa pensare che ci sia gente così in giro....


 C'è ben di peggio.
Quando le cose non ci toccano direttamente ci sembrano sempre eno gravi.
Recentemente ho rivisto un vecchio film dove si trattava di tradimenti ...mi son resa conto che mi sembravano semplici miserie umane ...quando ne sono stata vittima è cambiato il mio modo di considerarle. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Del resto è per questo che siamo qui.
Chi non ne viene toccato fatica a capire.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'altro giorno era on line ...ma poi niente...
> Eppure c'è chi non comprende che è più grave.



esattamente come non lo comprendeva lei, ricordi? Sembrava quasi fosse un' attenuante per lei!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Settembre 2009)

Pero' diciamocela tutta: non voglio fare la Stronz Parade (questa era una battuta di Grease) , ma anche le donne che si ringalluzziscono per l'interesse, le frecciatine e gli approcci degli AMICI del marito, eh!


----------



## Kid (20 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' diciamocela tutta: non voglio fare la Stronz Parade (questa era una battuta di Grease) , ma anche le donne che si ringalluzziscono per l'interesse, le frecciatine e gli approcci degli AMICI del marito, eh!



Guarda non ho parole... mi ha deluso mia moglie, molto. Io non sono certo un santarellino, però da lei proprio non me lo aspettavo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Guarda non ho parole... mi ha deluso mia moglie, molto. Io non sono certo un santarellino, però da lei proprio non me lo aspettavo.





















E lei da te?


----------



## Old evergreen (20 Settembre 2009)

ciao kid...nn avevo capito..inside! mmazza che storia.  e col migliore amico...certo che lui proprio un bel pezzo di m...a!!
.comunque mi sembra stupido dirti chi la fa etcetc ...qui e' un guaio vero in fondo si tratta della distruzione di qualcosa in cui comunque hai creduto..e' chiaro che tu nn ti sei fatto coprire...oddio hai lanciato segnali
e chi ti sta vicino li sente...tu hai avuto la prova e sei tu rimasto scottato ...  dirti che nn c'e' stato niente mi sembra pochino...forse l h ftto apposta per rientrare nelle tue attenzioni cerca di capirlo..


----------



## Old ancheIO (20 Settembre 2009)

Prescindendo dal fatto ovvio che l'amico è un p**** di ***** 1) perché è l'amico 2) perché ha usato la debolezza e la storia di dolore di lei, penso che possa accadere che inconsciamente ci si voglia "vendicare" del tradimento...però ora dovreste capire, al di là di rancori sopiti e poi usciti fuori nel peggiore dei modi, cosa c'è tra di voi...io penso tanto, tantissimo: avete un figlio...un vero miraclo...non mi stancherò mai di dirlo...potete ancora recuperare...lei cosa ti dice ora?


evergreen ha detto:


> ciao kid...nn avevo capito..inside! mmazza che storia. e col migliore amico...certo che lui proprio un bel pezzo di m...a!!
> .comunque mi sembra stupido dirti chi la fa etcetc ...qui e' un guaio vero in fondo si tratta della distruzione di qualcosa in cui comunque hai creduto..e' chiaro che tu nn ti sei fatto coprire...oddio hai lanciato segnali
> e chi ti sta vicino li sente...tu hai avuto la prova e sei tu rimasto scottato ... dirti che nn c'e' stato niente mi sembra pochino...*forse l h ftto apposta per rientrare nelle tue attenzioni cerca di capirlo*..


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

ancheIO ha detto:


> Prescindendo dal fatto ovvio che l'amico è un p**** di ***** 1) perché è l'amico 2) perché ha usato la debolezza e la storia di dolore di lei, penso che possa accadere che inconsciamente ci si voglia "vendicare" del tradimento...però ora dovreste capire, al di là di rancori sopiti e poi usciti fuori nel peggiore dei modi, cosa c'è tra di voi...io penso tanto, tantissimo: avete un figlio...un vero miraclo...non mi stancherò mai di dirlo...potete ancora recuperare...lei cosa ti dice ora?



Ora affronteremo una terapia di coppia e vediamo come và. In questi ultimi giorni ci siamo riavvicinati, siamo riusciti a fare l'amore e stiamo tentando di riavere un dialogo sereno, parlando comunque sempre tanto della cosa e cercando di esorcizzare i vari fantasmi.

Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E lei da te?



Mi riferivo solo al fatto dell'amico.... l'unica cosa che ci differenzia.


----------



## Ingenua (21 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ora affronteremo una terapia di coppia e vediamo come và. In questi ultimi giorni ci siamo riavvicinati, siamo riusciti a fare l'amore e stiamo tentando di riavere un dialogo sereno, parlando comunque sempre tanto della cosa e cercando di esorcizzare i vari fantasmi.
> 
> Incrociamo le dita.


Buongiorno Inside! mi fa molto piacere che vi siate un pò riavvicinati, come vedi non è impossibile. Avete anche fatto l'amore e questo è importante. Com'è stato? cioè... cos'hai provato?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2009)

inside,
non è l'unica cosa che vi differenzia

lo stato d'animo di tua moglie quando è scivolata era indotto dal tuo scivolone
non lo dimentichiamo


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Buongiorno Inside! mi fa molto piacere che vi siate un pò riavvicinati, come vedi non è impossibile. Avete anche fatto l'amore e questo è importante. Com'è stato? cioè... cos'hai provato?



E' stato bello, non posso negarlo. Mi è sembrato di farlo per la prima volta. Il cuore mi è saltato fuori dal petto. 

Chiaro che poi mi sono messo a pensare a cosa avrà provato lei con lui e questo mi ha ucciso, perchè sono molto geloso. Poi però penso che io non ho più ripensato ai momenti di intimità con l'altra e spero quindi che nemmeno lei li rimpianga.


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> inside,
> non è l'unica cosa che vi differenzia
> 
> lo stato d'animo di tua moglie quando è scivolata era indotto dal tuo scivolone
> non lo dimentichiamo



Certo, non potrò mai dimenticarlo.

P.S. Ti piace il mio nuovo avatar? ;-)


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Buongiorno Inside! mi fa molto piacere che vi siate un pò riavvicinati, come vedi non è impossibile. Avete anche fatto l'amore e questo è importante. Com'è stato? cioè... cos'hai provato?



P.S.

C'è da dire che con mia moglie il sesso è sempre andato a gonfie vele. Se mi ero cercato un'altra ai tempi, non era sicuramente per questo.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Settembre 2009)

Sei molto piu' fortunato di altri, allora, Inside!


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sei molto piu' fortunato di altri, allora, Inside!



Sotto quale punto di vista Vere?


----------



## Verena67 (21 Settembre 2009)

Non mi sembra che nessuno dei due abbia davvero conosciuto un amore profondo. Ma solo una crisi generazionale. 

Piu' facile da risolvere, visto che non ci sono nostalgie.


----------



## Old evergreen (21 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ora affronteremo una terapia di coppia e vediamo come và. In questi ultimi giorni ci siamo riavvicinati, siamo riusciti a fare l'amore e stiamo tentando di riavere un dialogo sereno, parlando comunque sempre tanto della cosa e cercando di esorcizzare i vari fantasmi.
> 
> Incrociamo le dita.


...ps   spaccagli la faccia!!! ;-))


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che nessuno dei due abbia davvero conosciuto un amore profondo. Ma solo una crisi generazionale.
> 
> Piu' facile da risolvere, visto che non ci sono nostalgie.



Speriamo, almeno è quello che lei mi sta facendo credere.


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

evergreen ha detto:


> ...ps   spaccagli la faccia!!! ;-))


A volte sono indeciso: a chi dei due?


----------



## Old evergreen (21 Settembre 2009)

io direi a lei...ma c'e' lo stalking...lui...l'infame!


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2009)

evergreen ha detto:


> *io direi a lei*...ma c'e' lo stalking...lui...l'infame!


io direi che dici una cagata
semmai prima che a lei la dovrebbe spaccare a sè stesso
quindi resetterei il programma ed eviterei


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io direi che dici una cagata
> semmai prima che a lei la dovrebbe spaccare a sè stesso
> quindi resetterei il programma ed eviterei



Oh, ma non ne ho già prese abbastanza di botte?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2009)

e infatti ho detto che resetterei ed eviterei





e comunque non le darei a lei

(se incomincio a scrivere in rima, mi butto in disquisizioni culturali)


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e infatti ho detto che resetterei ed eviterei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facciamo a gara? Guarda che io sono un poeta....


----------



## Old evergreen (21 Settembre 2009)

resettiamo...ma nn dimenticare che lei nn sa nulla di quello che ha combinato inside...quindi  comunque fatto sta che l'amico e' nu strunz


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

evergreen ha detto:


> resettiamo...ma nn dimenticare che lei nn sa nulla di quello che ha combinato inside...quindi  comunque fatto sta che l'amico e' nu strunz



No no, lo sa eccome di quello che ho combinato, chiaramente tralasciando i dettagli.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2009)

evergreen, se non hai seguito:
lei sa che inside l'ha tradita
l'amico ha capito che lei era in crisi e se n'è approfittato
io non credo che lei l'abbia fatto per vendetta
penso che non sia riuscita a "controllare" il bisogno di conferme che si sente quando scopri che l'uomo che ami pensa/ha pensato che tu non sei "sufficiente"

(è una sintesi estrema, intendiamoci)


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> evergreen, se non hai seguito:
> lei sa che inside l'ha tradita
> l'amico ha capito che lei era in crisi e se n'è approfittato
> io non credo che lei l'abbia fatto per vendetta
> ...



Mi ha scritto un sms chiamandomi amore... non so quanto sia vero ancora, però mi ha tirato su una costola....


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Chiaro che poi mi sono messo a pensare a cosa avrà provato lei con lui e questo mi ha ucciso, perchè sono molto geloso. *Poi però penso che io non ho più ripensato ai momenti di intimità con l'altra* e spero quindi che nemmeno lei li rimpianga.


Credo che tua moglie l'intimità col vostro amico (ex) non l'abbia mai raggiunta, o meglio, non allo stesso modo tuo. Insy un consiglio che sto cercando di seguire pure io, smettiamola di pensare che gli altri si comportino/pensino/sentano come noi. Te lo dico con affetto.


----------



## Old ellina69 (21 Settembre 2009)

non lo so ... mi spiace non avere anch'io questa visione consolatoria...sarà che l'ho provato sulla mia pelle. Io purtroppo non credo che un tradimento possa avere ragioni così semplicistiche come desiderio di vendetta/insicurezza/ sfiducia nel partner/desiderio di piacere ancora, ecc. prima di arrivare al tradimento, e - peggio - ad una relazione vera e propria , i passi sono molti. I primi ammiccamenti, le varie mosse del corteggiamento, i primi sms, le mail, un'uscita innocente per un apertivo, una cena, un bacio, un rapporto sessuale. insomma ..ci arrivi se sei determinato. le motivazioni che generalmente si adducono sono delle pure scusanti, che i traditori sperano di far bere al tradito, oppure la raccontano anche a se stessi, Il tradimento è la mèta di una lunga serie di passi, il traditore SCEGLIE di farli, uno dopo l'altro. Potrebbe fermarsi, ma non lo fa. Perchè? e come può dopo tanta determinazione dire che l'amante non contava niente? Qualcosa sarà pur contato se l'hai voluto così fortemente! scusa Inside, non è per demoralizzarti o spegnere il tuo entusiasmo, è solo uno spunto di riflessione, del quale io sono molto convinta.


----------



## Old astonished (21 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> non lo so ... mi spiace non avere anch'io questa visione consolatoria...sarà che l'ho provato sulla mia pelle. Io purtroppo non credo che un tradimento possa avere ragioni così semplicistiche come desiderio di vendetta/insicurezza/ sfiducia nel partner/desiderio di piacere ancora, ecc. prima di arrivare al tradimento, e - peggio - ad una relazione vera e propria , i passi sono molti. *I primi ammiccamenti, le varie mosse del corteggiamento, i primi sms, le mail, un'uscita innocente per un apertivo, una cena, un bacio, un rapporto sessuale. insomma ..ci arrivi se sei determinato. le motivazioni che generalmente si adducono sono delle pure scusanti, che i traditori sperano di far bere al tradito, oppure la raccontano anche a se stessi, Il tradimento è la mèta di una lunga serie di passi, il traditore SCEGLIE di farli, uno dopo l'altro*. Potrebbe fermarsi, ma non lo fa. Perchè? e *come può dopo tanta determinazione dire che l'amante non contava niente? Qualcosa sarà pur contato se l'hai voluto così fortemente!* scusa Inside, non è per demoralizzarti o spegnere il tuo entusiasmo, è solo uno spunto di riflessione, del quale *io sono molto convinta*.


Anch'io purtroppo ne sono convinto.


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> non lo so ... mi spiace non avere anch'io questa visione consolatoria...sarà che l'ho provato sulla mia pelle. Io purtroppo non credo che un tradimento possa avere ragioni così semplicistiche come desiderio di vendetta/insicurezza/ sfiducia nel partner/desiderio di piacere ancora, ecc. prima di arrivare al tradimento, e - peggio - ad una relazione vera e propria , i passi sono molti. I primi ammiccamenti, le varie mosse del corteggiamento, i primi sms, le mail, un'uscita innocente per un apertivo, una cena, un bacio, un rapporto sessuale. insomma ..ci arrivi se sei determinato. le motivazioni che generalmente si adducono sono delle pure scusanti, che i traditori sperano di far bere al tradito, oppure la raccontano anche a se stessi, Il tradimento è la mèta di una lunga serie di passi, il traditore SCEGLIE di farli, uno dopo l'altro. Potrebbe fermarsi, ma non lo fa. Perchè? e come può dopo tanta determinazione dire che l'amante non contava niente? Qualcosa sarà pur contato se l'hai voluto così fortemente! scusa Inside, non è per demoralizzarti o spegnere il tuo entusiasmo, è solo uno spunto di riflessione, del quale io sono molto convinta.


Ma su questo non ho alcun dubbio, è stato così anche per me, però alla fine ho capito perchè l'ho fatto. Chiaro che non l'avrei fatto con una persona che non mi piaceva. Mica siamo così masochisti, almeno con noi stessi...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> non lo so ... mi spiace non avere anch'io questa visione consolatoria...sarà che l'ho provato sulla mia pelle. Io purtroppo non credo che un tradimento possa avere ragioni così semplicistiche come desiderio di vendetta/insicurezza/ sfiducia nel partner/desiderio di piacere ancora, ecc. prima di arrivare al tradimento, e - peggio - ad una relazione vera e propria , i passi sono molti. I primi ammiccamenti, le varie mosse del corteggiamento, i primi sms, le mail, un'uscita innocente per un apertivo, una cena, un bacio, un rapporto sessuale. insomma ..ci arrivi se sei determinato. le motivazioni che generalmente si adducono sono delle pure scusanti, che i traditori sperano di far bere al tradito, oppure la raccontano anche a se stessi, Il tradimento è la mèta di una lunga serie di passi, il traditore SCEGLIE di farli, uno dopo l'altro. Potrebbe fermarsi, ma non lo fa. Perchè? e come può dopo tanta determinazione dire che l'amante non contava niente? Qualcosa sarà pur contato se l'hai voluto così fortemente! scusa Inside, non è per demoralizzarti o spegnere il tuo entusiasmo, è solo uno spunto di riflessione, del quale io sono molto convinta.



penso anch'io le stesse cose.

Il tradimento nasce dalla voglia di dissociarsi (voglia spesso inconscia, eh) dalla realtà che ci definisce (coppia, etc.). E' un percorso di distacco, se non funziona, si puo' tornare indietro, ma se non si "curano" i perché di questa voglia di distacco, non se ne esce!

Si ripresenterà da lì a poco sotto altra veste...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ma su questo non ho alcun dubbio, è stato così anche per me, però alla fine ho capito perchè l'ho fatto. *Chiaro che non l'avrei fatto con una persona che non mi piaceva.* Mica siamo così masochisti, almeno con noi stessi...



pero' magari quella persona non era così adatta a te da costituire un vero pericolo...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> penso anch'io le stesse cose.
> 
> Il tradimento nasce dalla voglia di dissociarsi (voglia spesso inconscia, eh) dalla realtà che ci definisce (coppia, etc.). E' un percorso di distacco, se non funziona, si puo' tornare indietro, ma se non si "curano" i perché di questa voglia di distacco, non se ne esce!
> 
> Si ripresenterà da lì a poco sotto altra veste...


trovi strano che una persona che ami il proprio partner e venga a sapere di un suo tradimento subisca un inconscio desiderio di dissociarsi dalla coppia
siamo tutti diversi, per carità,
ma io non lo trovo così strano


----------



## Verena67 (21 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> trovi strano che una persona che ami il proprio partner e venga a sapere di un suo tradimento subisca un inconscio desiderio di dissociarsi dalla coppia
> siamo tutti diversi, per carità,
> ma io non lo trovo così strano



Amoremio mi hai letto nella testa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  In realtà, si volevo esprimere ANCHE questo concetto: lo trovo strano.

Un conto è il processo CONSCIO di distacco da chi ci tradisce, umilia, o delude.

Un conto il processo INCONSCIO che porta invece alla separazione mediante tradimento, altri interessi, etc.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Settembre 2009)

Io lo avrei dissociato fisicamente, figurati.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Settembre 2009)

tipo con un'accetta?!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tipo con un'accetta?!


Era il minimo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> penso anch'io le stesse cose.
> 
> Il tradimento nasce dalla voglia di dissociarsi (voglia spesso inconscia, eh) dalla realtà che ci definisce (coppia, etc.). E' un percorso di distacco, se non funziona, si puo' tornare indietro, ma se non si "curano" i perché di questa voglia di distacco, non se ne esce!
> 
> Si ripresenterà da lì a poco sotto altra veste...





Amoremio ha detto:


> trovi strano che una persona che ami il proprio partner e venga a sapere di un suo tradimento subisca un inconscio desiderio di dissociarsi dalla coppia
> siamo tutti diversi, per carità,
> ma io non lo trovo così strano





Verena67 ha detto:


> Amoremio mi hai letto nella testa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma io credo che Inside e la moglie fossero contemporaneamente in fase dissociativa inconscia... lui è rientrato in tempi diversi da quelli di lei.


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io credo che Inside e la moglie fossero contemporaneamente in fase dissociativa inconscia... lui è rientrato in tempi diversi da quelli di lei.



Avrei preferito rientrare in tempi più brevi per evitare... vabbè lasciamo perdere!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io credo che Inside e la moglie fossero contemporaneamente in fase dissociativa inconscia... lui è rientrato in tempi diversi da quelli di lei.


 
E quoto anche Persa. Lo penso anch'io.

E' una crisi di maturità, sono entrambi ancora un po' immaturi, e fanno fatica a fare i conti con il "per sempre" (come molti di noi, eh!).


----------



## Amoremio (22 Settembre 2009)

bè se sono entrambi in crisi per il "per sempre" magari si riequilibrano

Insy leggi in comunicazioni come mi sentivo ieri pomeriggio

ho sfumato molto, tienine conto


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè se sono entrambi in crisi per il "per sempre" magari si riequilibrano
> 
> Insy leggi in comunicazioni come mi sentivo ieri pomeriggio
> 
> ho sfumato molto, tienine conto



Ora guardo...


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ora guardo...



Che dire amore... credo che anch'io avrò molti down e pochi up d'ora in avanti. Vuoi perchè di mio sono ansioso e che quando non ho problemi me li creo, vuoi perchè la persona che ho sposato non è il massimo della sensibilità, ma ci penso spesso a come sarò da qui ad un anno, per fare un esempio. E vedo una persona confusa, spero non rassegnata. So anche che senza questo forum... andrei a pezzi ora! Vi avviso già che nel previsto periodo di chiusura, voglio tutti i contatti messenger degli utenti per rimanere in contatto. Facebook no, con quello ho chiuso!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Settembre 2009)

poi moltiplica per 100 o per mille
il bisogno di conferme, ma soprattutto di conforto può essere un dolore fisico
una persona bastarda che coglie il momento in cui stai così e le tue difese sono al minimo
se se la gioca bene ti rivolta come un calzino

(io parlo di tua moglie)


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> una persona bastarda che coglie il momento in cui stai così e le tue difese sono al minimo
> se se la gioca bene ti rivolta come un calzino
> 
> (io parlo di tua moglie)


Ho paura di trovarla io ora una persona così...


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ho paura di trovarla io ora una persona così...


Ci mancherebbe pure questa eh


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe pure questa eh


Al peggio non c'è mai fine... l'ho imparato ormai!


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Al peggio non c'è mai fine... l'ho imparato ormai!


Eh no su, un pochino di ottimismo. Si va a fondo e poi si risale.


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Eh no su, un pochino di ottimismo. Si va a fondo e poi si risale.


Speriamo và... ora come ora non ricordo nemmeno cos'è l'ottimismo....


----------



## Old astrofilososferica (22 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è ben di peggio.
> Quando le cose non ci toccano direttamente ci sembrano sempre eno gravi.
> Recentemente ho rivisto un vecchio film dove si trattava di tradimenti ...mi son resa conto che mi sembravano semplici miserie umane ...quando ne sono stata vittima è cambiato il mio modo di considerarle.
> 
> ...


Si. Siamo tutti così: tutti diversi difronte a determinate situazioni, pronti a ingigantire i dolori che noi sentiamo e a minimizzare quegli degli altri. Io sono convinta che quando si ha un po' di salute si ha tutto. Il resto, anche una vita di coppia felice, è un di più.


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2009)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Si. Siamo tutti così: tutti diversi difronte a determinate situazioni, pronti a ingigantire i dolori che noi sentiamo e a minimizzare quegli degli altri. Io sono convinta che quando si ha un po' di salute si ha tutto. Il resto, anche una vita di coppia felice, è un di più.



Ni... nel senso che son oconvinto che non puoi avere la salute, se prima di tutto non hai una vita serena. Anche con il coniuge.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2009)

Io non ho la salute, ma in questo momento sono piuttosto serena, oserei dire felice!
In famiglia va molto bene, sul lavoro pure, e sto iniziando questa nuova avventura universitaria!


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io non ho la salute, ma in questo momento sono piuttosto serena, oserei dire felice!
> In famiglia va molto bene, sul lavoro pure, e sto iniziando questa nuova avventura universitaria!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2009)

E quoto Inside. La delusione sentimentale mina anche la salute.


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E quoto Inside. La delusione sentimentale mina anche la salute.



Decisamente....


----------



## Old ellina69 (22 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e sto iniziando questa nuova avventura universitaria!


OT: vere ..posso chiederti di cosa si tratta?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> poi moltiplica per 100 o per mille
> il bisogno di conferme, ma soprattutto di conforto può essere un dolore fisico
> una persona bastarda che coglie il momento in cui stai così e le tue difese sono al minimo
> *se se la gioca bene ti rivolta come un calzino*
> ...


a te è capitato? non credo.. quindi ne deduco che non sei mica incosciente quando decidi per il: sì, tradisco.
lo fai perché ti va. punto.
la cosa importante è non raccontarsela.. nemmeno nei momenti più storti della vita.


----------



## Old ellina69 (22 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a te è capitato? non credo.. quindi ne deduco che non sei mica incosciente quando decidi per il: sì, tradisco.
> lo fai perché ti va. punto.
> la cosa importante è non raccontarsela.. nemmeno nei momenti più storti della vita.


era quello che intendevo dire ieri. ci arrivi per gradi. ci arrivi consapevole. a meno che una sera vai fuori per dimenticare ti ubriachi e finisci a letto con un estraneo che non rivedrai mai più per una sveltina. Ma non è questo il caso, mi pare


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> OT: vere ..posso chiederti di cosa si tratta?


 
si certo!

La mia nuova laurea sarà in psicologia 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  (non scherzo, visto che qui sono la Psicologa della Domenica...!)


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si certo!
> 
> La mia nuova laurea sarà in psicologia
> 
> ...



Così finalmente ti conoscerò di persona....


----------



## Old astrofilososferica (22 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a te è capitato? non credo.. quindi ne deduco che non sei mica incosciente quando decidi per il: sì, tradisco.
> lo fai perché ti va. punto.
> la cosa importante è non raccontarsela.. nemmeno nei momenti più storti della vita.


Hai ragione. Anch'io la penso così.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Così finalmente ti conoscerò di persona....


 
oddio in che senso?! Che verresti in studio da me?

Ho un 'altra professione che non credo proprio abbandonero', ma mai dire mai!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2009)

Io ero rincoglionita ma ben cosciente, se mi passate l'ossimoro. Ho fatto quel che ho fatto consapevole che si trattava, per me, di una scelta epocale.


----------



## Old astrofilososferica (22 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ni... nel senso che son oconvinto che non puoi avere la salute, se prima di tutto non hai una vita serena. Anche con il coniuge.


Beh concordo, i dispiaceri sentimentali possono aprire la via alla depressione, oppure certi guai psicologici, si somatizzano. Altro è invece con patologie fisiologiche, molto invalidanti, forse sono condizionata, dal mio lavoro. Che bene o male, è accompagnare i mortali alla morte, giorno dopo giorno.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2009)

E maro' ALLEGRIA!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Che dire amore... credo che anch'io avrò molti down e pochi up d'ora in avanti. Vuoi perchè di mio sono ansioso e che quando non ho problemi me li creo, vuoi perchè la persona che ho sposato non è il massimo della sensibilità, ma ci penso spesso a come sarò da qui ad un anno, per fare un esempio. E vedo una persona confusa, spero non rassegnata. So anche che senza questo forum... andrei a pezzi ora! Vi avviso già che nel previsto periodo di chiusura, voglio tutti i contatti messenger degli utenti per rimanere in contatto. Facebook no, con quello ho chiuso!


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> oddio in che senso?! Che verresti in studio da me?
> 
> Ho un 'altra professione che non credo proprio abbandonero', ma mai dire mai!



Si, già ti vedo, vestita da dottoressa...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2009)

Mo', calma!


----------



## Old ellina69 (22 Settembre 2009)

complimenti vere, stai realizzando un mio desiderio ..quello della seconda laurea, proprio in psicologia. tienici aggiornati, sei una grande!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2009)

Grazie Ellina!

Si, era un mio sogno da tanto tempo, ma non si erano mai poste le condizioni. Confesso che sarà un enorme sacrificio (di costi e tempi, e ribadisco costi), ma ho veramente bisogno di fare qualcosa di nuovo e gratificante per me alla svolta dei 42 anni e delle mie non certo stellari vicende di vita degli ultimi anni, e visto che la famiglia (che è stupenda) in questo mi appoggia...parto!! 


Vi terro' aggiornati, contaci!


----------



## Old amarax (22 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Grazie Ellina!
> 
> Si, era un mio sogno da tanto tempo, ma non si erano mai poste le condizioni. Confesso che sarà un enorme sacrificio (di costi e tempi, e ribadisco costi), ma *ho veramente bisogno di fare qualcosa di nuovo e gratificante per me* alla svolta dei 42 anni e delle mie non certo stellari vicende di vita degli ultimi anni, e visto che la famiglia (che è stupenda) in questo mi appoggia...parto!!
> 
> ...












 :sonar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   renoto un consulto....


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2009)

*???*



amarax ha detto:


> :sonar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complimenti a Verena, ma ti auguro veramente che per quando lei avrà conseguito la seconda laurea tu abbia già "definito e sistemato" i tuoi problemi da tempo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (23 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Complimenti a Verena, ma ti auguro veramente che per quando lei avrà conseguito la seconda laurea tu abbia già "definito e sistemato" i tuoi problemi da tempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  vero...altri 4 anni sarebbero proprio troppi!
Grazie


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2009)

Dopo la botta iniziale di adrenalina che forse non mi ha fatto rendere totalmente conto della situazione, devo dire che in questi ultimi giorni, la situazione per quanto riguarda il mio umore è decisamente peggiorata. O meglio, raffreddata. Mi sento incapace di tornare ad amare, ho perso entusiasmo e non riesco ancora a liberarmi dalla rabbia e dalla delusione. Poi penso a quel gran figlio di buona donna e le cose peggiorano, perchè penso anche al tradimento dell'amico.

Bel periodo da schifo, non c'è che dire.


----------



## Ingenua (23 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Dopo la botta iniziale di adrenalina che forse non mi ha fatto rendere totalmente conto della situazione, devo dire che in questi ultimi giorni, la situazione per quanto riguarda il mio umore è decisamente peggiorata. O meglio, raffreddata. Mi sento incapace di tornare ad amare, ho perso entusiasmo e non riesco ancora a liberarmi dalla rabbia e dalla delusione. Poi penso a quel gran figlio di buona donna e le cose peggiorano, perchè penso anche al tradimento dell'amico.
> 
> Bel periodo da schifo, non c'è che dire.


 
Buongiorno Inside. Non preoccuparti, è normale avere questi giganteschi sbalzi d'umore e questo senso di indecisione e precarietà. Volevo già scrivertelo i giorni scorsi ma... ti sentivo troppo in forma e non avrei voluto smontare il tuo entusiasmo. Purtroppo dovrai conviverci con queste sensazioni ancora per molto tempo (a me non sono ancora passate...) ma se davvero vuoi provarci, tieni duro e sappi che dopo la fase down c'è sempre la fase up! Anch'io quando mi trovo nei giorni "no" ho la sensazione di non amare più nessuno, nemmeno me stessa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma poi mi faccio forza e guardandomi intorno vedo che ci sono persone che stanno peggio di me. So che non è sufficiente ma... io ci provo!


----------



## Old ellina69 (23 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Dopo la botta iniziale di adrenalina che forse non mi ha fatto rendere totalmente conto della situazione, devo dire che in questi ultimi giorni, la situazione per quanto riguarda il mio umore è decisamente peggiorata. O meglio, raffreddata. Mi sento incapace di tornare ad amare, ho perso entusiasmo e non riesco ancora a liberarmi dalla rabbia e dalla delusione. Poi penso a quel gran figlio di buona donna e le cose peggiorano, perchè penso anche al tradimento dell'amico.
> 
> Bel periodo da schifo, non c'è che dire.


il tempo è galantuomo. ti abbraccio


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Buongiorno Inside. Non preoccuparti, è normale avere questi giganteschi sbalzi d'umore e questo senso di indecisione e precarietà. Volevo già scrivertelo i giorni scorsi ma... ti sentivo troppo in forma e non avrei voluto smontare il tuo entusiasmo. Purtroppo dovrai conviverci con queste sensazioni ancora per molto tempo (a me non sono ancora passate...) ma se davvero vuoi provarci, tieni duro e sappi che dopo la fase down c'è sempre la fase up! Anch'io quando mi trovo nei giorni "no" ho la sensazione di non amare più nessuno, nemmeno me stessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie davvero, ho bisogno di parole come queste.... grazie anche a te Ellina.

Questa mattina eravamo nuovamente sull'orlo di un litigio, poi le cose si sono sistemate da sole. Su questo purtroppo io e lei siamo molto diversi. Io cerco conforto nelle stronzate dalla parvenza "romantica", mentre lei si "accontenta" della serenità, anche fittizia, del "facciamo finta di nulla e vediamo".

Anche se con il senno di poi, forse questa serenità non le è bastata.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Settembre 2009)

*va bene tutto..*



Inside ha detto:


> Grazie davvero, ho bisogno di parole come queste.... grazie anche a te Ellina.
> 
> Questa mattina eravamo nuovamente sull'orlo di un litigio, poi le cose si sono sistemate da sole. Su questo purtroppo io e lei siamo molto diversi. Io cerco conforto nelle stronzate dalla parvenza "romantica", mentre lei si "accontenta" della serenità, anche fittizia, del "facciamo finta di nulla e vediamo".
> 
> Anche se con il senno di poi, forse questa serenità non le è bastata.


ma te che ululi alla luna nun te se po' vedè...
te stai a tatuà addosso er senso de tragggedia..
eddai che nun t' appartiene, no?


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma te che ululi alla luna nun te se po' vedè...
> te stai a tatuà addosso er senso de tragggedia..
> eddai che nun t' appartiene, no?



Guarda, lo so che fa tanto "piangina", però sono lunatico e adoro i lupi....


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> :sonar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non ti direi nulla di diverso


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> vero...altri 4 anni sarebbero proprio troppi!
> Grazie


la laurea di primo grado durerà 3 anni (speriamo di non accumulare troppo ritardo...). Grazie Bru', erano già anni che avevo questa cosa in testa!


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Guarda, lo so che fa tanto "piangina", però sono lunatico e adoro i lupi....


mi sta bene che adori i lupi.. ma sul piangina non ci siamo proprio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ami tua moglie? sì (rispondo io ) e allora l'ultima cosa che devi fare è diventarmi patetico.. sdoing in testa se ti rileggo mignagnola come stasera


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2009)

O.T.


Verena67 ha detto:


> la laurea di primo grado durerà 3 anni (speriamo di non accumulare troppo ritardo...). Grazie Bru', erano già anni che avevo questa cosa in testa!


 Lo sai che t'invidio, vero?


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2009)

EEHHE fallo anche tu! Vengo in Lombardia a studiare!


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> EEHHE fallo anche tu! Vengo in Lombardia a studiare!



A proposito... questa mattina primo consulto dalla psicologa... sono molto curioso.


----------



## Old ellina69 (24 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> EEHHE fallo anche tu! Vengo in Lombardia a studiare!


ma dai! dove?!? io sono di milano, un caffè insieme? due belle e brave ragazze che se la raccontano sedute al tavolino


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> A proposito... questa mattina primo consulto dalla psicologa... sono molto curioso.



Tornato or ora. La dottoressa sembra molto in gamba, peccato per il nome che porta... non mi crederete ma, si chiama Corna!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










































Ci ha detto che nel nostro caso c'è da essere ottimisti e ci ha inquadrato subito come se ci conoscesse da una vita. insomma, l'impatto è stato più che positivo. L'unica cosa che mi ha spaventato, è stato quando ci ha detto di essere pronti, perchè ci saranno sedute dolorose ed umilianti... ho già paura.

P.S.
In due secondi mi ha detto che soffro di ferite narcisistiche!


----------



## Old ellina69 (24 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Tornato or ora. La dottoressa sembra molto in gamba, peccato per il nome che porta... non mi crederete ma, si chiama Corna!!!


ma daiii  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma che sono le ferite narcisistiche?


----------



## Ingenua (24 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Tornato or ora. La dottoressa sembra molto in gamba, peccato per il nome che porta... non mi crederete ma, si chiama *Corna!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Inside ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tornato or ora. La dottoressa sembra molto in gamba, peccato per il nome che porta... non mi crederete ma, si chiama *Corna!!! *
> ...


----------



## Old amarax (24 Settembre 2009)

la rabbia che nutri x lui credo sia normale. Nel senso che ci sarebbe anche se lui non fosse stato  un amico tuo. Ognuno scarica sull'intruso più colpe che  non sul coniuge. L'importante è che avete entrambi la volontà di andare avanti insieme.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2009)

Nomen omen...!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> P.S.
> In due secondi mi ha detto che soffro di ferite narcisistiche!


noi c'eravamo portati avanti con il lavoro


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (24 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> noi c'eravamo portati avanti con il lavoro









Inside... trova pace con l'avatar!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> EEHHE fallo anche tu! Vengo in Lombardia a studiare!


 Ho un'altra università da pagare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> noi c'eravamo portati avanti con il lavoro


 Dovrebbe esserci riconosciuto...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho un'altra università da pagare...


 
falla pagare alla Buonanima. Sono anche figli suoi.


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2009)

Ignorate questo post, mi serve solo per sfogarmi, oggi ne ho bisogno.

Brutto *******, razza di *******, che tu possa innamorarti perdutamente di una persona, che tu possa costruirci insieme qualcosa, io sarò lì ad aspettarti al varco con il sorriso sulle labbra e tenterò di rovinarti la vita come tu hai fatto con me. Ti auguro di trovare un vero amico, che un giorno ti pugnalerà alle spalle, ma sempre con il sorriso sulle labbra, come hai fatto tu. A te che hai avuto il coraggio di usare gesti e dediche che erano mie per portarmela via, che hai rischiato di rovinare la serenità di mio figlio. A te che hai aprofittato del fatto di essere un confidente, che hai abusato delle debolezze (grosse) di mia moglie per mettermela nel deretano, ma sempre con il sorriso sulle labbra.

A te che ora forse stai giustamente soffrendo, ricordati che io non dimentico. Che sarò lì ad aspettare il momento giusto, perchè sarebbe troppo facile ora prenderti a pugni in faccia. No, io attenderò, pazientemente, serenamente che tu costruisca davvero qualcosa di utile nella tua vita e te la distruggerò.

Con il sorriso sulle labbra.


Scusate ancora, ignoratelo, ma la dottoressa mi ha detto che non va bene che io trattenga troppo la rabbia!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2009)

*non incazzarti anche con me adesso ma..*



Inside ha detto:


> Ignorate questo post, mi serve solo per sfogarmi, oggi ne ho bisogno.
> 
> Brutto *******, razza di *******, che tu possa innamorarti perdutamente di una persona, che tu possa costruirci insieme qualcosa, io sarò lì ad aspettarti al varco con il sorriso sulle labbra e tenterò di rovinarti la vita come tu hai fatto con me. Ti auguro di trovare un vero amico, che un giorno ti pugnalerà alle spalle, ma sempre con il sorriso sulle labbra, come hai fatto tu. A te che hai avuto il coraggio di usare gesti e dediche che erano mie per portarmela via, che hai rischiato di rovinare la serenità di mio figlio. A te che hai aprofittato del fatto di essere un confidente, che hai abusato delle debolezze (grosse) di mia moglie per mettermela nel deretano, ma sempre con il sorriso sulle labbra.
> 
> ...








pazientemente e serenamente?

ma che t'inventi johnny


----------



## Old ellina69 (25 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> ma la dottoressa mi ha detto che non va bene che io trattenga troppo la rabbia!


chi? ..la dottoressa CORNA?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




scusa insy, bacio bacio 
rabbia in questo post ne vedo, ma ancora troppo trattenuta ...puoi fare di meglio. Ciò che mi ha sempre colpito della tua storia, sia da parte tua che di tua moglie, è sempre stato questo vostro comportamento silenzioso, ragionevole ed "elegante".


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> chi? ..la dottoressa CORNA?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PORCA *******, TI POSSA VENIRE LA SIFILIDE RAZZA DI *******, CHE TU POSSA ESSERE FREGATO DALLA REINTEGRATA DITTA WANNA MARCHI & CO, CHE TU POSSA SOFFRIRE DI IMPOTENZA PER IL RESTO DEI TUOI GIORNI.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2009)

*ritenta..*



Inside ha detto:


> PORCA *******, TI POSSA VENIRE LA SIFILIDE RAZZA DI *******, CHE TU POSSA ESSERE FREGATO DALLA REINTEGRATA DITTA WANNA MARCHI & CO, CHE TU POSSA SOFFRIRE DI IMPOTENZA PER IL RESTO DEI TUOI GIORNI.


sei ancora scarsino


----------



## Old astonished (25 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ignorate questo post, mi serve solo per sfogarmi, oggi ne ho bisogno.
> 
> Brutto *******, razza di *******, che tu possa innamorarti perdutamente di una persona, che tu possa costruirci insieme qualcosa, io sarò lì ad aspettarti al varco con il sorriso sulle labbra e tenterò di rovinarti la vita come tu hai fatto con me. Ti auguro di trovare un vero amico, che un giorno ti pugnalerà alle spalle, ma sempre con il sorriso sulle labbra, come hai fatto tu. A te che hai avuto il coraggio di usare gesti e dediche che erano mie per portarmela via, che hai rischiato di rovinare la serenità di mio figlio. A te che hai aprofittato del fatto di essere un confidente, che hai abusato delle debolezze (grosse) di mia moglie per mettermela nel deretano, ma sempre con il sorriso sulle labbra.
> 
> ...



Ciao,
io invece ho sbagliato con l'amante di mia moglie perchè non ho retto al vederli insieme in macchina e lui, grande e grosso, quanto e più di me, si è tenuto senza batter ciglio le conseguenze della mia collera (perchè è un gran pezzo di me........ e sapeva che ne sarebbe uscito meglio prendendosi agli occhi della sua amante qualche ceffone, passando da vittima): ringrazio non so chi per aver recuperato la lucidità dopo i primi secondi, ma comunque mi sono lasciato andare ed il segno è stato lasciato. In quel momento mi sono sentito malissimo perchè prima di allora non avevo mai usato violenza con nessuno, se non qualche spintone da bambino, ero profondamente dispiaciuto per avergli messo le mani addosso, e la sera ho realizzato che se non mi fossi fermato in tempo avrei potuto perdere per esempre la mia libertà. In quei momenti capisci cosa può provocare la collera...................lacsiamo perdere il discorso sulla violenza fisica, è sbagliato e non è giustificabile, va detto però che un uomo di 90 kg alto 1,85 cm, che ha contribuito (perchè la maggior responsabile per quel che mi riguarda è mia moglie) a distruggerti la famiglia, un paio di sonori ceffoni se li tiene comunque se è un uomo. Ed è quello che è accaduto. So anche che se l'avessi incontrato nuovamenbte avrei fatto di molto peggio per cui ho evitato volutamente tutti i posti in cui ciò sarebbe stato possibile.

Sotto sotto ho avuto il desiderio di incontrarlo nuovamente fino ad un mesetto fa perchè sentivo il bisogno di sfogare la rabbia su di lui non a parole, perchè con il soggetto non servirebbe, ma sul piano fisico (so di potergli fare moooolto male) 

Riguardo te, so che intendi nel dire di voler aspettare che lui costrisca qualcosa per distruggergliela ma ti dico cosa è avvenuto nel mio caso: avendo perso totale interesse per tutto ciò che riguarda mia moglie, ho automaticamente perso interesse anche nei confronti del suo amante quindi non mi interessa nemmeno più distruggergli quello che ha (una famiglia con una moglie e due figli grandicelli) nè tantomeno spaccargli la faccia; penso sia già abbastanza fallito nella vita da non meritare ulteriori punizioni, anche perchè quelle che posso infliggerli io passeranno, mentre l'essere un traditore meschino (e questo vale anche per la mia ex-moglie) è qualcosa che rimarrà indelebile sulla sua coscienza.

Voglio precisare, a scanso di equivoci, e per prevenire facili interventi moralisti, che la violenza, sotto qualsiasi forma va evitata, è però vero che così come un ceffone a scopo educativo può essere dato, in casi limite, ad un figlio irrequieto, altrettando può essere dato a scopo educativo ad un immaturo di 46 anni che unitamente ad una immatura di 38 anni si prendono gioco dei loro rispettivi compagni. 

Buona giornata.

PS
Preserva il sorriso per le cose belle della vita che sicuramente avrai modo di vivere.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> noi c'eravamo portati avanti con il lavoro


ho pensato la stessa cosa
come , all'inizio, pensai, non solo io se ricordo bene, che l'avesse confessato per espiare


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> io invece ho sbagliato con l'amante di mia moglie perchè non ho retto al vederli insieme in macchina e lui, grande e grosso, quanto e più di me, si è tenuto senza batter ciglio le conseguenze della mia collera (perchè è un gran pezzo di me........ e sapeva che ne sarebbe uscito meglio prendendosi agli occhi della sua amante qualche ceffone, passando da vittima): ringrazio non so chi per aver recuperato la lucidità dopo i primi secondi, ma comunque mi sono lasciato andare ed il segno è stato lasciato. In quel momento mi sono sentito malissimo perchè prima di allora non avevo mai usato violenza con nessuno, se non qualche spintone da bambino, ero profondamente dispiaciuto per avergli messo le mani addosso, e la sera ho realizzato che se non mi fossi fermato in tempo avrei potuto perdere per esempre la mia libertà. In quei momenti capisci cosa può provocare la collera...................lacsiamo perdere il discorso sulla violenza fisica, è sbagliato e non è giustificabile, va detto però che un uomo di 90 kg alto 1,85 cm, che ha contribuito (perchè la maggior responsabile per quel che mi riguarda è mia moglie) a distruggerti la famiglia, un paio di sonori ceffoni se li tiene comunque se è un uomo. Ed è quello che è accaduto. So anche che se l'avessi incontrato nuovamenbte avrei fatto di molto peggio per cui ho evitato volutamente tutti i posti in cui ciò sarebbe stato possibile.
> 
> Sotto sotto ho avuto il desiderio di incontrarlo nuovamente fino ad un mesetto fa perchè sentivo il bisogno di sfogare la rabbia su di lui non a parole, perchè con il soggetto non servirebbe, ma sul piano fisico (so di potergli fare moooolto male)
> ...


Io purtroppo temo che ora non avrei nemmeno la forza di rivederlo, tanto mi sento tradito come amico da lui. Se gli mettessi le mani addosso ora, credo finirebbe male....

Grazie per i suggerimenti


----------



## Old astonished (25 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Io purtroppo temo che ora non avrei nemmeno la forza di rivederlo, tanto mi sento tradito come amico da lui. Se gli mettessi le mani addosso ora, credo finirebbe male....
> 
> Grazie per i suggerimenti


Infatti l'essere tradito da un amico è un "doppio" tradimento e non posso immaginare quale dolore possa sovrapporsi al quello provocato dal classico tradimento di un estraneo.


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Infatti l'essere tradito da un amico è un "doppio" tradimento e non posso immaginare quale dolore possa sovrapporsi al quello provocato dal classico tradimento di un estraneo.



Temo faccia male solo ad immaginarlo... lascia perdere.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> PORCA *******, TI POSSA VENIRE LA SIFILIDE RAZZA DI *******, CHE TU POSSA ESSERE FREGATO DALLA REINTEGRATA DITTA WANNA MARCHI & CO, CHE TU POSSA SOFFRIRE DI IMPOTENZA PER IL RESTO DEI TUOI GIORNI.


 
per il tuo "amico":

che ogni volta che tu ti metti per strada, alla radio parta "Lunga e diritta correva la strada"! (Paolo Rossi)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> pazientemente e serenamente?
> 
> ma che t'inventi johnny





Anna A ha detto:


> sei ancora scarsino


A me sembra alex drastico...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ignorate questo post, mi serve solo per sfogarmi, oggi ne ho bisogno.
> 
> Brutto *******, razza di *******, che tu possa innamorarti perdutamente di una persona, che tu possa costruirci insieme qualcosa, io sarò lì ad aspettarti al varco con il sorriso sulle labbra e tenterò di rovinarti la vita come tu hai fatto con me. Ti auguro di trovare un vero amico, che un giorno ti pugnalerà alle spalle, ma sempre con il sorriso sulle labbra, come hai fatto tu. A te che hai avuto il coraggio di usare gesti e dediche che erano mie per portarmela via, che hai rischiato di rovinare la serenità di mio figlio. A te che hai aprofittato del fatto di essere un confidente, che hai abusato delle debolezze (grosse) di mia moglie per mettermela nel deretano, ma sempre con il sorriso sulle labbra.
> 
> ...








non trattenerla
ma puoi fare di meglio


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non trattenerla
> ma puoi fare di meglio



Datemi tempo, non sono solito a incazzarmi....


----------



## Old amarax (26 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Datemi tempo, *non sono solito a incazzarmi*....


 
io preferisco lanciare piatti e bicchieri ed asse da stiro...e tavolo da giardino...e menare lui piuttosto che lei. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A lei ho sempre augurato di stare bene con i suoi figli  e possibilmente con mio marito a completare il quadretto familiare. 
E so solo io lui che persona "deliziosa " è in casa.
Questa è vendetta.


----------



## Kid (28 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> io preferisco lanciare piatti e bicchieri ed asse da stiro...e tavolo da giardino...e menare lui piuttosto che lei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da una parte ti invidio... io mi sento ancora innamorato di lei, anche se a volte non vorrei....


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2009)

*Inside*



Inside ha detto:


> Da una parte ti invidio... io mi sento ancora innamorato di lei, anche se a volte non vorrei....


L'amore non é un rubinetto che si chiude a comando, ma stai sereno, quando subentra la fine della stima e "vedi" come veramente é quella persona, si tratta solo di tempo....
Quanto alla rabbia, a volte sfogarsi é liberatorio, ma comincia a pensare che serve ad uscirne, non a crogiolarti in questa irritazione che rischia di diventare perenne e ti paralizza.
Quando si perde qualcuno che pensavamo fosse in un modo e si é rivelato diverso, il vero interesse lo si é fatto nel perderlo.
Spesso in amore si possono e si devono perdonare o sorvolare certi atteggiamenti, ma la malafede, l'inganno, la intenzionale capacità di mentire per tenersi amante e situazione domestica, in fondo parla più della slealtà che del tradimento.  Non si tradisce se non si sa ingannare e non si inganna se non si sa mentire... quindi si deve essere inaffidabili ed infingardi.
Più che ad arrabbiarti pensando a loro, cerca di rasserenarti pensando a te ed alle chances che avrai, nessuno é più importante della nostra vita, ed anzi, spesso é la vita stessa a pareggiare i conti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Kid (28 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'amore non é un rubinetto che si chiude a comando, ma stai sereno, quando subentra la fine della stima e "vedi" come veramente é quella persona, si tratta solo di tempo....
> Quanto alla rabbia, a volte sfogarsi é liberatorio, ma comincia a pensare che serve ad uscirne, non a crogiolarti in questa irritazione che rischia di diventare perenne e ti paralizza.
> Quando si perde qualcuno che pensavamo fosse in un modo e si é rivelato diverso, il vero interesse lo si é fatto nel perderlo.
> Spesso in amore si possono e si devono perdonare o sorvolare certi atteggiamenti, ma la malafede, l'inganno, la intenzionale capacità di mentire per tenersi amante e situazione domestica, in fondo parla più della slealtà che del tradimento.  Non si tradisce se non si sa ingannare e non si inganna se non si sa mentire... quindi si deve essere inaffidabili ed infingardi.
> ...



Ma io la mia vita la vedo ancora insieme a lei.... mi domando se sono pazzo o se semplicemente non m isento migliore di lei.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ma io la mia vita la vedo ancora insieme a lei.... mi domando se sono pazzo o se semplicemente non m isento migliore di lei.


anche io vedo ancora la mia vita con mio marito
e non me lo chiedo nemmeno se sono migliore 

può darsi che si riesca a sistemare le cose
oppure 
che io smetta di pensarla come adesso


forse è così anche per te


----------



## Old squonk (28 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Ma io la mia vita la vedo ancora insieme a lei.... mi domando se sono pazzo o se semplicemente non m isento migliore di lei.


Da questo post, ma ancora di più e dalla risposta che hai dato a Crolla Tutto nel suo thread, vedo una relativa tranquillità e una positività che non avevo mai letto prima nelle tue righe. Continuate ancora anche con la terapia di coppia, non può che favi bene, Vi rinnovo gli auguri: sarà lunga ma ce la farete.


----------



## Kid (28 Settembre 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Da questo post, ma ancora di più e dalla risposta che hai dato a Crolla Tutto nel suo thread, vedo una relativa tranquillità e una positività che non avevo mai letto prima nelle tue righe. Continuate ancora anche con la terapia di coppia, non può che favi bene, Vi rinnovo gli auguri: sarà lunga ma ce la farete.


Grazie squonk!


----------



## Old amarax (28 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Da una parte ti invidio... *io mi sento ancora innamorato di lei, anche se a volte non vorrei.*...


 
Guarda che io l'ho fatto anche quando ero innammoratissima...la rabbia per il suo dirmi una cosa e farne altre...*grrrr 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Kid (29 Settembre 2009)

Oggi seconda seduta con la dottoressa Corna (ma porc....).

Credo di piacerle, che mi trovi un caso interessante. Avrà parlato 50 minuti con me e 10 con mia moglie. Mi guarda, anzi mi squadra e prende appunti. A volte mi guarda perplessa e ho quasi il timore mi voglia internare.

Continua a darmi del narcisista ma allo stesso tempo mi ha dato atto di essere una persona sincera che ha imparato dai propri errori. La prossima seduta sarà dedicata a mia moglie, sono molto curioso...

Noi andiamo avanti con i nostri alti e bassi, abbiamo ripreso il nostro corso di tango che pare ci faccia bene... continuo ad incrociare le dita sperando che la nostra vita possa tornare serena insieme. Io lotto con tutte le forze che ho e che forse io stesso non mi aspettavo di avere dentro di me.

Un abbraccio a tutti, cari amici.


----------



## Old squonk (29 Settembre 2009)

Inside ha detto:


> Oggi seconda seduta con la dottoressa Corna (ma porc....).
> 
> Credo di piacerle, che mi trovi un caso interessante. Avrà parlato 50 minuti con me e 10 con mia moglie. Mi guarda, anzi mi squadra e prende appunti. A volte mi guarda perplessa e ho quasi il timore mi voglia internare.
> 
> ...


----------

